# Campaign 2012 and the follow up



## LGriffin

Since there's little debate among us with regard to the most qualified candidate, I thought this would be a good located to compile campaign related information. If not, feel free to shut it down, mods.
*Hard times for Obama from slow economic recovery*

WASHINGTON - Nothing upsets a president's re-election groove like ugly economic numbers.
A spring slowdown in hiring and a rise in the unemployment rate are weighing on President Barack Obama, while enhancing Republican challenger Mitt Romney's argument that the Democratic incumbent is in over his head.
Some questions and answers about how Friday's economic news may play in a close presidential race:
*Q: How bad is this for Obama?*
A: Pretty awful. Polls show Obama's handling of the economy is his biggest weak spot. People in the United States overwhelmingly rate the economy as their biggest worry, and jobs are what they say matters most.
But the president still has time for the jobs outlook to improve. Five more monthly unemployment reports are due - the last coming just four days before the Nov. 6 election. The fall numbers will mean more when voters head to the polls.
*Q: What can Obama tell voters if the job picture stays bleak?*
A: After 3 1/2 years in office, it's getting harder to blame the painfully slow recovery on the mistakes of his predecessor, George W. Bush. But Obama keeps reminding the public of how bad things were when he took office in January 2009. The economy was deep into the recession and losing jobs month after bleak month.
In contrast, over the past two years, Obama notes, businesses have been consistently adding jobs, just not as quickly as needed.
He's also tried shifting blame to congressional Republicans, saying they've held up the recovery by refusing to pass most elements of his jobs bill. And he says some factors dragging down the U.S. economy are beyond a president's control, such as the European economic crisis and fluctuating gasoline prices. The weakening economy in China and turbulence in the Middle East haven't helped, either.
*Q: Is Romney seizing this opportunity?*
A: With both hands. The lousy jobs numbers fit neatly into Romney's central campaign pitch: That guy doesn't have a clue how to fix the economy, so let me get it done.
He called the jobs news "devastating" and a "harsh indictment" of Obama. Romney says his own experience with a private equity firm, making millions of dollars by overhauling struggling companies, taught him how to revive the economy and create jobs.
*Q: So which guy do the voters believe?*
A: It's a toss-up so far.
There hasn't been time to measure the impact of Friday's figures. But in an Associated Press-GfK poll last month, people were split over who they'd trust most to handle the economy, Romney or Obama. Asked specifically whether they approve of the way Obama has dealt with unemployment, about half did and half didn't, mostly along party lines.
Still, jobs are clearly a weakness for Obama. His poll numbers are stronger than Romney's on many other qualities, such as which candidate understands regular people, is a strong leader and says what he really believes.
He may benefit from the perception that the mess is so big no one knows what to do. In an NBC/Wall Street Journal poll, two-thirds of those surveyed said they were only somewhat confident or not at all confident that Obama has the right goals and policies to improve the economy. Asked this about Romney, three-quarters were only somewhat or not at all confident.
*Q: Sure, people care about jobs, but do they really follow the latest economic reports?*
A: One number seems to break through: the unemployment rate. That easy-to-understand figure - representing what share of Americans are looking for work and can't find it - edged up to 8.2 percent in May, from 8.1 percent the month before.
And Obama has yet to get it down to even the troublingly high 7.8 percent in place when he took office. (It zoomed to a peak of 10 percent in October 2009.)
Since the government began closely tracking unemployment in 1948, no president has won re-election with numbers as high as those Obama's staring down. The champ is Ronald Reagan, who coasted to a second term in 1984 despite 7.4 percent unemployment in October. A far greater percentage of people were out of work in 1936, when Franklin Roosevelt won re-election in a landslide amid the Great Depression.
Prospects for the unemployment rate to drop sharply before November aren't good. The economy needs to generate at least 125,000 jobs per month just to keep up with population growth - a mark it's fallen far short of for the past two months. And it would take tens of thousands more jobs each month to bring the rate down.
*Q: Couldn't the economic outlook brighten before Election Day?*
A: It might. Some economists think the weakness could be temporary, reflecting the fallout from an unusually warm winter and technical issues that can sway the government's numbers. Consumer spending and exports remain solid, says Mark Zandi, chief economist at Moody's Analytics, and the outlook may bounce back to last winter's optimism.
Or the weak report could mark the beginning of a stall in the already sluggish recovery. Discouraging numbers can become a self-fulfilling prophecy. Just look at the way they drove the stock market down 275 points Friday, in the worst trading day of the year. That sort of thing rattles the business leaders who make hiring decisions.
Many of them are feeling uneasy about world events.
"Europe is the key swing factor," Zandi said.
If Europe addresses its financial troubles, and keeps Greece in the eurozone, the financial markets are likely to settle, he said, and boost U.S. employers' confidence. But if Europe slowly worsens, it will be a drag on the U.S. economy.
By Nov. 6, when a president is picked, the employment picture may look rosier - or glum.
http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/06/hard_times_for_obama_from_slow.html


----------



## 263FPD

Griff, you wanna debate about Obama?

That's easy.....

He sucks!!!!!!!

Debate over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick: Democrats need to 'grow a backbone' *

Gov. Deval Patrick says Democrats need to "grow a backbone" if they want to keep the White House and send a new Massachusetts senator to Washington.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local#ixzz1wer9fnAN​


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Patrick: Democrats need to 'grow a backbone' *​​Gov. Deval Patrick says Democrats need to "grow a backbone" if they want to keep the White House and send a new Massachusetts senator to Washington.​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local#ixzz1wer9fnAN​


Yeah Deval, we need to send a lying plagiarist Democrat to a body (Senate) that's already full of them.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> Yeah Deval, we need to send a lying plagiarist Democrat to a body (Senate) that's already full of them.












She will gave her face on a $3 bill yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GARDA




----------



## Dan Stark

I like the name I just heard for her today:

Shitting Bull

ROH FULLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Another one of her new monikers has been "Lieawatha"...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Amid controversy, Warren sweeps to nomination*

U.S. Senate candidate Elizabeth Warren will be the only Democrat on the party's primary election ballot in September.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local#ixzz1wfQoKvTa​


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> *Patrick: Democrats need to 'grow a backbone' *​​Gov. Deval Patrick says Democrats need to "grow a backbone" if they want to keep the White House and send a new Massachusetts senator to Washington.​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local#ixzz1wer9fnAN​


I too wish Massachusetts voters would grow a backbone, if I get my wish deval won't like the results.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/rep...obama-was-a-member-of-the-far-left-new-party/

*Obama a member of far left "new party"? Campaign denied in 2008, evidence now supports claim.......*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/06/07/Moonves-Outs-Journalism-at-Obama-event

*CBS boss Les Moonves at recent Obama event/fundraiser, states ""ultimately journalism has changed &#8230; partisanship is very much a part of journalism now." Anyone still doubt the mainstream media's (CBS, ABC, NBC etc) left leaning reporting?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama clarifies: 'The economy's not doing fine'*

On defense over the defining issue of his reelection fight, President Barack Obama clarified Friday that "the economy is not doing fine" and accused Republicans of playing "political games" by turning his own earlier words against him. Obama had triggered the onslaught a few hours beforehand by telling reporters that "the private sector is doing [...]


----------



## Guest

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/06/07/Moonves-Outs-Journalism-at-Obama-event
> 
> *CBS boss Les Moonves at recent Obama event/fundraiser, states ""ultimately journalism has changed &#8230; partisanship is very much a part of journalism now." Anyone still doubt the mainstream media's (CBS, ABC, NBC etc) left leaning reporting?*


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


>


Does not take a book to know that the media distorts the news. Ok let me rephrase that anyone with some brains should not need a book to know that eh media distorts the news. Too bad there a lot of people that could use some brains.


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP Pours in Millions 
For Upcoming Races*


GOP raises $$ for Romney, House GOP candidates, in coast-to-coast ad blitz that also takes aim at Obama
*Palin Rallies Conservatives to Avoid Repeat of 2008*

*Romney Back to Economy After Immigration Detour*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Camp Demands Crossroads Reveal Donors*


Obama campaign files FEC complaint demanding that GOP advocacy group Crossroads GPS disclose donors

*Group Launches $5.5M Ad Campaign Against Obama in Battlegrounds*


----------



## kwflatbed

NBC edits Romney rally speech to portray candidate as out of touch

NBC is taking heat again for selective editing a day after presenting video of Mitt Romney seemingly awestruck by the process of ordering a sandwich at a convenience store.
During an afternoon broadcast of "Andrea Mitchell Reports," video of the GOP presidential candidate seemed to show a politician out of touch as he discussed ordering a hoagie at Wawa.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/06/19/msnbc-edits-romney-rally-speech-portrays-candidate-as-out-touch/?test=latestnews#ixzz1yKZsCp8p​


----------



## adroitcuffs

> Lauren Skowronski, a spokeswoman for NBC, which owns MSNBC, denied that any deceptive editing took place.
> "MSNBC did not edit anything out of order or out of sequence and at no time did we intend to deceive our viewers," Skowronski said.


Really? REALLY?!?!? 
What exactly was your intended purpose for that edit then? Especially with the added commentary of Andrea Mitchell, it's abundantly clear to me that the intent was to make Romney look like a buffoon. The focus most certainly _should have_ been on Romney's point that the gov't structure creates onerous amounts of paperwork for the simplest of changes.

Swivel off, damn media hacks.


----------



## LGriffin

It's at the 2:54 mark and it's nothing. He used his purchase of a hoagie and their computerized ordering system to illustrate how advanced the private sector is over the public sector, who requires the completion of a 30 page form for an address change. It was clearly lost on the frontal lobe severed kool-aid followers. It's pathetic, they've got nothing on him, so they're just going to make it up as they go.

NBC is like the little douche instigator in HS that would lie to get people to fight, back in the day before cops were called for that sort of thing.


----------



## kwflatbed

NBC is nothing but an OBAMA ball sucking company.


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> It was clearly lost on the frontal lobe severed kool-aid followers. It's pathetic, they've got nothing on him, so they're just going to make it up as they go.


This is the second time recently that NBC has been caught doctoring audio/video footage (George Zimmerman police call). You would think they would learn their lesson eventually.


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> This is the second time recently that NBC has been caught doctoring audio/video footage (George Zimmerman police call). You would think they would learn their lesson eventually.


That intentional act and the BS perpetrated by Spike Lee caused him to have to go into hiding and created issues for an elderly couple . I hope he sues that pants off of them when the smoke clears.


----------



## Johnny Law

LGriffin said:


> NBC is like the little douche instigator in HS that would lie to get people to fight, back in the day before cops were called for that sort of thing.


I heard SPD3 was looking for a rematch in the 80th RTT thread, go fuck him up!


----------



## Dan Stark

Johnny Law said:


> I heard SPD3 was looking for a rematch in the 80th RTT thread, go fuck him up!


I almost went to check the thread to verify... then I came to my senses. lol


----------



## LGriffin

Johnny Law said:


> I heard SPD3 was looking for a rematch in the 80th RTT thread, go fuck him up!


Mods, Reopen that thread and let us have another good ol' Timmayy vs. Jimmayy cripple fight!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Peacock Pride: NBC Silent About 'Wawagate' Furor*


Days after airing manipulated footage of Romney speech at store, NBC still hasn't offered an apology, explanation
*Romney Campaign Touts His Leadership, Personal Interactions*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/msn...d-debunked-attacks-on-romney-hilarity-ensues/

MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell at it again........


----------



## topcop14

NBC, The National Barack Channel makes me sick.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/bla...hall-davis-from-dinesh-dsouzas-new-2016-film/

*Barack Obama's close ties to communist Frank Marshall Davis........*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Marshall_Davis*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ting-welfare-reform-with-quiet-policy-change/

*If you don't want to seek work & wish to continue seeking handouts, no problem with Obama......media concentrating on Romney and his time at Bain Capital while Obama guts the welfare reform act of the 1990's..........*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Why an R&R Combo Would Be a 2012 'Game Changer'*

*JUAN WILLIAMS:* Biggest move Romney can make is an eye-catching VP pick - like Condoleezza Rice

*Romney Campaign Wants Apology for 'Felony' Claim*
*POWER PLAY: Obama Talks Unity as Campaign Intensifies Attacks*


*Obama: Biggest Mistake Has Been Communicating to Public*


----------



## GARDA

Darkhorse Third-Party run?


----------



## Marks72

Gotta love that Garda.... Got my vote.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Business Fires Back at Obama Claim*


_AP_
Prominent business groups condemn President Obama for saying, 'you didn't build that,' in speech suggesting business owners owe their success to government investment.


*VIDEO: Critics Say Obama Challenges Notion of 'Self-Made' Success *
*OPINION: Obama and Our Government Have Hurt Me, Not Helped Me*
*Romney Goes on Offense in Pennsylvania, Obama Collects Cash in Texas*


----------



## LGriffin

*Obama and our government have hurt me, not helped me, every step of the way*

I was President Obama's college classmate at Columbia University, Class of '83. Almost every one of my classmates were openly socialist or Marxist, with many of these leftist radicals calling for an end to capitalism and "bringing down the system" by destroying the U.S. economy with entitlements, debt, and crisis.

That's why I have predicted in thousands of media interviews from the first days of Obama's presidency that Obama is a radical, with a deep-seated hatred of business owners, a desire to demonize us and destroy America's faith in capitalism, and a plan to bring down the system by overwhelming our economy with debt and crisis -- just as we all learned and discussed at Columbia in our college days.

Well, it's no longer a theory. Obama has decided to come clean with his plans for a second term. In a matter of 48 hours he gave us two hints so big you couldn't miss his intentions.

First, Obama gave notice that every state could receive a "waiver" to opt out of demanding that welfare recipients must work to receive their benefits. This isn't some radical right-wing conspiracy Obama is trying to wreck. This was a bipartisan law of the land intended to "end welfare as we know it" and passed under Democratic President Bill Clinton. It has worked mega-successfully (with nary a complaint) for almost two decades. Why would anyone, who isn't a committed radical intent on exploding entitlements, debt and crisis, try to end this law?

Obama has showed his true colors. He's not satisfied with 46 million Americans on food stamps, 11 million on Disability (5.5 million in just his first term), millions more on unemployment benefits, and tens of millions on other government handouts. He wants to make it even easier to get on welfare, without any requirement to work. Going to work might get in the way of your ability to vote on November 6.
Government has never helped me. But President Obama is right about one thing -- government is always by our side. Unfortunately it ruins everything it touches.​-
This is precisely how you explode the numbers of Americans on welfare, all dependent on government for survival, and all loyal to the Democratic Party that protects their checks.

Then, 24 hours later, Obama said words that made me sick to my stomach and brought tears to my eyes. Words so vile they are an affront to every American business owner and a reminder of his true beliefs -- a deep-seated hatred and resentment toward capitalist business owners. Obama said that we business owners owe our success to _*governmen*_t. He actually said that if you've built a business, you don't get the credit. It's government who has been by your side. You need to give _government_ the credit...

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/07/17/obama-and-our-government-have-hurt-me-not-helped-me-every-step-way/#ixzz20tXkYs1V​


----------



## cc3915




----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/see-the-speech-that-got-a-standing-ovation-in-congress-today/

*US Rep Mike Kelly (R) gives a great speech. At the end the House starts shouting USA USA! I wonder if Nancy Pelosi was chanting USA USA?*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/ted-cruz-wins-texas-primary/

*Ted Cruz (Tea Party Candidate) wins Texas Senate GOP primary.......*


----------



## 7costanza

I have never seen a worse administration than this one. Since Obama has been in office we have seen the biggest scandal in SS history, the GSA with their absolutely disgusting getaways with lavish gifts and bonuses totalling more than 44 million, the DOJ handing guns to the cartel, refusing to do their jobs and enforce illegals. The list goes on and on and on yet the msm covers up all these things. Romney has a chance to truly be great if he gets elected.

1. Drop-dead, collar-ad handsome with gracious, statesmanlike aura, like every central casting’s #1 choice for Commander-in-Chief.
2. Been married to ONE woman his entire life, and has been faithful to her, including through her bouts with breast cancer and MS.
3. No scandals or skeletons in his closet. (How boring is that?)
4. Can’t speak in a fake, southern, “black preacher voice” when necessary.
5. Highly intelligent. Graduated cum laude from both Harvard Law School and Harvard Business School…and by the way, his academic records are NOT sealed.
6. Doesn’t smoke or drink alcohol, and has never done drugs, not even in the counter-culture age when he went to college. Too square for today’s America?
7. Represents an America of “yesterday”, where people believed in God, went to Church, didn’t screw around, worked hard, and became a SUCCESS!
8. Has a family of five great sons…and none of them have police records or are in drug rehab. But of course, they were raised by a stay-at-home mom and that “choice” deserves America’s scorn.
9. Oh yes…he’s a MORMON. We need to be very afraid of that very strange religion that teaches its members to be clean-living, patriotic, fiscally conservative, charitable, self-reliant, and honest (in full disclosure, many may or may not know that I am also a Latter-Day Saint – “Mormon” to some unfamiliar with our Church).
10. And one more point…pundits say because of his wealth, he can’t relate to ordinary Americans. I guess that’s because he made that money HIMSELF…as opposed to marrying it or inheriting it from Dad. Apparently, he didn’t understand that actually working at a job and earning your own money made you unrelatable to Americans.
BONUS 11. Gives millions of dollars to charity every year. How dare he waste that money on charity and church instead of giving it to the government in a time of great need.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*So just checked my US mail. My wife got a piece of mail from the 'WIC Nutrition Program". We never have been on any welfare programs or applied for the same. For those who don't know, WIC is another govt handout program (socialism). So apparently the Commonwealth of MA is doing "mailings" now (I wonder who pays the postage?) to recruit more people into these socialism programs? The nation is 16 trillion in debt. It must be because of small business owners and tax breaks & not because of nonsense like what we just got in the US mail........ will MA voters ever wake up?*


----------



## Guest

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *So just checked my US mail. My wife got a piece of mail from the 'WIC Nutrition Program". We never have been on any welfare programs or applied for the same. For those who don't know, WIC is another govt handout program (socialism). So apparently the Commonwealth of MA is doing "mailings" now (I wonder who pays the postage?) to recruit more people into these socialism programs? The nation is 16 trillion in debt. It must be because of small business owners and tax breaks & not because of nonsense like what we just got in the US mail........ will MA voters ever wake up?*


The Democrat Party trying to expand their voter base.


----------



## LGriffin

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *So just checked my US mail. My wife got a piece of mail from the 'WIC Nutrition Program". We never have been on any welfare programs or applied for the same. For those who don't know, WIC is another govt handout program (socialism). So apparently the Commonwealth of MA is doing "mailings" now (I wonder who pays the postage?) to recruit more people into these socialism programs? The nation is 16 trillion in debt. It must be because of small business owners and tax breaks & not because of nonsense like what we just got in the US mail........ will MA voters ever wake up?*


I received the same. It must have been a mass mailing because there's no way they could have missed the *'R*' that's been located next to my name since I turned eighteen. In case any of them come across this site, the 'R' refers to Republican and we believe in a hand up, not a hand out. I would love to know how much taxpayer funds they blew on that advertisement for failure.



> WIC is a *federally-funded* health and nutrition program for women, infants, and children. WIC helps families by providing checks for buying healthy supplemental foods from WIC-authorized vendors, nutrition education, and help finding healthcare and other community services. Participants must meet income guidelines and be pregnant women, new mothers, infants or children under age five.


http://www.fns.usda.gov/wic/


----------



## 7costanza

*How do Conservatives even compete when 99% of the media is Communist?*

*The big bash: 86 percent of Romney coverage negative*

Media bias has gone from bad to ridiculous.
During Mitt Romney's overseas visit earlier this week, 86 percent of the coverage on ABC, CBS and NBC "emphasized Romney's perceived gaffes," according to a content analysis of 21 major news stories by the Media Research Center, which also compared Mr. Romney's trip to a similar excursion made by President Obama in 2008.
The results: The broadcast networks committed 53 minutes of almost entirely negative coverage to Mr. Romney, and 92 minutes of "gushing" to Mr. Obama.
"The near unanimous negativity of their coverage is as outrageous as it is transparent," observes the center's founder Brent Bozell. "It's impossible to look at the fawning coverage of Obama's trip in 2008 compared to the sliming Romney has taken in 2012 and not see a clear agenda on the part of the liberal media."

http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog...big-bash-86-percent-romney-coverage-negative/


----------



## GARDA

"The danger to America is not Barack Obama, but a citizenry capable of entrusting a man like him with the Presidency. It will be far easier to limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the necessary common sense and good judgment to a depraved electorate willing to have such a man for their president.

The problem is much deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of what ails America. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince.

The Republic can survive a Barack Obama, who is, after all, merely a fool. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools, such as those who made him their president."

~Czech newspaper,
_Prager Zeitung _
(April 28, 2010)


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Camp Sues Ohio Over Military Voting Law*

Campaign sues to block new state law that gives military three extra days to send in their absentee ballots


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> t
> 
> *Obama Camp Sues Ohio Over Military Voting Law*
> 
> Campaign sues to block new state law that gives military three extra days to send in their absentee ballots


Gee, I wonder what the motivation for that might be?

I'm sure it has NOTHING to do with the fact that Ohio is a crucial state for the election, and the military overwhelmingly votes Republican. 

Trying to deny the vote to the people who fight for the right to vote......if this doesn't highlight what a shameless POS that Obama is, then nothing will.


----------



## kwflatbed

Mitt Romney
President Obama's lawsuit claiming it is unconstitutional for Ohio to allow servicemen and women extended early voting privileges during the state's early voting period is an outrage. The brave men and women of our military make tremendous sacrifices to protect and defend our freedoms, and we should do everything we can to protect their fundamental right to vote. I stand with the fifteen military groups that are defending the rights of military voters, and if I'm entrusted to be the commander-in-chief, I'll work to protect the voting rights of our military, not undermine them.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Well played Mitt. Smahtest move I've seen yet.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Adviser Defends Ohio Lawsuit*



_AP_
Top Obama campaign adviser David Axelrod defends Democrats' lawsuit challenging Ohio early voting law for the military, while slamming Romney's portrayal of the case as 'shameful.'


----------



## Guest

Mitt should beat this drum with both hands......what a talking point that regular people can relate to.


----------



## HistoryHound

I could be wrong, but wasn't there something about military ballots not making it in time because of issues with the mail? I can't recall exactly, but I'd swear I heard something after one of the elections that because of the way the military handles the mail from overseas that the ballots ended up being delayed. It makes perfect sense to allow them a few extra days to get their ballots, vote and get them back especially since it sounds like any delays are far out of the control of our military men and women trying to exercise their right to vote.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Beachgoers Sent Packin' So Celebs Can Fete Obama*

Two taxpayer-funded Connecticut beaches closed so Hollywood mogul can fundraise for Obama


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> I could be wrong, but wasn't there something about military ballots not making it in time because of issues with the mail? I can't recall exactly, but I'd swear I heard something after one of the elections that because of the way the military handles the mail from overseas that the ballots ended up being delayed. It makes perfect sense to allow them a few extra days to get their ballots, vote and get them back especially since it sounds like any delays are far out of the control of our military men and women trying to exercise their right to vote.


Yup, that was one of the contentions of the 2000 election....Al Gore wanted tens of thousands of military ballots thrown out, because they didn't reach the U.S. to beat the deadline.

Shameless.


----------



## 7costanza

Obama's College Classmate: 'The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia'​
I am President Obama's classmate at Columbia University, Class of '83. I am also one of the most accurate Las Vegas oddsmakers and prognosticators. Accurate enough that I was awarded my own star on the Las Vegas Walk of Stars. And I smell something rotten in Denmark. Obama has a big skeleton in his closet. It's his college records. Call it "gut instinct" but my gut is almost always right. Obama has a secret hidden at Columbia- and it's a bad one that threatens to bring down his presidency. Gut instinct is how I've made my living for 29 years since graduating Columbia.
Obama and his infamous strategist David Axelrod understand how to play political hardball, the best it's ever been played. Team Obama has decided to distract America's voters by condemning Mitt Romney for not releasing enough years of his tax returns. It's the perfect cover. Obama knows the best defense is a bold offense. Just keep attacking Mitt and blaming him for secrecy and evasion, while accusing him of having a scandal that doesn't exist. Then ask followers like Senator Harry Reid to chase the lead. The U.S. Senate Majority Leader appears to now be making up stories out of thin air, about tax returns he knows nothing about. It's a cynical, brilliant, and vicious strategy. Make Romney defend, so he can't attack the real Obama scandal.
This is classic Axelrod. Obama has won several elections in his career by slandering his opponents and leaking sealed documents. Not only do these insinuations and leaks ruin the credibility and reputation of Obama's opponents, they keep them on the defensive and off Obama's trail of sealed documents.

By attacking Romney's tax records, Obama's socialist cabal creates a problem that doesn't exist. Is the U.S. Senate Majority Leader making up stories out of thin air? You decide. But the reason for this baseless attack is clear- make Romney defend, so not only is he "off message" but it helps the media ignore the real Obama scandal.
My answer for Romney? _Call Obama's bluff._
Romney should call a press conference and issue a challenge in front of the nation. He should agree to release more of his tax returns, only if Obama unseals his college records. Simple and straight-forward. Mitt should ask "What could possibly be so embarrassing in your college records from 29 years ago that you are afraid to let America's voters see? If it's THAT bad, maybe it's something the voters ought to see." Suddenly the tables are turned. Now Obama is on the defensive.
My bet is that Obama will never unseal his records because they contain information that could destroy his chances for re-election. Once this challenge is made public, my prediction is you'll never hear about Mitt's tax returns ever again.
Why are the college records, of a 51-year-old President of the United States, so important to keep secret? I think I know the answer.
If anyone should have questions about Obama's record at Columbia University, it's me. We both graduated (according to Obama) Columbia University, Class of '83. We were both (according to Obama) Pre-Law and Political Science majors. And I thought I knew most everyone at Columbia. I certainly thought I'd _heard_ of all of my fellow Political Science majors. But not Obama (or as he was known then- Barry Soetoro). I never met him. Never saw him. Never even heard of him. And none of the classmates that I knew at Columbia have ever met him, saw him, or heard of him.
But don't take my word for it. The Wall Street Journal reported in 2008 that Fox News randomly called 400 of our Columbia classmates and never found one who had ever met Obama.
Now all of this mystery could be easily and instantly dismissed if Obama released his Columbia transcripts to the media. But even after serving as President for 3 1/2 years he refuses to unseal his college records. Shouldn't the media be as relentless in pursuit of Obama's records as Romney's? Shouldn't they be digging into Obama's past-beyond what he has written about himself-with the same boundless enthusiasm as Mitt's?
The first question I'd ask is, if you had great grades, why would you seal your records? So let's assume Obama got poor grades. Why not release the records? He's president of the free world, for gosh sakes. He's commander-in-chief of the U.S. military. Who'd care about some poor grades from three decades ago, right? So then what's the problem? Doesn't that make the media suspicious? Something doesn't add up.
Secondly, if he had poor grades at Occidental, how did he get admitted to an Ivy League university in the first place? And if his grades at Columbia were awful, how'd he ever get into Harvard Law School? So again those grades must have been great, right? So why spend millions to keep them sealed?
Third, how did Obama pay for all these fancy schools without coming from a wealthy background? If he had student loans or scholarships, would he not have to maintain good grades?
I can only think of one answer that would explain this mystery.
Here's my gut belief: Obama got a leg up by being admitted to both Occidental and Columbia as a foreign exchange student. He was raised as a young boy in Indonesia. But did his mother ever change him back to a U.S. citizen? When he returned to live with his grandparents in Hawaii or as he neared college-age preparing to apply to schools, did he ever change his citizenship back? I'm betting not.
If you could unseal Obama's Columbia University records I believe you'd find that:
A) He rarely ever attended class.
B) His grades were not those typical of what we understand it takes to get into Harvard Law School.
C) He attended Columbia as a foreign exchange student.
D) He paid little for either undergraduate college or Harvard Law School because of foreign aid and scholarships given to a poor foreign students like this kid Barry Soetoro from Indonesia.
If you think I'm "fishing" then prove me wrong. Open up your records Mr. President. What are you afraid of?
If it's okay for U.S. Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid to go on a fishing expedition about Romney's taxes (even though he knows absolutely nothing about them nor will release his own), then I think I can do the same thing. But as Obama's Columbia Class of '83 classmate, at least I have more standing to make educated guesses.
It's time for Mitt to go on the attack and call Obama's bluff.

http://www.theblaze.com/contributions/obama's-college-classmate-the-obama-scandal-is-at-columbia/


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...s-voter-registration-forms-welfare-recipients

*$275,000 (taxpayer money) to mail out voter registration forms to welfare recipients. That money could have been used to hire 5 or 6 Cops.........almost seems criminal doesn't it?*


----------



## Hush

Wow 7, wow. Wish someone could break, hack, or bribe their way into Columbia records and prove or disprove this once and for all.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed

*Reports: Romney picks Paul Ryan as VP running mate*

NORFOLK, Va.--Mitt Romney will name his vice presidential running mate on Saturday. According to a statement the campaign released late Friday, the presumptive Republican nominee will announce his running mate at an 8:45am rally here on the USS Wisconsin--the first stop of his four-day bus tour of key battleground states. The campaign offered no further [...]

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/mitt-romney-announce-vp-pick-saturday-032140054.html

*Romney Picks Ryan as Running Mate*


_AP_
*URGENT: *Mitt Romney has tapped Wisconsin Rep. Paul Ryan to be his running mate, campaign confirms, ahead of an official announcement at 9:05 a.m. ET in Norfolk, Va.
*Biography of Rep. Paul Ryan*


----------



## Guest

I like Ryan, but I think another choice would have been more of a vote getter. Who is Ryan going to win over other than those already voting for Romney? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lofu

^My thought exactly


----------



## LGriffin

Ryan is an excellent speechwriter, presenter (no teleprompter required), and a good money man. Hopefully he brings with him 10 electoral cheese-head votes.

He'll win over Republicans who were on the fence about Romney and tea party voters who were pissed about the demise of Paul. Hold some pep rally events with Palin and there's a whole lot of sexay in da house to motivate the rest on the fence.



> The Republican National Convention this week announced speaking slots for libertarian Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) and social conservative Rick Santorum. Both claim the "tea party" brand. However the 2012 primary season reveals that the tea party playbook is more Paul than Santorum.


http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0812/79539.html


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> Ryan is an excellent speechwriter, presenter (no teleprompter required), and a good money man. Hopefully he brings with him 10 electoral cheese-head votes.
> 
> He'll win over Republicans who were on the fence about Romney and tea party voters who were pissed about the demise of Paul. Hold some pep rally events with Palin and there's a whole lot of sexay in da house to motivate the rest on the fence.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0812/79539.html


I hope you're right. The Democrat machine is, well, a machine. Especially with the formidable Chicago machine working overtime. Romney needs a lot more than just good speeches and budget ideas. He needs a vicious fighter in sheep's clothing. Also, Romney needs to get rid of his pretty boy campaign managers and get some seasoned electoral fighters running the show.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> Ryan is an excellent speechwriter, presenter (no teleprompter required), and a good money man. Hopefully he brings with him 10 electoral cheese-head votes.
> 
> He'll win over Republicans who were on the fence about Romney and tea party voters who were pissed about the demise of Paul. Hold some pep rally events with Palin and there's a whole lot of sexay in da house to motivate the rest on the fence.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0812/79539.html


Now that you bring that up, maybe we could make voting a lot easier for people. Instead of confusing them with names we'll just use pictures. One picture of a lady from each party in a bikini and the voters can choose the one they like best. Other than having to see one of their beasts in a bikini, there's no way we could lose.


----------



## Guest

MSP75 said:


> Who is Ryan going to win over other than those already voting for Romney?


The conservative base who are pissed off about Gingrich, Santorum, and especially Paul not getting the nomination.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> The conservative base who are pissed off about Gingrich, Santorum, and especially Paul not getting the nomination.


Yes, but its not like they were going to vote for Obama, instead . I don't mind them voting for Romney while pissed. They hate Obama more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

MSP75 said:


> Yes, but its not like they were going to vote for Obama, instead . I don't mind them voting for Romney while pissed. They hate Obama more.


I disagree......MANY conservative voters, especially the Paulbot whackos, have stated they wouldn't vote for Romney, just because they are pissed off that their guy didn't win the nomination.

Hopefully, the choice of Ryan will mitigate the "I'll take my ball and go home" attitude.

If any of that crowd is reading this, remember RINO.......Romney Is Not Obama.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> RINO.......Romney Is Not Obama.


That would be a great slogan and bumper sticker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Romney and Ryan need to take the gloves off NOW. I hope they start pointing out the FACTS about Obama. It's tough to argue with facts. It drive's me nuts when Repubs "place nice" with Dems while @ the same time the Left destroys the right (media etc). Take the gloves off and confront Obama/Biden with the FACTS. They can't hide from the FACTS. I want the best for my kids and this country. If Obama wins a 2nd term my kids will VERY likely face a future much more dire than anything we (our generation) have dealt with.......*


----------



## Meat Eater

When they go after Ryan's tax plan maybe someone from NBC will ask POTUS why no one voted for his tax plan in his party. I hope he is a pitbull in minnie me clothes.


----------



## kwflatbed

_AP_
After selecting Rep. Paul Ryan as his running mate, Mitt Romney charges into the final pre-convention stretch hoping to return the election narrative from his tax returns and role at Bain Capital to Obama's record on the economy.
*KARL ROVE: Romney to Make Campaign About Big Ideas*
*Ryan Shaped By His Early Life *
*What Is the 'Ryan Plan'? *
*Dems Make First Assault on Ryan*
*JOE TRIPPI: Pick Puts Country's Issues Front and Center*
*The Secrecy of the Ryan Selection*
*Republicans Tally Up Obama's Broken Promises*


In final months of election season, GOP trying to hold Obama accountable for whatever broken pledges they find
*Obama That I Used To Know - Gotye 'Somebody That I Used To Know' Parody *
*



*


----------



## LGriffin

Based on the following video, which was on the blaze, I get the feeling that Ryan isn't going to tolerate Demorat crap.






With regard to "Romney Hood" I would contend that the American people are tired of Obama Hood, where he stomped 'welfare to work' and steals from the taxpayers to pay for his lazy constituents.


----------



## 7costanza

For all of you Patriots fighting the good fight, here is your ammo when you want to piss in the Communists cheerios. If Glenn hadnt told me four years ago that this POS Commie wanted to " fundamentally change" this Country I would be shocked at the LISTS of disguting things he already has done...enjoy! and keep fighting we cannot survive another 4.

http://dontvoteobama.net/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Ryan Takes On Obama in Iowa*


_AP _
Paul Ryan to make first solo trip to Iowa as part of Mitt Romney's presidential campaign, while Obama's own bus tour makes stops in the swing state that he won in the 2008 election, which polls suggest will be closer this time.
*Emotional Homecoming for Ryan*
*Ryan's Bio Emerges With Unexpected, Insightful Stories*
*Andrea Mitchell Declares Ryan 'Not a Pick for Women'*
*POWER PLAY: Romney Ratifies Reagan With Ryan VP Pick*
*Wasserman Schultz: 'No Idea' About Political Affiliation of Obama-Tied PAC*


----------



## LGriffin

As predicted, he's not taking any BS:






By now, it's obvious that Mitt Romney's selection of Congressman Paul Ryan as his running mate has fundamentally shifted the dynamic of the Presidential race.
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/see-paul-ryan-brush-off-a-heckler-at-iowa-state-fair/


----------



## GARDA




----------



## HistoryHound

> *GOP slams Joe Biden 'chains' remark*
> 
> Vice President Joe Biden touched off an uproar when he said Tuesday Republicans would put Americans "back in chains" - a remark that drew immediate criticism from the GOP and prompted Mitt Romney to tell President Barack Obama to take his campaign of "division and anger and hate back to Chicago."
> 
> "Look at what they [Republicans] value, and look at their budget. And look what they're proposing. [Romney] said in the first 100 days, he's going to let the big banks write their own rules - unchain Wall Street," Biden said a rally in Danville, Va. "They're going to put y'all back in chains."
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0812/79717.html#ixzz23bziCdK8​


WTH? Despite the democrat response to the criticism, it's hard to believe that even biden is that stupid that he or whoever wrote that for him didn't know exactly what he was doing.



> Cutter added that Obama "probably agrees with Joe Biden's sentiments" and noted the vice president was "using a metaphor to talk about what's going to happen."
> 
> "I appreciate the faux outrage from the Romney campaign. But if you want to talk about the use of words, then take a look at Mitt Romney's stump speech where he basically calls the president 'un-American,'" Cutter said.


There are a lot of metaphors that can be used to describe different situations. Anyone with half a brain knows that some are more inflammatory than others. I guess if obama "probably" agrees with biden's comments; then, between them they don't have half a brain. Now if they could please tell me how a comment that invokes slavery is the same as calling someone who doesn't support the US Constitution un-American. I'd really like to hear that explanation.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney Blasts Obama 
For Campaign of 'Hate'*


In most aggressive speech of campaign, Romney takes on Obama and Biden for 'reckless' claims

*Palin: Clinton Should Replace Biden*
*POWER PLAY: How Obama Missed His Moment on Entitlements*
*Ryan Goes on Offense on Medicare*


----------



## Meat Eater

Palin should keep her mouth closed! If Clinton replaces Joe Biden as the VP, Obama could win.


----------



## Guest

Meat Eater said:


> Palin should keep her mouth closed! If Clinton replaces Joe Biden as the VP, Obama could win.


Palin is a distraction. Although, maybe she could do a campaign 2012 spread in Playboy. Or promise to if Romney wins.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza

I agree, dumb move by Palin.However Hillary has no intention of joining ranks with a sinking ship of fools, she has her own POTUS run to think of in 2016.


----------



## Meat Eater

If she takes the VP job for Obama, she will get the nod for POTUS in 2016 no matter who wins this time around.


----------



## Guest

Meat Eater said:


> If she takes the VP job for Obama, she will get the nod for POTUS in 2016 no matter who wins this time around.


Don't be so sure.....I think Romney is going to wow the country in a way similar to Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Meat Eater

I hope your right! I wish Romney would tell Biden to stick the race card where the sun doesn't shine. He should hit them hard every time they use it.


----------



## grn3charlie

MSP75 said:


> Palin is a distraction. Although, maybe she could do a campaign 2012 spread in Playboy. Or promise to if Romney wins.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I'd buy that issue


----------



## Guest




----------



## kwflatbed

*Todays News Items :*

*Obama: I Don't Think Anyone Would Suggest I've Tried To Divide The Country...*










*Deli Owner Caters For President's Visit, Wearing Romney T-Shirt... *

*VA BAKER SAYS NO TO BIDEN STOP...*

*'OBAMA CAN KISS OUR A**'...*

First black governor: Slavery 'nothing to joke about'...










REPORT: Obama has 22 days to drop Biden from ticket...

McCain: 'Might Be Wise'...

Giuliani Wonders Whether Biden Has 'Mental Capacity' for Presidency...

FLASHBACK: Increased Risk for Aneurysm...

*Biden Aides Press Reporters for Edits to Media-Only Dispatches...*


----------



## Johnny Law

Obama says he doesn't think anyone would say he's tried to divide the country? He really is delusional


----------



## Guest

I read on a newsfeed that Biden was summoned to lunch today at the White House with Obama and Hillary Clinton.

Why do I have the feeling that old Joe's health is going to take a dramatic downturn in the near future, necessitating that he drop out of the race?


----------



## HistoryHound

Johnny Law said:


> Obama says he doesn't think anyone would say he's tried to divide the country? He really is delusional


I don't think he's trying. I think he's been pretty successful dividing this country on multiple lines; race, social class, economic status, education, employment status...... He's doing one hell of a job making everything an us vs them argument.


----------



## 7costanza

This latest GALLUP is why they will now try anything to steal this election.
ROMNEY 47%

Election 2012 Trial Heat: Obama vs. Romney

Among registered voters

OBAMA ROMNEY 08/10-16/2012 45% 47% 08/9-15/2012 45% 47% 08/8-14/2012 45% 47% 08/7-13/2012 45% 47% 08/6-12/2012 46% 46% 08/5-11/2012 46% 46% 08/4-10/2012 46% 46% 08/3-9/2012 46% 46% 08/2-8/2012 47% 45% 08/1-7/2012 47% 46%

These are the results when registered voters are asked: "Suppose the presidential election were held today. If Barack Obama were the Democratic Party's candidate and Mitt Romney were the Republican Party's candidate, who would you vote for Barack Obama, the Democrat or Mitt Romney, the Republican?" Those who are undecided are further asked if they lean more toward Obama or Romney and their leanings are incorporated into the results. Each seven-day rolling average is based on telephone interviews with approximately 3,050 registered voters; Margin of error is ±2 percentage points. Results from April 15 through May 6 are based on five-day rolling averages with approximately 2,200 registered voters each; Margin of error is ±3 percentage points. Editorial note: Due to a technical issue, the May 1-5 data point is not displayed at this time.


----------



## Meat Eater

I don't think people are telling the truth in the polls. I think there are a lot of people who are not willing to say they are going to vote for Romey in public or in a poll. Just think what happened to Chic-Fil-A. I think there are a lot of people who can't wait to vote Obama out!


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama campaign is stepping up its attack on what it says is Paul Ryan's Medicare plan, claiming it would 'end Medicare as we know it' - problem is, it's the wrong plan.

*Campaign Advisers Try to Redefine 2012 Race* | *Romney Campaign Rejects Akin 'Rape' Comments*
*POWER PLAY: Puffy Press Patter Proving a Liability for Obama* | *South No Longer All-Red or All-Blue*


----------



## kwflatbed

Newsweek magazine is targeting its latest controversial cover at the Obama administration. It's part of a devastating story written by esteemed British historian Niall Ferguson telling President Obama that it's time to go and that the only team that can possibly turn the country around is the Romney-Ryan ticket.
"He promised to 'build the roads and bridges, the electric grids, and digital lines that feed our commerce and bind us together.' He promised to 'restore science to its rightful place and wield technology's wonders to raise health care's quality and lower its cost.'" wrote Ferguson ... "And he promised to 'transform our schools and colleges and universities to meet the demands of a new age.' Unfortunately the president's scorecard on every single one of those bold pledges is pitiful."

Read more on Newsmax.com: Newsweek Cover: Hit the Road Barack
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/ferguson-newsweek-obama-hit/2012/08/19/id/449051?s=al&promo_code=FCB9-1


----------



## cc3915




----------



## 7costanza

*Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says*

A University of Colorado analysis of state-by-state factors leading to the Electoral College selection of every U.S. president since 1980 forecasts that the 2012 winner will be Mitt Romney.
The key is the economy, say political science professors Kenneth Bickers of CU-Boulder and Michael Berry of CU Denver. Their prediction model stresses economic data from the 50 states and the District of Columbia, including both state and national unemployment figures as well as changes in real per capita income, among other factors.
"Based on our forecasting model, it becomes clear that the president is in electoral trouble," said Bickers, also director of the CU in DC Internship Program.
According to their analysis, President Barack Obama will win 218 votes in the Electoral College, short of the 270 he needs. And though they chiefly focus on the Electoral College, the political scientists predict Romney will win 52.9 percent of the popular vote to Obama's 47.1 percent, when considering only the two major political parties.
"For the last eight presidential elections, this model has correctly predicted the winner," said Berry. "The economy has seen some improvement since President Obama took office. What remains to be seen is whether voters will consider the economy in relative or absolute terms. If it's the former, the president may receive credit for the economy's trajectory and win a second term. In the latter case, Romney should pick up a number of states Obama won in 2008."
Their model correctly predicted all elections since 1980, including two years when independent candidates ran strongly, 1980 and 1992. It also correctly predicted the outcome in 2000, when Al Gore received the most popular vote but George W. Bush won the election.
The study will be published this month in PS: Political Science & Politics, a peer-reviewed journal of the American Political Science Association. It will be among about a dozen election prediction models, but one of only two to focus on the Electoral College.
While many forecast models are based on the popular vote, the Electoral College model developed by Bickers and Berry is the only one of its type to include more than one state-level measure of economic conditions.
In addition to state and national unemployment rates, the authors looked at per capita income, which indicates the extent to which people have more or less disposable income. Research shows that these two factors affect the major parties differently: Voters hold Democrats more responsible for unemployment rates while Republicans are held more responsible for per capita income.
Accordingly -- and depending largely on which party is in the White House at the time -- each factor can either help or hurt the major parties disproportionately.
Their results show that "the apparent advantage of being a Democratic candidate and holding the White House disappears when the national unemployment rate hits 5.6 percent," Berry said. The results indicate, according to Bickers, "that the incumbency advantage enjoyed by President Obama, though statistically significant, is not great enough to offset high rates of unemployment currently experienced in many of the states."
In an examination of other factors, the authors found that none of the following had any statistically significant effect on whether a state ultimately went for a particular candidate: The location of a party's national convention; the home state of the vice president; or the partisanship of state governors.
In 2012, "What is striking about our state-level economic indicator forecast is the expectation that Obama will lose almost all of the states currently considered as swing states, including North Carolina, Virginia, New Hampshire, Colorado, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Pennsylvania, Ohio and Florida," Bickers said.
In Colorado, which went for Obama in 2008, the model predicts that Romney will receive 51.9 percent of the vote to Obama's 48.1 percent, again with only the two major parties considered.
The authors also provided caveats. Factors they said may affect their prediction include the timeframe of the economic data used in the study and close tallies in certain states. The current data was taken five months in advance of the Nov. 6 election and they plan to update it with more current economic data in September. A second factor is that states very close to a 50-50 split may fall an unexpected direction.
"As scholars and pundits well know, each election has unique elements that could lead one or more states to behave in ways in a particular election that the model is unable to correctly predict," Berry said.
Election prediction models "suggest that presidential elections are about big things and the stewardship of the national economy," Bickers said. "It's not about gaffes, political commercials or day-to-day campaign tactics. I find that heartening for our democracy."

http://www.colorado.edu/news/releas...nts-romney-win-university-colorado-study-says


----------



## kwflatbed

*This Time, No Hollywood Glitter for Obama, DNC*

This year's DNC Convention lacks A-list stars, like George Clooney, who came out in force in 2008

*GOP Convention Platform Gets Mixed Reviews*
*Host State, Others Face GOP Convention Punishment Over Early Primaries*
* Fox News Poll: Race Tightens Before Conventions, Poll Shows*

*COMPLETE GOP CONVENTION COVERAGE*


----------



## Meat Eater

Fuck the Hollywood crowd, they don't have a clue what's going on.


----------



## Dan Stark

Meat Eater said:


> Fuck half the voting public, they don't have a clue what's going on.


Fixed


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Calls Romney Views 'Extreme'*



President Obama slams GOP challenger Mitt Romney in interview, saying the Republican presidential hopeful has locked himself into 'extreme positions' on economic and social issues.


*VP Biden Cancels Trip to Florida, Cites Storm*
*UVA Declines Obama's Request To Speak on Campus*


----------



## GARDA




----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Slams Romney for 'Last Century' Policies*


Obama accuses Romney of offering old ideas, 'sticking it' to middle class - while Romney hits him on jobs
*Ryan: Egghead to Metalhead*

*Ryan Heads to NC as DNC Opens*

*Top 5 RNC Surprises*

*White House Releases Beer Recipes*

*OPINION: Gold Medal for Romney*

*COMPLETE CONVENTION COVERAGE*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Iowans Send Message to Obama*










SIOUX CITY, Iowa - President Obama received a less than warm welcome and a warning upon arrival at the airport here on the second stop of his Iowa visit, which was aimed at recapturing some of the magic the state gave his run to the White House in 2008.
Greeting Air Force One as it touched down under sunny skies and sultry heat was a hand-painted banner draped across the top of an airplane hangar that reads, "Obama Welcome to SUX - We Did Build This." "SUX" is the airport code for Sioux City.
The message appeared to be a response President Obama's "you didn't build that" remark from a July campaign rally, when he was trying to explain that government - not businesses - constructed public infrastructure on which the economy relies. Republicans have used the four words to attack Obama as out of touch with the realities of owning and operating a small business.
The banner is a reminder that this part of the state remains hotly contested turf for both Obama and his Republican rival Mitt Romney, just as the campaign enters the home stretch.

http://news.yahoo.com/iowans-message-obama-did-build-233403327--abc-news-politics.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP Battles DNC for Voter Attention *



_AP_
Republicans plan events during Democratic National Convention in attempt to keep voter attention and enthusiasm alive, as polls show race tightening in battleground states.
*Axelrod to GOP: At Least We're Unified*
*Dem Convention Chairman: Reagan Would Not Approve of GOP Speeches*
*Conventions Mean Business for Host Cities*
*Protesters Stage Sit Down by Dem Convention Site*
*Obama a 'Huge' Eastwood Fan Despite Act *
*Dems to Live Stream Convention in Spanish*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Dems bring in crowds by the busload to fill stadium for Obama speech*​​Published September 03, 2012​Associated Press​









Sept. 2, 2012: A man walks near a sand sculpture created in the likeness of President Obama in downtown Charlotte, N.C. (AP)
CHARLOTTE, N.C. - College students from across North Carolina will arrive in Charlotte by the busload. Same with members of predominantly black churches in neighboring South Carolina. ​Their goal: help fill a 74,000-seat outdoor stadium to capacity when President Obama accepts the Democratic nomination Thursday night. ​Anything short of a full house on the final night of the Democratic Party's national convention will be instant fodder for Republicans eager to use empty seats as symbols of waning voter enthusiasm for Obama. ​Democrats have been fretting for months over whether the president can draw a capacity crowd at Bank of America Stadium. Polls show voter enthusiasm is down, as are Obama's crowds for his battleground state campaign rallies. ​Obama advisers insist the stadium will be filled when Obama delivers his speech. Vice President Joe Biden also will speak Thursday night, along with Massachusetts Sen. John Kerry, who will vouch for Obama's national security credentials. ​​​Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/09/03/dems-bring-in-crowds-by-busload-to-fill-stadium-for-obama-speech/#ixzz25R7rpBkZ​


----------



## kwflatbed

*As Charlotte ramps up for convention, lots of Democrats stay put*

All the parts of the 2012 Democratic National Convention are coming into place. The stage, the security, the thousands of delegates and reporters.
But something's missing -- lots of Democratic lawmakers.
Whether it's because they're facing tough races in moderate districts and don't want to be seen partying it up with the president or because they just don't feel like coming to Charlotte, a number of elected Democrats are sitting this year's convention out.
Here's a list of Democrats not expected to show up this week:​
Read more: http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2012/09/03/charlotte-ramps-convention-lots-democrats-stay-put/#ixzz25R950pWE​


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.patriotledger.com/topsto...cy-election-ballots-include-names-in-Mandarin

*Quincy election ballot now in Mandarin....... just curious, when Italian immigrants etc arrived in this country, were the ballots in Italian? I think I know the answer (NO). Having worked security details @ the Quincy social security office, I frequently saw non-English speaking Chinese persons come in with a translator to apply for "benefits". These persons were frequently in their 20's, 30's etc. WTF? Why are they getting benefits? They appeared to be fine medically/physically etc........I wonder which political party this (ballots in mandarin) will benefit in getting the Chinese vote (obviously the Dems, free handouts etc).......what a joke.......*


----------



## 7costanza

So let me get this straight, they have officially dropped God from the party platform.

http://blogs.cbn.com/thebrodyfile/archive/2012/09/04/democrats-drop-god-from-party-platform.aspx

dropped any pro Israel speech...

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2012/09/04/obama-attacked-over-party-platform-on-jerusalem/

And then added a 2 hr mooselimb fest...

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/dnc...s-blessing-and-you-wont-believe-whos-invited/

So much for their inclusion platform. The one thing i like about these turds is they will always show their true colors, obama saying " spread the wealth" " you didnt build that " "the CPD acted stupidly" etc etc etc, granny warren with her " you used the govt roads so you owe them " crap while paying income,property,excise, tolls etc etc isnt enough. Its a big mistake seeing as this convention is in NC, which voted against gay marriage and is a right to work state , and yes Sgt they kept blaming Bush, its laughable.


----------



## HistoryHound

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> http://www.patriotledger.com/topsto...cy-election-ballots-include-names-in-Mandarin
> 
> *Quincy election ballot now in Mandarin....... just curious, when Italian immigrants etc arrived in this country, were the ballots in Italian? I think I know the answer (NO). Having worked security details @ the Quincy social security office, I frequently saw non-English speaking Chinese persons come in with a translator to apply for "benefits". These persons were frequently in their 20's, 30's etc. WTF? Why are they getting benefits? They appeared to be fine medically/physically etc........I wonder which political party this (ballots in mandarin) will benefit in getting the Chinese vote (obviously the Dems, free handouts etc).......what a joke.......*


When the Irish, Italians and other "undesirable" Europeans came over in droves they had too jump through hoops just to keep their feet on American soil. "You can't take care of yourself? Here's your return ticket." "You're uneducated? Here's your return ticket." There once was a time when immigrants worked hard to get here, even harder to stay here and once they were finally allowed in worked harder still to take care of themselves and their families. They worked hard to become Americans and they were proud to be Americans. I'm not saying that the system back then wasn't flawed, but you have to have some control over immigration. If you're not able or willing to be a productive member of society and you expect society to take care of you; then, you're not staying here and we're certainly not paying you to stay here.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Israeli Envoy Fires Back at Dem Claim*



_AP_
Israeli official denies calling GOP policies toward Israel 'dangerous' as DNC chief Debbie Wasserman Schultz says her comments were 'misrepresented.'


*Paul Ryan Knocks Dems for Having 'Purged' Platform Reference to 'God'*
*Obama Nomination Speech Moved Indoors*
*Obama, Romney Science Talk Focuses on Climate Change, Spaceflight*
*Abortion Rights Platform Draws Criticism*
*Actor Posts Lewd Tweets About Ryan Wife*
*First Lady Makes Appeal for Obama*
*First Lady: TRANSCRIPT* | *VIDEO*
*OPINION: Obama Questions Linger*
*OPINION: Michelle Sells Michelle, Not Barack*
*Wednesday's Convention Speakers*
*COMPLETE CONVENTION COVERAGE*

*US Debt Tops $16 Trillion: So, Who Holds the IOUs?*


It's true that China has the largest foreign share of America's debt - but it's nowhere near the biggest holder

*Food-Stamp Enrollment Hits Record 46.7M in June*
*

Ryan: Obama Makes Carter Look 'Like the Good Old Days'
History Shows Stocks, GDP Outperform Under Dems
*


----------



## GARDA

_*from KW's post above:*_
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/09/05/food-stamp-enrollment-hits-record-467m-in-june/


----------



## Guest

"*Savage: Dems' Rejection of God 'The Turning Point'*

The Democratic Party's symbolic dismissal of God with the removal and forced return of His name to its platform by party officials amid boos from delegates could be the turning point in the 2012 presidential campaign said talk radio-host Michael Savage."

Read the rest here: http://www.wnd.com/2012/09/michael-savage-dems-rejection-of-god-the-turning-point/

I love Savage. He's quirky, eccentric, and extremely opinionated, but that's fine with me. He's equally insightful, analytical, and correct.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Clinton Fires Up Dems, Urges Americans to Keep Obama on the Job*



_AP_
Former President Clinton implores Democratic National Convention to 'keep President Obama on the job,' suggesting America is poised to experience a '90s-style jobs boom - while mocking Republicans with 'there they go again.'


*TRANSCRIPT* | *VIDEO *
*Dem Star's Mom Once Said 'Crooks' Defended Alamo*
*OPINION: 3 Reasons Bill Clinton is Campaigning for President Obama*
*OPINION: Clinton is a Good Lawyer Defending a Guilty Client*
*VIDEO: Romney Accuses Obama of Failing to Grow Middle Class*
*COMPLETE CONVENTION COVERAGE*
 

*Vote to Restore God in
Platform Sparks Uproar *


Party leaders, despite divided crowd at convention, push through vote to restore references to God, Jerusalem

*VIDEO: Battle in Platform Vote *

*Elizabeth Warren to Middle Class: 'System Is Rigged'*
*Planned Parenthood Chief Hits Romney, Ryan on Women's Rights*
*Obama Says He Regrets 'Syntax' of 'You Didn't Build That'*
*Weather Forces Obama to Downsize Venue for His Speech*
*Obama, Romney Talk Science*
*NH City to Close Schools, Bill Obama Camp Over Visit*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://joeselvaggi2012.com/
http://www.matttemperley.com/

*Republican candidates for 8th Congressional District............*


----------



## Meat Eater

I was hoping Bill Clinton was going to cut Obama's throat by backing Romney. It was a nice dream seeing Clinton standing up there trashing the radical democratic party. Then asking what happened to the party he use to belong to.  To bad he could've gotten some of the respect he lost back.


----------



## 7costanza

They are their own worst enemy right now, 3 nazi references in 2 days, a kill Romney comment, the complete and utter confusion around taking God and Israel out of the platform only to ram it back in to a round of boooos, banning any conservative reporters, running like mice when asked questions.....like i said RR by atleast 5.


----------



## LGriffin

This is what happens when you let a guy stick his hand up your ass. Looks like Obama gave it to Bill real good.


----------



## KozmoKramer

After watching this vid, I may have been wrong about the democrats.
The dems really are the inclusive, big tent party who respect and accept everyone.
Just watch this vid and I'm sure you'll have an epiphany too. Well, maybe not.

1:55 and 2:15 are particularly telling. It encapsulates the ethos of ignorant douche-tards on the far left.
And check out the fat-assed farm animal at 2:55 commenting on the weight of others. Typical.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-september-5-2012/hope-and-change-2---the-party-of-inclusion


----------



## LGriffin

It begins:


----------



## topcop14

Funny I thought of this


----------



## grizzlybear

I'm voting for Gary Johnson, mostly because I can't understand how anyone could vote for Obama or Mitt.

I watched parts of the RNC and DNC and they're both such flashy shams and are disgusting really. Politicians should be getting paid the bare minimum and be given a limited budget to advertise with. No more dumb attack ads and massive conventions that are a waste of money.


----------



## Guest

grizzlybear said:


> I'm voting for Gary Johnson, mostly because I can't understand how anyone could vote for Obama or Mitt.


You might as well bring a can of lighter fluid to your voting place, douse your ballot with it, and light it on fire, because that would be just as productive as voting for a third candidate.


----------



## grizzlybear

Delta784 said:


> You might as well bring a can of lighter fluid to your voting place, douse your ballot with it, and light it on fire, because that would be just as productive as voting for a third candidate.


I'm not sacrificing my principles to vote for the other side of the coin. Voting for Mitt is barely different than voting for Obama. You're voting for a big government bureaucrat who's going to continue the cycle of shit.

More people need to vote 3rd party, it's the only way out of this 2 party nonsense we're stuck in. The fact that people think a Dem will save us from a Republican and vice versa is crazy to me.


----------



## Guest

grizzlybear said:


> I'm not sacrificing my principles to vote for the other side of the coin. Voting for Mitt is barely different than voting for Obama. You're voting for a big government bureaucrat who's going to continue the cycle of shit.
> 
> More people need to vote 3rd party, it's the only way out of this 2 party nonsense we're stuck in. The fact that people think a Dem will save us from a Republican and vice versa is crazy to me.


Here you go;

http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


----------



## grizzlybear

Delta784 said:


> Here you go;
> 
> http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


I'm not sure what a tin foil hat has to do with the facts. Everything I said is the truth.


----------



## kwflatbed

grizzlybear said:


> I'm voting for Gary Johnson, mostly because I can't understand how anyone could vote for Obama or Mitt.
> 
> I watched parts of the RNC and DNC and they're both such flashy shams and are disgusting really. Politicians should be getting paid the bare minimum and be given a limited budget to advertise with. No more dumb attack ads and massive conventions that are a waste of money.


Nothing but a wasted vote that could count in kicking OBAMA out of our house.


----------



## grizzlybear

kwflatbed said:


> Nothing but a wasted vote that could count in kicking OBAMA out of our house.


Sorry, I don't want Mitt in office, even though I want Obama out. I'd simply be trading a shit sandwich for diarrhea soup.

Here's an example:






Mitt is just as out of touch with the average citizen as Obama is, and he will expand the size of government for sure. Look at Romneycare, he got tons of people on state healthcare!


----------



## Meat Eater

grizzlybear how many forms have you joined lately? Why not vote for Gary Coleman instead. Never mind he's dead,  but he still might have a better chance of winning than Gary Johnson. How long have you worked for the DNC?


----------



## grizzlybear

Meat Eater said:


> grizzlybear how many forms have you joined lately? Why not vote for Gary Coleman instead. Never mind he's dead,  but he still might have a better chance of winning than Gary Johnson. How long have you worked for the DNC?


Not trying to change anyone's mind, vote for whoever you want. The only reason you know who I'm voting for is cuz ya'll asked me.


----------



## Guest

grizzlybear said:


> I'm not sure what a tin foil hat has to do with the facts. Everything I said is the truth.


No, it's your opinion, and a misinformed one at that.


----------



## Dan Stark

My vote in Mass is a moot point anyways. Obama will take this state no problem. Even with Romney being former governor


----------



## grizzlybear

mikemac64 said:


> I agree with you Grizzly in principle. In reality though it is a wasted vote. Gary Johnson might get 1-2% on his best day. The problem is that 1-2% could be the margin between President Obama or President Romney. If you think one candidate might be a little better for you than the other you may wish to reconsider your strategy.
> 
> I will hold my nose and cast my vote for one of these two, though I too am not partial to either. But, this is America, so you go ahead and vote for whom you wish. Just as long as your comfortable knowing your vote for Johnson will effectively be a vote for President Obama. If you're good with it, then I am too.
> 
> The way to go about it in the future though, and I doubt we will see it any time soon, is to develop a strong, viable 3rd party. The majority of Massachusetts voters do not belong to either party so I think there could be momentum to start a viable 3rd party if some all star can be attracted to lead it.
> 
> BTW, I am not a Democrat or Republican, nor a Ronmey or Obama sycophant. I am just a realist.


I understand, but like I said I wouldn't vote for Romney anyway so it never was a vote for Obama.


----------



## Guest

Gary Johnson is a fucking idiot, based on his stance on criminal, illegal aliens alone, and so is anyone who agrees with this bullshit:

http://www.ontheissues.org/2012/Gary_Johnson_Immigration.htm


----------



## grizzlybear

Jeepy said:


> Gary Johnson is a fucking idiot, based on his stance on criminal, illegal aliens alone, and so is anyone who agrees with this bullshit:
> 
> http://www.ontheissues.org/2012/Gary_Johnson_Immigration.htm


Anyone who agrees with Romney and supports Romneycare while hating Obamacare is a hypocrite of the worst kind.


----------



## 7costanza

I wont be voting FOR Romney, ill be voting AGAINST Obama, but keep blathering you may change one mind somehwere ...somehow....becasue your "independent"...lol


----------



## grizzlybear

7costanza said:


> I wont be voting FOR Romney, ill be voting AGAINST Obama, but keep blathering you may change one mind somehwere ...somehow....becasue your "independent"...lol


I'm not trying to change anyone's mind, at all. It's "you're" by the way.


----------



## 7costanza

grizzlybear said:


> I'm not trying to change anyone's mind, at all. It's "you're" by the way.


And im racist in.......5....4...3...2....


----------



## grizzlybear

7costanza said:


> And im racist in.......5....4...3...2....


Why would I say you're racist unless you said something racist?


----------



## Dan Stark

grizzlybear said:


> I'm not trying to change anyone's mind, at all. It's "you're" by the way.


Grammar cops are cops too.


----------



## samadam78

Dan Stark said:


> Grammar cops are cops too.


Ch.90? Armed? Hats?


----------



## Johnny Law

samadam78 said:


> Ch.90? Armed? Hats?


 No, only with their finger pointed in the fashion of a gun and *only *when it isn't inserted into said person's rectum, and yes, tin foil to be exact.


----------



## Guest

For those of us who get nervous seeing the polls so close at this point in the game, let's not forget that Dukakis had a substantial lead (17 percentage) points over Bush after the 1988 convention.
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...ack-dukakis-led-bush-17-points-after-1988-dnc

If the Israel-Hating, Marxist in Chief keeps up the good work we should be fine and Romney will win just like Scott Walker won his recall election, and just like the Republicans won in 2010. I am so fucking sick and tired of this poor excuse for a president. He never had me in the first place, but he lost me forever with "acted stupidly." Cripes.


----------



## Guest

More good news: 
*Dershowitz to Newsmax: Obama's Netanyahu Snub Puts Fla. at 'Substantial Risk' for Democrats*

Harvard law professor Alan Dershowitz predicted on Tuesday that President Obama's apparent snub of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu will put the critical swing state of Florida at "substantial risk" in the November election and threatens to further ratchet up the likelihood of a military strike against Iran.

"I think that the Democrats are in danger of losing even at this point a majority of the Jewish voters," asserted Dershowitz in an exclusive interview with Newsmax. "What matters is how many votes they get in Florida. And I think they are putting Florida at substantial risk."

READ ALL ABOUT IT HERE: http://www.newsmax.com/US/netanyahu-obama-iran-florida/2012/09/11/id/451485


----------



## Guest

I'm not Jewish, but if I were Jewish, I'd be royally ticked off about Obama's anti-Israel/pro-MuslimKillah stance. Hell, I'm royally ticked off about it, anyway.

*UNREAL&#8230; Obama Invites Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood President to Meet Next Week - Refuses to Meet Netanyahu*
www.thegatewaypundit.com/2012/09/unreal-obama-invites-muslim-brotherhood-egyptian-leader-to-meet-next-week-refuses-to-meet-netanyahu/


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> I'm not Jewish, but if I were Jewish, I'd be royally ticked off about Obama's anti-Israel/pro-MuslimKillah stance. Hell, I'm royally ticked off about it, anyway.
> 
> *UNREAL&#8230; Obama Invites Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood President to Meet Next Week - Refuses to Meet Netanyahu*
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2012/09/unreal-obama-invites-muslim-brotherhood-egyptian-leader-to-meet-next-week-refuses-to-meet-netanyahu/


I have absolutely no idea why so many Jews blindly vote Democrat, when the Democrats have made it absolutely clear that they are no friends of Israel.


----------



## LGriffin

This is all over the news right now and anyone with half a frontal lobe knows he's right. I switched over to CNN to see what they were saying about it. At the moment I switched over they were showing a chart regarding the 47% and Romney was correct.

*Mitt Romney in leaked video: Nearly half of all Americans 'believe they are victims'*

WASHINGTON (AP) - Already scrambling to steady a struggling campaign, Republican Mitt Romney confronted a new headache Monday after a video surfaced showing him telling wealthy donors that almost half of all Americans "believe they are victims" entitled to extensive government support. He added that as a candidate for the White House, "my job is not to worry about those people."
At a hastily called news conference late in the day, Romney offered no apologies for his remarks and when he was asked if he was concerned he had offended anyone, he conceded the comments weren't "elegantly stated" and they were spoken "off the cuff."
President Barack Obama's campaign quickly seized on the video, obtained by the magazine Mother Jones and made public on a day that Romney's campaign said it needed a change in campaign strategy to gain momentum in the presidential race. Romney aides were already working behind the scenes to calm dissension in the GOP ranks and reassure nervous donors and consultants about the state of a race some Republicans worry may be getting away from their nominee.
"There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what," Romney is shown saying in a video posted online by the magazine. "There are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe that government has a responsibility to care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you name it."
"Forty-seven percent of Americans pay no income tax," Romney said.
Romney said in the video that his role "is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
http://www.masslive.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/09/mitt_romney_in_leaked_video_ne.html


----------



## Guest

Could the media be any more biased?


----------



## HistoryHound

The way I understood the comment when I saw the video clip on the news this morning, was that he wasn't going to concern himself with trying to get the votes of people he knows will not vote for him no matter what happens. It just so happens that those people are the people that believe that the rest of us should support their lazy asses thanks to government programs that have made taking handouts a lifestyle.


----------



## Guest




----------



## kwflatbed

*'Redistribution' vs. 'Victims': Dueling Quotes Shake Up White House Race*



_AP_
Romney slams 1998 audio clip purporting to show Obama embracing 'redistribution,' and sticks by his comments about Obama supporters, as campaign battle switches from foreign policy back to jobs and economy.


*Romney Defends '47 Percent' Remark*
*Poll: Obama's Post-DNC Bounce Drops*
*Obama to Meet With Burma's Suu Kyi, Source Says*
*POWER PLAY: Political Press That Cried Wolf*
*OPINION: Romney's Right About America*
* COMPLETE ELECTION COVERAGE*


----------



## GARDA

HistoryHound said:


> The way I understood the comment when I saw the video clip on the news this morning, was that he wasn't going to concern himself with trying to get the votes of people he knows will not vote for him no matter what happens. It just so happens that those people are the people that believe that the rest of us should support their lazy asses thanks to government programs that have made taking handouts a lifestyle.


Right On *HH*.

In fact, it sounded very much like something said over a century and a half ago:

_"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. *It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury* with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years." _

― Alexis de Tocqueville

Romney's observations are similar. He's saying that our current administration is playing Robin Hood, robbing from those who 'have' and entitling those who 'have not' simply to buy votes. Sounds like an accurate assessment to me.


----------



## Guest

Have faith, you guys. I read an encouraging article, courtesy of Michael Savage's website:

*Flashback: Gallup Had Carter Up 4 Points Over Ronald Reagan in September 1980 *

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-points-over-ronald-reagan-in-september-1980/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I dont even think its gonna be close, I predict Romney by 8% with heavy rioting in urban areas after Nov 6th.


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> Have faith, you guys. I read an encouraging article, courtesy of Michael Savage's website:
> 
> *Flashback: Gallup Had Carter Up 4 Points Over Ronald Reagan in September 1980 *
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-points-over-ronald-reagan-in-september-1980/


I've been beating that drum with both hands to anyone who will listen. I was too young to vote back then, but I was a political junkie even at age 15, and I knew Reagan was going to win.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I dont even think its gonna be close, I predict Romney by 8% with heavy rioting in urban areas after Nov 6th.


I've been saying at least 5%, but I'll go with 8%, and I concur about civil unrest, because the gravy train is going to come to an end for many of the government-funded zombies.


----------



## 7costanza

Never been wrong !!

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2012/08/2...lysis-predicts-that-romney-will-win-election/
*Bret Baier* reports that an academic analysis that has correctly picked the winner of every presidential election since 1980 is forecasting a victory for Mitt Romney. The University of Colorado's model factors in state-by-state economic conditions, such as unemployment rate and capital income. It predicts Governor Romney will win 52.9 percent of the popular vote and about 320 electoral votes. The study has President Obama losing almost all of the so-called swing states, and predicts that he will finish with only 218 electoral college votes and 47 percent of the popular vote


----------



## KozmoKramer

7costanza said:


> Never been wrong !!
> *Bret Baier* reports that an academic analysis that has correctly picked the winner of every presidential election since 1980 is forecasting a victory for Mitt Romney....


Unless they find a way to steal it, which is something I fear, greatly.
I put nothing past them.


----------



## Johnny Law

After reading 7's post, I'm like.... SCHWING!


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> The way I understood the comment when I saw the video clip on the news this morning, was that he wasn't going to concern himself with trying to get the votes of people he knows will not vote for him no matter what happens. It just so happens that those people are the people that believe that the rest of us should support their lazy asses thanks to government programs that have made taking handouts a lifestyle.


He provided facts and the libs cannot deny those numbers so they're contorting the message behind his words like an insecure woman would complain about the way a prettier woman said "Hello" to her.

It's just sad at this point but i'm glad that Romney's team countered with a video of Obama stating that he supports the redistribution of wealth. The libtard media state that they "have not confirmed the authenticity of the video." In response, a talk radio host stated that he wished they had given the same consideration to the Zimmerman video.

Ultimately, nothing the libs say surprises me but this speaks volumes and really pisses me off:










Send that ^ juvenile hippie "art" to your brotherhood so they can rip and burn it instead of my flag.


----------



## Hush

I would love to be interviewed by the media at the polls. I would tell them I hope Romney wins, because then "we's wonts have to worry about payin our bills, or puttin gas on our cars, because we gettin our Romney money". Love to see how well that would go over.
I hope there is rioting and civil unrest, I welcome change no matter how turbulent it will be. At least I can guarantee MY neighborhood will be untouched.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> I would love to be interviewed by the media at the polls. I would tell them I hope Romney wins, because then "we's wonts have to worry about payin our bills, or puttin gas on our cars, because we gettin our Romney money". Love to see how well that would go over.
> I hope there is rioting and civil unrest, I welcome change no matter how turbulent it will be. At least I can guarantee MY neighborhood will be untouched.


I have a feeling my neighborhood would also be overly dependent on the "guy that has the guns at the bottom of the street."


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I have a feeling my neighborhood would also be overly dependent on the "guy that has the guns at the bottom of the street."


Bring the family to my compound. You can bring mama and kid too I guess....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> Bring the family to my compound. You can bring mama and kid too I guess....


Oh I see. I can take shelter at your location, PROVIDED I bring my .308? That how this works?


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Oh I see. I can take shelter at your location, PROVIDED I bring my .308? That how this works?


Yes. It can hang with my .308 soon.


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Yes. It can hang with my .308 soon.


 .308 holes make invisible souls


----------



## Guest

I've been interviewed a few times when leaving my polling places. I always give them 100% incorrect information.....if I voted for Candidate A, I told them I voted for Candidate B. I'm a white heterosexual male, but I'll tell them I'm a black lesbian female if that offer exists.

Why? Because it makes me laugh, and also shows that polling results are ridiculous, as well as unpredictable.


----------



## SinePari

"Stay on message...don't let that Army knuckle-dragger get to you...stay on message...why does he keep bringing up my $300K salary...stay on message...what's my heritage got to do with this...stay on message...I teach at Harvard...stay on message...the DNC chair didn't tell me I'd have to think on my feet...stay on message...they told me I'd get every Dem vote without breaking a sweat...stay on message...Clinton endorsed me...stay on message...this sucks..."

-Inside Liz Warren's head last night

#cringetelevision


----------



## kwflatbed

Michele McPhee
What an evil rich guy. The Romneys donated $4 MILLION PLUS to charity - 30% of their income.

But Obama won't get Auntie Zeutuni out of the Boston projects or put a roof on his brother's George's hut in Kenya.

John Kerry hid his $7 million yacht in another Rhode Island to avoid excise taxes in Massachusetts - a luxury item that he had built in New Zealand rather than in Gloucester.

The Kennedys are having Bobby Kennedy's public documents that he generated in the Attorney General's Office - taxpayer funded documents - appraised so they can take a tax write off. A tax write off on American history.

But Romney is the chooch?


----------



## Mr Scribbles

SinePari said:


> "Stay on message...don't let that Army knuckle-dragger get to you...stay on message...why does he keep bringing up my $300K salary...stay on message...what's my heritage got to do with this...stay on message...I teach at Harvard...stay on message...the DNC chair didn't tell me I'd have to think on my feet...stay on message...they told me I'd get every Dem vote without breaking a sweat...stay on message...Clinton endorsed me...stay on message...this sucks..."
> 
> -Inside Liz Warren's head last night
> 
> I may be biased toward Brown, but I almost puked when the reporter claimed it was a draw...Granted, there was no knock out blow, but Brown had her on the ropes all night long. Plus she's like the mean old aunt who always made you eat your veggies and go to bed early with no TV, a mean old bitch, and that voice, no wonder her hubby tried to drink a beer with the cap still on
> Message to Scott: If she keeps calling you _Mr Brown_, don't refer to her as_ Professor_ _Warren_, it makes her look smarter than she is.


----------



## Hush

He should have been addressed properly as Senator Brown.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> "Stay on message...don't let that Army knuckle-dragger get to you...stay on message...why does he keep bringing up my $300K salary...stay on message...what's my heritage got to do with this...stay on message...I teach at Harvard...stay on message...the DNC chair didn't tell me I'd have to think on my feet...stay on message...they told me I'd get every Dem vote without breaking a sweat...stay on message...Clinton endorsed me...stay on message...this sucks..."
> 
> -Inside Liz Warren's head last night
> 
> #cringetelevision


I almost felt bad for the fake Indian.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Scott on Liz: 'she can't hide'*

U.S. Sen. Scott Brown said Elizabeth Warren's refusal to answer questions about her lucrative work defending an insurance giant against asbestos victims will not stand - and vows to hammer her about it in their next debate.
The non-response from Warren, who touts herself as a consumer champion, in a Thursday debate has dominated the buzz after the clash.
But Brown said he will go back at her when they meet Oct. 1 for a televised debate sponsored by the University of Massachusetts Lowell and the Boston Herald.
"I'm looking forward to our debate and cutting through the sound bites and the commercials to have her explain who she is and what she is," Brown said in an interview.
"She can't hide behind commercials any more. She's got to answer the questions."
"What I find really disturbing is she's getting paid quite a bit more than the victims," Brown said, pointing to records that show Warren earned $212,000 defending Travelers Insurance, nearly 40 times the average payout to victims.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...work_for_corporate_giant/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## pahapoika

Jeepy said:


> Have faith, you guys. I read an encouraging article, courtesy of Michael Savage's website:
> 
> *Flashback: Gallup Had Carter Up 4 Points Over Ronald Reagan in September 1980 *
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-points-over-ronald-reagan-in-september-1980/


it does look hopeful, but this country has changed dramatically since 1980
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/316333/double-minded-republicans-andrew-c-mccarthy


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> "Stay on message...don't let that Army knuckle-dragger get to you...stay on message...why does he keep bringing up my $300K salary...stay on message...what's my heritage got to do with this...stay on message...I teach at Harvard...stay on message...the DNC chair didn't tell me I'd have to think on my feet...stay on message...they told me I'd get every Dem vote without breaking a sweat...stay on message...Clinton endorsed me...stay on message...this sucks..."
> 
> -Inside Liz Warren's head last night
> 
> #cringetelevision


Also inside her head:

"I wonder if I'll have time to stop off at the cheese store on the way home from this Hell-hole."

"Cripes, how I hate being here at the WBZ headquarters, 'cause I've been dogging Dan Rea for the entire campaign after seeing how he tricked MarSHa Coakley into fucking up over the Yankees and Red Sox."

CRICKETS. . . .

"I wish Obama were on this stage instead of me right now . . . . Then Senator Brown wouldn't be grilling *me* to justify the fraudulent, lie-filled background that I fabricated to take advantage of affirmative action policies and advance my career but would, instead, be grilling Obama over the fraudulent, lie-filled background that he fabricated to take advantage of affirmative action policies and advance his career."

"Oh, shit, I forgot to check with my real estate broker to see if we can get those fucking squatters out of the latest foreclosed home that I intend to flip."

"I wonder if all this bullshit coming out of my mouth tonight makes me look fat?"


----------



## kwflatbed

*Campaigns Differ on Debate Goals *



_AP_
Romney's campaign hopes debate will offer chance for GOP candidate to make mark on race, as Obama's team sees it as chance to spread core message, rather than focus on besting rival.


*Campaign Trail Turns to Battleground States in Final Weeks*
*Obama Accuses Congress of Ducking Duties to Campaign Amid Criticism of Doing the Same*
*Campaign Says Romney's Average Effective Tax Rate Was 20 Percent Over 2 Decades*
*COMPLETE ELECTION COVERAGE *


----------



## Guest

I am so happy that Scott Brown's campaign has rolled up its sleeves and decided to tell it like it is: Warren is a piece of garbage who's not worthy to be the Dog Catcher, let alone a law professor or U.S. Senator. She is a disgrace to all women, all law school graduates, and all _**** sapiens_.

I absolutely detest her. Just when I thought we'd never see a bitch as annoying as MarSHa Coakley, this broad shows up.

WIN, SCOTT BROWN, WIN!!!


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

*Conservative leaders claim unprecedented media bias this election cycle*​​Published September 26, 2012​FoxNews.com​Two-dozen conservative activists and media personalities on Tuesday urged members of their respective groups to switch off the "biased news media," claiming in an open letter that establishment media are "out of control with a deliberate and unmistakable leftist agenda." ​Though these groups frequently complain about a left-leaning media bias, *they claimed in the letter*







 that the political slant this cycle is unprecedented. ​"In the quarter century since the Media Research Center was established to document liberal media bias, there has never been a more brazen and complete attempt by the liberal so-called 'news' media to decide the outcome of an election," wrote Brent Bozell, president of the Media Research Center, and other conservative leaders. ​They ticked off a litany of grievances against the news media, saying they've been "shamefully smearing" Mitt Romney over the course of the election. ​Among their charges were that the media have painted conservative ideas as "extreme;" downplayed the "horrendous economic conditions" in the country; focused more on shortcomings in Romney's business background than in Obama's record as president; been "pouncing" on missteps by conservatives while "suppressing" gaffes by Vice President Biden; and been "deliberately covering up embarrassing government failures and scandals, including the Solyndra debacle, Fast & Furious, and national security leaks." ​According to NewsBusters, part of MRC, the letter was directed at the heads of ABC News, NBC News, CBS News and CNN. ​​​Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/09/26/conservative-leaders-claim-unprecedented-media-bias-this-election-cycle/#ixzz27aNYc2s5​


----------



## topcop14

I can't believe how bad it has gotten. I fear that it may be working. I hope I am wrong but Obama and the media have done a good job of painting Romney's very successful business career as something evil instead of what it is. Something positive that should be looked up too. When did being rich become somthing bad?


----------



## 7costanza

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...x-rate-really-lower-than-yours/#ixzz27ZSphHft

*Romney pays tax rate 'higher than what 97% of Americans pay'...*


----------



## 7costanza

This video, hidden for years as well as many others truly show the MSMs agenda, if only they held Obama to the same standard as an R, or ANY standard for that matter.

*Obama to ACORN In 2007: 'You've Got A Friend In Me'*

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...n-2007-You-Know-That-Youve-Got-A-Friend-In-Me
Washington Examiner: In a previously unreleased video footage recently obtained by the Washington Examiner, candidate Barack Obama is featured in a 2007 interview with ACORN, while he was seeking the organization's endorsement during his campaign for president.

During the interview, Obama reminded the group that he believed in ACORN's mission and been a loyal partner with the organization his entire career.

"I came out of an organizing grassroots background, that's what I did three and a half years before I went to law school. That's the reason I moved to Chicago, is to organize." Obama stated. "This is something that I know personally."

Obama continued to talk about the values of ACORN, reminding them that he was "trained" in the values of grassroots organizing while he was a community organizer.

"[T]hat's been my bias throughout my career, that's what I've always stood for and that's what I've always believed in," he said.


----------



## kwflatbed

*GRASSFIRE NEWS ALERTS - LIBERTYNEWS.COM*​
Fellow Patriots,
If you've been watching the polls lately you probably notice a narrative creeping in that Mitt Romney is losing grip and Obama is likely to win come November. In fact, a poll out within the last 24 hours shows Romney getting crushed in Ohio by 10%! If that number is correct then Romney might as well pack up and go home, right?

Only problem is... that number is not correct. Not at all. Yes, a good portion of polls we're seeing over the past week or two are badly skewed to favor Obama. Of course, polls have often been skewed during previous elections. Now, however, we're seeing polls skewed to epic levels.

LibertyIntel.com published a podcast today that you'll want to listen to on this issue. The podcast dives into the data and fully explains what's really going on.

*Click here to listen to the podcast*. You'll need a password to access the page.
http://libertyintel.com/2012/09/26/...teve-elliott-and-eric-odom-september-26-2012/

PASSWORD: pollgate

These skewed polls are driving media narratives across the country and I believe it's an act of voter suppression. In this story, for example, we see liberal echo chamber news hub Talking Points Memo use a corrupt poll to suggest Romney is toast in his chances of winning the election.

It's important that we counter these false narratives with truth. Do not let the media get away with open dishonesty in an effort to help Obama win.


----------



## kwflatbed

Published on Sep 26, 2012 by RealFreedom1776
Protester outside of Romney rally explains how Obama gives all minorities free phones and that is why they should vote for him. Cleveland Ohio, September 26, 2012


----------



## Meat Eater

Work fare not well fare, if everyone had to work for their check they would never vote for Obama!


----------



## grn3charlie

What an ignorant pig she is. Sadly she is not alone


----------



## LGriffin

On the bright side:

*10 reasons Mitt will win*

Call me Pollyannaish, but I believe Mitt Romney will defeat Barack Obama in November. Let me give you some of my reasons:

1) Romney's campaign message is essentially positive; Obama's is overwhelmingly negative. People always prefer promises of something better, but Americans are especially hungry now because times are very tough. Romney is offering concrete and realistic plans to help America grow again and create millions of new jobs. Romney's message and agenda appeal to all Americans, not just certain groups, and tell them they are not imprisoned in their current economic "station" as Obama would have them believe. Though Obama's promises of "hope and change" in 2008 were vague, at least he presented them as something positive. Today he tells us we must accept an America in decline both internationally and domestically. He insists that 8 percent unemployment is the new normal and that we must adjust to the malaise because it is going to take a long time to make a dent in it.

2) Obama is appealing to people's baser instincts of envy, greed and fear and has deliberately fanned the flames of racial tension for political gain. This would have been bad enough if he'd not presented himself as a post-partisan, post-racial phenomenon.

3) Obama had the wind at his back in 2008 after happening on to a perfect financial storm he claimed he had nothing to do with creating. Today our financial outlook is actually much worse; we are much closer to a Greek-style collapse, and Obama has done nothing and proposed no ideas to avert it. It strains credulity to think Americans are gullible enough to swallow his shameless scapegoating of Republicans for problems he exacerbated and is unwilling or too incompetent to address.

4) Indeed, Obama's record has been horrendous in every category - economic, debt, national security, military strength, energy dependence, social cohesiveness, religious liberty, race relations, health care and business. America is significantly worse off than it was when Obama took office. It will be extremely difficult for Obama to overcome the reality of his terrible record with his fictional whitewashing of that record.

5) Similarly, it is hard to believe that the liberal media's gross distortion of events will trump the events themselves. For example, Republicans did not have a terrible convention, and Democrats did not have a wonderful one. Republicans presented a positive message; both Paul Ryan's and Romney's messages were strong and inspiring, and Clint Eastwood's speech mostly resonated. Most Democratic speakers were angry and sniping, and Obama's speech was mostly flat, empty and uninspiring. Bill Clinton's wonkish fantasy speech was the best they could do, but Clinton is not the candidate. It's also unlikely the media succeeded in fooling people into believing that Obama's terrible jobs numbers and foreign policy week from hell were positive or that Romney's relatively innocuous 47-percent video and his proper criticism of Obama's Middle East apologies were terrible negatives.

6) The avalanche of negativity spewing from the liberal media can be discouraging to conservatives, but the liberal media have steadily lost clout over the past 20 years, and the alternative conservative media have never been more robust. Not only are the liberal media less powerful but also conservative talk-show hosts, bloggers, tweeters, columnists and Fox News react with lightning speed to counter every single lie they promulgate.

7) The polls can be discouraging, too, but we've seen this in previous elections. Some pollsters showing Obama significantly ahead have a dubious history of distortion and have used their polls to manipulate instead of report public opinion. Most polls showing Obama ahead are either oversampling Democrats (using 2008 as a model instead of more recent elections) or understating Romney's lead among independents. The Weekly Standard reports that through 2004, every incumbent whose Gallup approval rating was less than 50 percent at this point - as is Obama's - lost. In Ohio, thousands more Republicans have ordered absentee ballots than Democrats. Also, I'm skeptical that all poll respondents are being completely candid in their positive responses about Obama for fear of being accused of racism or of being out of step with the manufactured media narrative that Obama is a likable person.

8) Obama is having some difficulty with his base, which is why his campaign is increasingly desperate and shrill. Some blacks are so angry over his liberal social views they may stay home. Some Jews are awakening to Obama's mistreatment of Israel. If Obama were so confident, he wouldn't be so flagrantly neglecting his official duties to feverishly campaign.

9) Conservatives have never been more motivated. Americans reject Obama's radical liberalism. Scott Brown won Ted Kennedy's Senate seat; Democrats took a "shellacking" in the 2010 congressional races; Wisconsin Gov. Scott Walker won; a strong majority of Americans still hate Obama's proudest achievement, Obamacare; the tea party is more energized than ever; and grass-roots Americans voted with their bellies for Chick-fil-A.

10) Americans haven't given up on America yet. They recoil at Obama's socialist rantings, redistributionism, class warfare, race baiting, apologies for America, attacks on business and domestic energy producers, and bizarre and offensive statements that "the private sector is fine" and that the death of our ambassador was "a bump in the road."
http://www.wnd.com/2012/09/10-reasons-mitt-will-win/


----------



## Guest

Romney by 5%.


----------



## 7costanza

America's Last Stand?

By Frank Salvato

http://www.libertyextra.com/commentary/2012/09/americas-land-stand/

Read and comment on this article at LibertyExtra.com

While many concerns face those on the Right side of the aisle who are politically aware - concerns like the misapplication of voter demographics in the polling used to score the presidential race, the exploding deficit, the enflamed tensions in the Middle East, and/or the honesty deficit displayed by the Obama Administration, among many other issues - I am taking a view from 30,000 feet. I am concerned about the only issue that is directly related to this election; that is unique to this election: whether or not our Republic survives.

To be certain, each of the aforementioned issues, given a worst case scenario, are of themselves something that could severely damage our Republic.

As the world watches the likes of Greece, Spain, Portugal, France and other nations grappling with un-repayable debt, courtesy of failed socially engineered (read: Socialist) entitlement programs, coupled with irresponsible spending by the elected class for purely politically opportune purposes, many seem to ignore that the groundwork for the exact same economic disaster has been set around the world, including right here in the United States of America. And as the politically opportune and the Progressives in Congress wail on about a "balanced approach" to correcting the grotesquely out-of-control spending our electeds have become addicted to - an approach which, by-the-by, would continue to facilitate the tax-and-spend mentality that got us into this economic position in the first place, our debt-to-GDP ratio approaches the point of no return; approaches a mathematical reality that makes it impossible to recover.

The manipulation of information provided to the American public - both in skewed polling and opinion-charged news reporting - by an agendized and ideologically affected mainstream media, protected by the very US Constitution it seeks to diminish, is, at its core, the kind of subversion that can (and has) indoctrinate a country to act against its best interests. It can (and has) lead to an electorate divided between "the producers" and the dependent; the dependent armed with an entitlement mentality that sees nothing wrong with the Marxist concept of redistribution of wealth.

Enflamed tensions in the Middle East threaten the security of not only the nations in that region, but the security and safety of every nation and every person on the face of the planet. Fueled by a violent, totalitarian and oppressive theo-political ideology in the form of fundamentalist Islamism, the Middle East may very well be center-stage for the genesis of a global conflict that transcends delineated borders on a map. It may be ground zero for a conflict of ideologies that sees no nation states as sponsors of the conflict; a war where the foot soldiers are mindless, violent and intellectually subjugated pawns used by theo-political oligarchs to affect the transformation of the many free - and not so free - nations of the world into a global Islamic Caliphate. In all honesty, the fuse has already been lit on a conflict that could make the combined World Wars seem like cross-border skirmishes.

And today, as our country faces these and other very serious issues - a cultural divide that makes the slavery era seem cordial, an immigration imbalance that threatens to dilute the citizenry into foreign influenced subjugation, poverty, illiteracy, crime, etc. - we have a President who, when asked about the dishonesty of many of the claims made in his re-election ads says, "Well, that's politics." Today, as some in the new media and, to a much lesser extent, the Conservative mainstream media, start to - delinquently - examine just who Barack Obama, the man, is (you must see the film 2016: Obama's America before you can say you understand what makes this man tick), it is becoming quite evident that the man and all who surround him have both a problem with telling the truth and a penchant for manipulating the truth to achieve political gain. This is the man that our American electorate voted into office in 2008 based on his oratory skills; voted into office on the hollow rhetoric of "hope and change"; and who almost half the country still supports, failed policies, forced entitlements, and all.

I worry about the outcome of this election and the survival of the Republic because, as much as I understand that the Capitalist and business success who is Mitt Romney is infinitely more qualified to lead the nation out of today's dangerous realm; more qualified than the community organizer and Progressive ideologue who is Barack Obama, I also understand that Mr. Romney is an inferior political campaigner to Mr. Obama. Mr. Romney is less eloquent, less able to weave a time-wasting bloviation, less gifted with disingenuous verbal sleight-of-hand and less inclined to ruthlessly attack his opponent than is Mr. Obama and his team, even if Mr. Romney is the better choice and, in my humble opinion, the better person.

So, I worry about the outcome of this election and the survival of the Republic, not because there isn't a better candidate than our current president is in the race, but because, while Mr. Romney may know how to right the financial ship that is the "USS Liberty", and while he may understand that peace through strength is what promotes global order, cooperation and peace itself, he does not know how to defeat of ruthless, win-at-all-cost, slash-and-burn Chicago Progressive politician. Additionally, he has no one - no one - on his campaign staff that can go toe-to-toe with the political reprobate that is David Axelrod.

So, I worry about the outcome of this election and the survival of our Republic.

Of course, there is a wild card in all of this; a potent wild card that no cheap Chicago political game can beat: engagement by the American people.

Regardless of what the Romney campaign does or doesn't do where achieving victory is concerned, if the American people engage their fellow citizens, if we decide to disseminate the facts, argue the positions, ask the questions - and demand specific answers, from our fellow citizens, we can wake those among us who have been coasting along for the last four believing that the man in the Oval Office, who is literally transforming our nation from a Constitutional Republic to a nation of Democratic Socialism, the man who uses the Marxist political slogan "Forward" in his attempt to affect a second term, is the man best suited to rescue our Republic from oblivion.

At this point, we could wring our hands and exclaim in wonderment about why Mr. Romney's campaign seems to be non-existent, or - or - we can take on the campaign to save our Republic ourselves. As Paul Ryan said in his vice presidential nomination acceptance speech, "We can do this!" All it takes is the gathering of facts, a wee bit of patience with those who are blinded by the false backlighting of "The One," and a dedication to the preservation of our Republic, "with liberty and justice, for all."


----------



## kwflatbed

*DNC Predicts Romney Will Win First Debate in Denver*


DNC spokesman says he believes Romney will win Denver debate, claiming he is trying to be 'realistic'
*Romney Urged to Go for 'Knockout' Against Obama in Debates*

*Repiblican Senators to Hold Akin Fundraiser*
*Possible GOP Hopefuls Visit Iowa*
*TRACK THE CANDIDATES*
*COMPLETE ELECTION COVERAGE *
*BIAS ALERT: MSNBC Caught in Big Video Gaffe*


MSNBC host Scarborough caught in TV video scandal by apparently misrepresenting chant at Romney rally
*BIAS ALERT: **Mainstream Media is Threat to Country*


----------



## Guest

I really, really hope that Romney finally takes the gloves off for the debates.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> I really, really hope that Romney finally takes the gloves off for the debates.


He doesn't have a choice on this one. He has to hammer Obama on the economy and get out of the hole his campaign has dug him.

He also has to get away from that 47% video as fast as possible.


----------



## 7costanza

No stellar debate= No win for R/R


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> No stellar debate= No win for R/R


If Romney takes the gloves off, he'll kick Obama's ass. Obama has very limited debate experience away from the teleprompter, against an opponent (McCain) who was infuriatingly timid. If Romney throws haymakers in the debates. he'll score a knockout.


----------



## Meat Eater

Why run away from the 47% video, run with it. It's not going away. Make up ads saying hes going to get rid of the fraud and abuse so he can save the programs.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Meat Eater said:


> Why run away from the 47% video, run with it. It's not going away. Make up ads saying hes going to get rid of the fraud and abuse so he can save the programs.


Because it's too easy to paint Romney as a 19th century Robber Baron.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> Because it's too easy to paint Romney as a 19th century Robber Baron.


Yeah, he hates poor people so much, he donated $4 million to charity last year.


----------



## 7costanza

Its actually not as easy as you think. It takes alot of editing ( CBS taking out Obamas comment about his false attack ads etc etc ) flat out lies( Romney killed a woman, hes a felon etc etc ) running postive stories in a 13 to 1 ratio for their lapdog, like I said not that easy. All in all I would rather be a 19th century robber baron than a 21st century robber, but thats just me im not a socialist.


----------



## Guest

It's time, you guys. It's time we pull up our chairs or just sit on the floor and listen to a little pep talk, okay? I am very optimistic that the biased liars in the liberal media have been miseading us every step of the way, so grab a Diet IBC Root Beer or a Monster Lo-Carb beverage, gather all of your lap dogs and kitty cats so that they can hear the good news, too, and wheel your elders into the room so that they won't spend their twilight days in misery: This guy has some good news.

Wayne Allyn Root is a well-known Las Vegas oddsmaker with one of the most accurate ever records of predicting political races.

He says, "forget the polls. Most pollsters are biased and have no common sense." This Vegas odds-maker says "It's Reagan-Carter all over again." The economy's so bad and it's all going wrong for the Marxist in Chief.

So hang on you guys. I am going to remain hopeful clear up through November 6th. I'm saying my prayers, too, and I will post things like this as I see them.

hX6C5RcoMIo[/media]]





*P.S. I am a technotard (politically incorrect, yes) and I realized that I posted the video twice. But rather than try to correct the code, I'll leave both videos in here.  IT'S SO HOPEFUL WE SHOULD WATCH IT TWICE!!! *Enjoy, kids.


----------



## LGriffin

Warren busted knee deep in BS again:



> Warren stumbled when the moderator asked her to name Republicans in the Senate she could team up with on big issues.
> Warren mentioned Indiana Sen. Richard Lugar, who was defeated in a primary this year, ending his career in the Senate.
> Brown pounced on the apparent mistake.
> "She couldn't name one person across the aisle she would work with," Brown responded. "I have a history of doing that."


http://www.masslive.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/10/sen_scott_brown_and_elizabeth_15.html


----------



## LGriffin

This is a personal favorite:


----------



## Guest

I liked Brown's "Shes a great professor, and I want to keep her there" line. I nearly shat my self when I heard that line.


----------



## GARDA

7costanza said:


> All in all I would rather be a 19th century robber baron than a 21st century robber, but thats just me im not a socialist.


Former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher famously said in a radio interview that the problem with socialism is that you eventually run out of other people's money to spend:










Or rob a country, weaken it from within, and increase our indebtedness to the world. 

If this country is stupid enough to give Obamanomics another four years, then this man will have been given enough time, leverage and other people's money to overwhelm our ability to pay for it...


----------



## LGriffin

How convenient

*Judge halts Pa.'s tough new voter ID requirement*

HARRISBURG, Pa. - A judge on Tuesday blocked Pennsylvania's divisive voter identification requirement from going into effect on Election Day, delivering a hard-fought victory to Democrats who said it was a ploy to defeat President Barack Obama and other opponents who said it would prevent the elderly and minorities from voting.
The decision by Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson on the law requiring each voter to show a valid photo ID could be appealed to the state Supreme Court.
However, Simpson based his decision on guidelines given to him days ago by the high court justices, and it could easily be the final word on the law just five weeks before the Nov. 6 election.
Simpson ordered the state not to enforce the photo ID requirement in this year's presidential election but will allow it to go into full effect next year.
http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20121002/US.Voter.ID.Pennsylvania/?cid=hero_media


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> How convenient
> 
> *Judge halts Pa.'s tough new voter ID requirement*
> 
> HARRISBURG, Pa. - A judge on Tuesday blocked Pennsylvania's divisive voter identification requirement from going into effect on Election Day, delivering a hard-fought victory to Democrats who said it was a ploy to defeat President Barack Obama and other opponents who said it would prevent the elderly and minorities from voting.


What a bunch of bullshit! Um, if my dogs have to wear dog identification tags just for the privilege of taking a dump outside, then why is there such an uproar over alleged citizens having to show ID to engage in one of the most precious freedoms protected by our Constitution? Just sayin'.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Good thing it goes into effect next year, so it will impact next year's "make it or break it" election... 


Oh wait. 

Fuckin' assclowns.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Good thing it goes into effect next year, so it will impact next year's "make it or break it" election...\Oh wait.Fuckin' assclowns.


Won't matter a bit. Cause if the Comrade Motherfucker In Chief is re-elected he'll just repeal the thing on his own anyway, either before or after he institutes Sharia Law.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Jeepy said:


> What a bunch of bullshit! Um, if my dogs have to wear dog identification tags just for the privilege of taking a dump outside, then why is there such an uproar over alleged citizens having to show ID to engage in one of the most precious freedoms protected by our Constitution? Just sayin'.


Because not everyone can get an ID...or something. Stop asking questions!


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> Because not everyone can get an ID...or something. Stop asking questions!


Almost all of the chronic drunk bums I deal with have managed to get at least a state ID card, and they don't know/care the difference between a ballot box and a hat box.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Almost all of the chronic drunk bums I deal with have managed to get at least a state ID card, and they don't know/care the difference between a ballot box and a hat box.


At this point I give people more leniency if they actually have a walker's ID or license on their person.

In my experience those who walk around without an ID on them usually fall under one of three groups: Shitbags who are wanted, shitbags who are about to commit a crime and illegals.


----------



## 7costanza

Robber Baron or racist,anti Israel,anti American ...which would you vote? for. Funny how "easy" its been for the media to deceive the Citizens by hiding stuff like this.

Obama begins his address with "a special shout out" to Jeremiah Wright, the Chicago pastor who nearly derailed Obama's campaign months later when his sermons attacking Israel and America and accusing the U.S. government of "inventing the HIV virus as a means of genocide against people of color" became public.

video obtained exclusively by The Daily Caller, then-presidential candidate Barack Obama tells an audience of black ministers, including the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, that the U.S. government shortchanged Hurricane Katrina victims because of racism.

"The people down in New Orleans they don't care about as much!" Obama shouts in the video, which was shot in June of 2007 at Hampton University in Virginia. By contrast, survivors of Sept. 11 and Hurricane Andrew received generous amounts of aid, Obama explains. The reason? Unlike residents of majority-black New Orleans, the federal government considers those victims "part of the American family."

The racially charged and at times angry speech undermines Obama's carefully-crafted image as a leader eager to build bridges between ethnic groups. For nearly 40 minutes, using an accent he almost never adopts in public, Obama describes a racist, zero-sum society, in which the white majority profits by exploiting black America. The mostly black audience shouts in agreement. The effect is closer to an Al Sharpton rally than a conventional campaign
http://dailycaller.com/2012/10/02/obama-speech-jeremiah-wright-new-orleans/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Doctor on ObamaCare: 'So, Let Me Get This Straight...'*


Dr. Barbara Bellar, a former nun and Army major running for Illinois state Senate, blasts health law in viral video

*Anti-ObamaCare Film Premiering in Florida Ahead of Election*
*Average American's Slice Of Debt Pie Gets Bigger*
*OPINION: Why ObamaCare Has Doctors Depressed, Discouraged*

*Video Shows Obama Suggesting 
Racism Slowed Aid to New Orleans*



_Daily Caller/Fox News_
Obama is seen in a June 2007 video telling a mostly black audience of ministers that the country's leaders 'don't care about' Katrina-ravaged New Orleans, suggesting it was a case of institutional racism.
 
 
*Biden: Middle Class 'Buried' Since '08*
*Obama Camp Accuses Romney of Flip-Flop*
*BIAS ALERT: * *CNN Puts Its Spin on Mitt's Good News *
*OPINION: MSNBC's Bashir Goes 'Mental' in Attack on Romney*
*Rubio Says Debate Will 'Crystalize' Choice*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER* | *ELECTION COVERAGE *


----------



## 7costanza

You gotta love these democrat fuckin assholes that speak one way to a white audience and another way to a black audience. Imagine if a Republican did that ? So if Rev Wright was so damming to Obamas 09 election that he cut ties with the guy after calling him a "great leader" NOW seen four years later then Obama should bow out of the race for saying the same dam shit Wright did. But nooo the msm and dumb fucks will do exactly what they have for four years and bury their heads up their asses. Glenn Beck should feel very vindicated as of late.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## 7costanza

This is a great article to repost to FB or any other sites you may belong to, long article but real good.

*Chicago's Susan Crown, Influential Obama '08 Supporter, Campaigns for Romney '12*

*Businesswoman and philanthropist Susan Crown, a former Obama supporter and a member of one of Chicago's most influential families, told an audience of over 300 women and men, "In the midst of the Obama administration, I became profoundly disappointed, disillusioned and actually a little angry."*

Democrats, Republicans and self-described independents recently came together to hear how one of President Obama's own prominent supporters is now using her considerable talent and energy to get Gov. Mitt Romney elected the next President of the United States. They gathered at a modest complimentary luncheon in the ballroom of a hotel in Naperville, Illinois sponsored by the DuPage Business Council. The event was a "Women in Leadership" forum, where Crown gave a brief introduction, then took questions from the audience. Outside the ballroom, four self-employed women from a neighboring suburb sold red-white-blue elephant earrings, US flag pins, GOP/elephant jewelry, and t-shirts with glittery "Romney" lettering.

"I am pro-choice, pro-gay marriage, and don't think the government belongs in a lot of those issues," Crown said.

So how could a woman with this sort of background on "social issues", who gave money to Obama's 2008 campaign, and who worked with him on the Annenberg Challenge board support Gov. Romney, who is pro-life and pro-traditional marriage? 
Crown spent nearly one hour answering questions from the audience to fully explain her conversion.

Her reasons and responses were wide-ranging, thoughtful, brutally honest and humorous.

*OBAMA'S TREATMENT OF ISRAEL "MADE ME MAD; I'M SO EMBARRASSED BY OUR CURRENT PRESIDENT"*

Top on Crown's list is the way President Obama has been treating Israel

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...N-PROFOUNDLY-DISAPPOINTED-DISILLUSIONED-ANGRY


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow... Mitt delivered the elbow drop off the top rope tonight to the jackass in chief. I switched over to lib-central (msnbc) and watched as Maddow vapor-locked post debate. She was in a frenzy because women's rights, the 47% comment, and Bain capital weren't mentioned... As if those would be the game changers.


----------



## Marks72

Excellent showing for Romney. He got it done tonight. Kinda like a "bitch-slap" for the fool in chief. Hardee har ha bitch.......


----------



## Guest

The Motherfucker in Chief's gonna have to pray hard that his Obamacare covers "ASS KICKIN'S," and he'd better get in line before Romney repeals it. Oh second thought, the Commie In Chief probably already has a waiver for Obamacare, so nevermind.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Big W for Romney, even the libs on cnn gave it to him.


----------



## Guest

That was a savage verbal beating, delivered with a smile.


----------



## Harley387

I think that Mr. Romney has clearly violated MGL Ch. 265 Sec. 13F during the debate.


----------



## Johnny Law

I watched it and had a few laughs as well. I'm cautiously optimistic, but this is one of three and both sides downplayed their ability to win by talking up the other side. At least there weren't any personal "zingers" in there. That just makes people shut down to the real purpose of the debates.


----------



## LGriffin

Harley387 said:


> I think that Mr. Romney has clearly violated MGL Ch. 265 Sec. 13F during the debate.


Post of the year!


----------



## Peter T Davis

I watched the debate last night. Romney sure looked a lot better than he did in any of the primary debates. No doubt there. What I do doubt, is that it convinced any Obama voters to switch sides. I think Romney's best score was actually against the moderator of the debate, which made me chuckle.


----------



## 7costanza

I must say I was wrong about Romney, he was a better choice than a few others I would have had run like West. or Beck or The Nuge, great job.​​​​Michael Moore to Obama - 'This is what happens when u pick John Kerry as your debate coach' ​​Top 5 Liberal Excuses for Obama Losing the First Presidential Debate to Romney

*Gov. Mitt Romney defeated President Barack Obama soundly in the first presidential debate in Denver, and even Obama's supporters knew it. The media quickly went to work spinning excuses for their candidate, claiming that "the deck was stacked against Obama" from the start, and that Romney had not fought a fair fight. *

Here are the five biggest--and worst--excuses for Obama's defeat:
*5. We won't know for 2-3 days whether Mitt Romney actually won.* The idea here seems to be that the polls will tell us who won, although even CNN's instant polling of those who had watched the debate had it at 67%-25% in Romney's favor. This excuse has a purpose: to buy time for so-called "fact-checkers" to attack Romney's arguments and change the narrative from "Romney won" to "Romney lied." Speaking of which...
*4. Romney lied with a straight face for ninety minutes.* This excuse betrays the fact that so many on the left never leave their own media bubble. They believe what they tell each other about Romney and his policies, rather than listening or learning the truth. A good example was Rachel Maddow's battle with Rudy Giuliani afterwards, in which she insisted Romney lied about a $5 trillion tax cut that he has never, in fact, proposed. Sad.
*3. The free-flowing format was bad and let Romney dominate.* On the contrary, the format allowed Obama to deploy his favorite defense, the filibuster. It just so happened that Romney didn't let him get away with it, insisting on the right to reply to repeated distortions of his position. It is Obama's fault, not the format's, that he didn't know when to stop talking, letting himself lose focus while the words kept coming out.
*2. The moderator, Jim Lehrer, let Romney win.* This is the Obama campaign's official excuse, judging by the post-debate comments of Stephanie "Felon" Cutter, who argued that Lehrer allowed Romney to dominate. Actually, Lehrer was his usual liberal self, and was tougher on Romney than on Obama, interjecting more often with follow-up questions and letting the president use a full four minutes more than his challenger.
*1. Obama didn't show up tonight. *This was the lament of Chris Matthews, who suggested--colorfully--that Obama had not tried hard enough to win the debate. The idea, once again--it is always the same when Obama suffers a setback--is that the president needs to fight harder, to be more aggressive. In fact, Obama was often _too _hostile. What needs to change are the ideas, not the tactics. And it's too late for that.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...osing-the-First-Presidential-Debate-to-Romney

The old Rowdy Roddy Piper quote never gets old.

Last night the GOP contender showed up to kick butt and chew bubblegum, but unfortunately for Barack Obama, Romney was all out of bubblegum.


----------



## LGriffin

I turned to CNN immediately after the debate expecting a spin but they must have been out of Kool-aid because they saw clearly for the first time! They had Republicans present who stated that Obama failed because the media "never asks him tough questions." They even had polls of voters and fact checks of what the Candidates said and both favored Romney. I was amazed.


----------



## 7costanza

They are now blaming his horrific defeat on Barney Frank. Apparently he hid under the podium for "support" and it threw the all powerful O off his game.


----------



## kwflatbed

_AP_
*Debate Re-Energizes Campaign 2012*

Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney re-energizes the 2012 campaign with a feisty debate performance last night that by most accounts - including liberal pundits and supporters - kept President Obama off balance.


*FULL DEBATE COVERAGE: **VIDEOS* | *TRANSCRIPT* | *ELECTIONS *| *FOLLOW @FOXNEWS ON TWITTER *
*Both Sides Give Romney Debate Edge* | *Obama: Trump Not a Small Business* | *Romney: I Like Big Bird, Subsidy Must Go*
*OPINION: Lehrer Biggest Loser in Denver Debate* | *OPINION: Obama Looks Like a Tourist Reading a Map*
*OPINION: A Win for Romney in First Round of Debates* | *OPINION: 5 Key Lessons From the Denver Debate*
*What Went Wrong in Libya? Clinton Says Answer Is Coming*

*AARP 180, Tells Obama: Keep Our Name Out of It*

Nation's leading seniors group - which endorsed ObamaCare - now doesn't want its name in campaign
*Absentee Ballots: Godsend or Troubling Fraud Risk?*

*Thousands of 'Millionaires' Got Jobless Benefits*
*Jobless Claims Rise to 367,000, Consistent With Modest Hiring*

*BIAS ALERT: Liberal Panic Over Obama Performance*

Debate sends talking heads - like MSNBC's Chris Matthews - into a 'where was Obama?' frenzy
*Social Media Weighs in on 2012 Presidential Debate*


----------



## Johnny Law

I love it when the left implodes.


----------



## 7costanza

The winner for the worst excuse for obamas performance has to go to Al ( I invented the interweb) Gore who said this.

Romney did his debate prep in Denver. When you go to 5,000 feet, and you only have a few hours to adjust – I don’t know


The altitude, good lord!


----------



## kwflatbed

*MUST SEE Video Post-The Seven Strangest Liberal Media Reactions To The First Debate*

*The Seven Strangest Liberal Media Reactions To The First Debate*

The liberal media did not react very well to Mitt Romney's victory over their hero last night. Some of them reacted with astonishing horror, others did their best to "spin it" as something less than a total smackdown by the GOP challenger. Everyone had their reactions and their excuses. some though stood out as really strange...these (IMHO) are the top six:

Al Gore, for example blamed Obama's poor performance on Denver's high altitude. Thankfully he didn't mention Obama's chakra.

http://yidwithlid.blogspot.com/2012/10/the-seven-strangest-liberal-media.html


----------



## pahapoika

now if Romney could only make some headway with the ladies.

talked with some blimp earlier in the week. said she couldn't vote for Romney because nobody was going to tell her what to do with her body.

based on her gross tonnage it was easy to see pregnancy would not be an issue now or ever, but still the pro-choice thing seems to get the little beasties going


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> now if Romney could only make some headway with the ladies.
> 
> talked with some blimp earlier in the week. said she couldn't vote for Romney because nobody was going to tell her what to do with her body.
> 
> based on her gross tonnage it was easy to see pregnancy would not be an issue now or ever, but still the pro-choice thing seems to get the little beasties going


This is what I don't get. All these feminazis are so concerned about women's bodies... What about all the money and support Obama wants to hand out to Muslim countries who have almost no rights for women, allow women to be legally beaten and raped, and many of which still practice female genital mutilation? Where's the outcry for women's rights in those countries? Where's the outrage over Obama's support for them???

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Meat Eater

I wouldn't worry to much about the ladies. Did you notice the smile Obama gave Jim Lehrer after scolding him for trying to cut him off. I'm sure the ladies did. He doesn't look as cool anymore.


----------



## LGriffin

I sit to pee and I never thought Obama was cool. I have a strong BS alarm which has alerted since he got on and it's going off hard since _the empty chair_ is saying that the man he debated last night wasn't the "real" Mitt Romney.
This dope will spew anything and the libtards will subserviently lap it up.


----------



## 7costanza

LGriffin said:


> I sit to pee


So you and Comrade Barry have something in common.


----------



## pahapoika

*i sit to pee*

i have to get to more of these "meet and greet" things.

there's more ladies here than i realized


----------



## GARDA

Harley387 said:


> I think that Mr. Romney has clearly violated MGL Ch. 265 Sec. 13F during the debate.


Well done Harley... and coming to a voting booth near you on 11/06/12
is the political malpractice equivalent of MGL c. 89/s 7c; but unfortunately the

Move Over and Slow Down Law for our 44th President won't take effect until 01/20/13.


----------



## 7costanza

*Was Obama rattled by developing donor scandal story?*

President Obama's reelection campaign, rattled by his Wednesday night debate performance, could be in for even worse news. According to knowledgeable sources, a national magazine and a national web site are preparing a blockbuster donor scandal story.
Sources told Secrets that the Obama campaign has been trying to block the story. But a key source said it plans to publish the story Friday or, more likely, Monday.
According to the sources, a taxpayer watchdog group conducted a nine-month investigation into presidential and congressional fundraising and has uncovered thousands of cases of credit card solicitations and donations to Obama and Capitol Hill, allegedly from unsecure accounts, and many from overseas. That might be a violation of federal election laws.
The Obama campaign has received hundreds of millions in small dollar donations, many via credit card donations through their website. On Thursday, the campaign announced a record September donor haul of $150 million.
At the end of the 2008 presidential campaign, the Obama-Biden effort was hit with a similar scandal. At the time, the Washington Post reported that the Obama campaign let donors use "largely untraceable prepaid credit cards that could potentially be used to evade limits on how much an individual is legally allowed to give or to mask a contributor's identity."

http://washingtonexaminer.com/article/2509895/#.UG4npkY_i32


----------



## SinePari

OMG Warren did an op-ed piece in The Herald and she's getting skewered in the comments. Who's voting for her, only Globe readers?

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/co...hurt_working_families/srvc=news&position=also

Sent from my Verizon Droid


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> The winner for the worst excuse for obamas performance has to go to Al ( I invented the interweb) Gore who said this.
> Romney did his debate prep in Denver. When you go to 5,000 feet, and you only have a few hours to adjust - I don't know
> The altitude, good lord!


This can all be explained by "Choom."
Delta says one beer is like three in Denver, so you can imagine that the effects of his pre-debate blunt coupled with the lack of a teleprompter left him wondering who that guy was that was kicking his ass.


----------



## Guest

The new Democratic Party Logo.


----------



## 7costanza

Must be nice to have the Bureau of Labor and Statistics in your pocket and willing to make up numbers for you two days after the biggest beatdown in American Presidential debates.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> OMG Warren did an op-ed piece in The Herald and she's getting skewered in the comments. Who's voting for her, only Globe readers?
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/news/co...hurt_working_families/srvc=news&position=also
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Droid


WOW!

Why would she even consider submitting that to a hostile news source??


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Why would she even consider submitting that to a hostile news source??


Some staffer nerd probably told her that The Herald readership was more "working class" than the Globe. If you noticed her ads always contain allegedly blue collar Bostonians with real thick, old school accents to validate her campaign talking points. Now she's got the real pulse of the people and will probably turn to the Globe for the save.

Sent from my Verizon Droid


----------



## 7costanza

Sweet, the upcoming Ryan vs Joe the Gaffe should be just as good of a pounding.

*Post-Debate Bounce: Romney Tied or Ahead In OH, FL, VA*

*The first post-debate polls are just starting to get released, and in both Ohio, Florida, and Virginia (if you believed the wildly skewed media polls showing insurmountable leads for Obama), Mitt Romney has bounced back in ways the corrupt media said was impossible.*

According to Rasmussen, in Ohio, the race is statistically tied among likely voters, with Obama ahead by only a single point: 50-49%. In a tighter screen meant to gauge enthusiasm and "certainty" of voting, it's Romney who takes the lead, 52-48%.
Rasmussen's numbers are backed up by pollster We Ask America, which shows Romney leading 47-46%.
The deep dive numbers are even more impressive. Ohio voters trust Romney more on the economy by a margin of 49-45%, and he bests Obama on national security, 48-47%.
In better news for Romney in Ohio, one of the great underreported stories is how well the GOP is doing in closing the early voting gap:
In a remarkable reversal of fortune for President Obama in Ohio, the GOP has closed the huge gap in absentee ballot requests used by early voters that favored the Democrats and the president in 2008, setting up what one state analyst said could be a Mitt Romney blowout on Election Day.
While in 2008, 33 percent of the 1,158,301 absentee ballots went to Democrats and just 19 percent to registered Republicans, a 14-point gap, this year 29 percent are being requested by Democrats and 24 percent by Republicans, a five-point gap.
An underreported detail in this underreported story is how much time and money the Romney campaign has put into its ground game. I've read that Team Romney is waaaay ahead of where McCain ever was . Also, the Tea Party, that's nowhere near as dead as the media would like, is moving mountains to get our vote out all across the country and in the swing states. We learned a lot about mobilizing our vote in 2010, and that experience is apparently being put to very good use this year.
The news for Romney in the equally crucial swing state of Virginia is even better. Though statistically tied, Romney is up in this poll, 49-48%. We Ask America gives Romney a three-point lead, 48-45%.
In Florida, We Ask America has Romney up by three, 49-46%.
The best news here is that Romney is showing he can hit 50%. That's a crucial benchmark for a challenger and until now, one that's eluded Romney in most polls.
Actually, the best news is that the momentum is all with Mitt Romney right now. The trend is even more important than the numbers.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/10/05/Romney-Rebounds-OH-VA


----------



## kwflatbed

_AP_
*DEBATE BOUNCE:* Trio of new polls in key battleground states show Republican candidate Mitt Romney closing the gap and even edging past President Obama.
*Jobless Rate Dips Under 8 Percent... But is the Number Real?* | *CAMPAIGN COVERAGE *| *CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*FACT CHECK: Obama Charges Romney Opposed Ending Tax Break - Only He Didn't* | *OPINION: Jobs Outlook Grim*
*POWER PLAY: Don't Be Fooled, Debate Was Big Deal* | *URGENT: **2012 Fiscal Year Deficit Pegged at $1.1 Trillion*
*Questioner at Ryan Rally 'Outraged' That Obama Camp Used Exchange as 'Political Tool' *

*BIAS ALERT: Mitchell's 'Take It Back' Defense *

MSNBC anchor Andrea Mitchell suggests Romney surrogate 'take it back' after calling Obama 'lazy'
*BIAS ALERT: **Gore Says Altitude Made Obama Stumble*

*OPINION: Liberals 'Freak Out' Over Obama's Debate Performance*


----------



## SinePari

_The AVERAGE price of gas was actually the same as it is now. The buck and something price was because we hung on the cliff of another great depression by the time Bush left office. We had 800,000 job lost for 8 straight months. Decreased demand led to supply which led to low prices. That is how BAD it was when we finally kicked the Republicans and their failed policies out of Washington._​
I can't believe these people actually believe what they type.


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> Must be nice to have the Bureau of Labor and Statistics in your pocket and willing to make up numbers for you two days after the biggest beatdown in American Presidential debates.


How dare you insinuate that Labor Secretary Hilda Solis, a Demorat, would skew the numbers in favor of the empty chair that appointed her! For shame...she is "insulted!"



> "I'm insulted when I hear that, because we have a very professional civil service organization where you have top, top economists," Solis said on CNBC.


http://thehill.com/blogs/on-the-mon...ry-insulted-by-claims-job-numbers-were-rigged


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## 7costanza

Is the Secret Service on their way to "investigate" this parasitic slug.

Snoop Dogg Promotes Ten Reasons To Not Vote For Mitt Romney

Snoop dog highlighted a list of top ten reasons to not vote for Mitt Romney as well as why one should vote for President Obama. The politically incorrect list refers to Romney as a "white n****" who looks like he "says n****" all the time..

Snoop Dogg, who recently changed his name to Snoop Lion, revealed the list, which is not his own, via Instagram. He took a photo of a notebook with the handwritten lists in two columns: "Why I'm Not Voting For Romney" and "Why I Am Voting For Obama." [See list here]

The number one reason cited for not voting for Romney is because "He a white n****." Likewise, Obama will receive his vote because "He a black n****."

Romney's debate performance, that most polls say he won, is also a subject of discussion.

"He always interrupts and talks over people like he's netter than them," he wrote (No. 7). "B**** I will beat the s*** out of you."

The list also calls Romney a "ho" (reason No. 4) and makes three different references to his name: "This mutherf***'s name is Mitt" (2,6,10)

As for the reasons he's to voting for Obama, the list highlighted his relationship with Jay-Z ("he's BFFs with Jay-Z") and Beyonce (He's hugged Beyonce before and sniffed her neck").

While the comedic, if crude, list showcases Snoop's attempt at making a political statement, other rappers have become active in the political process this election.

Lupe Fiasco got into a Twitter beef with comedian D.L. Hughley over his anti-voting stance. Nicki Minaj caused a stir when she rapped that she was voting for Romney (though she later clarified that she was actually supporting Obama).

Jay-Z held a fundraiser that raised a reported $4 million for the president and Nas has recently recorded a PSA in which he urges the youth to vote. -E. Parker, CBS Local

Jay-Z Supports Barack


----------



## LGriffin

Yeah, we were dying to know what Barry's Choom Gang buddy thought about politics.


----------



## SinePari

I got 99 problems but my vote ain't one...

Aaaaaand cue the Margery Egan elitist, washed-up, tired drivel.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/co..._turnoff_to_regular_gals/srvc=home&position=1


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Romney's debate performance, that most polls say he won, is also a subject of discussion.
> 
> "He always interrupts and talks over people like he's netter than them," he wrote (No. 7). "B**** I will beat the s*** out of you."


Who wants to bet that if a conservative white person sang those lyrics, the Secret Service would soon be at their front door, it would be the front page, above the fold headline in all the usual suspect newspapers, as well as the leading story on CNN, MSNBC, CNBC, etc.?


----------



## LGriffin

These gas prices translate to thousands of dollars of year for the average taxpaying driver. When Bush left office, a gallon of gas was $1.78 per gallon. Obama's recommendation is that you buy a new "green" car and yet he says that Romney is out of touch with voters.


----------



## 7costanza

*Just another scandal for the worst POTUS ever.*

*Bombshell: Obama.com Owned by Bundler in Shanghai with Business Ties to Chinese Government*

*In an explosive report set to send shockwaves through official Washington, the Government Accountability Institute (GAI) released a 108-page GAI investigation into the threat of foreign and fraudulent Internet campaign donations in U.S. federal elections (visit campaignfundingrisks.com to download the full report).*

Breitbart News obtained an advance copy of the bombshell report which reveals that the Obama.com website is not owned by the president's campaign but rather by Obama bundler Robert Roche, a U.S. citizen living in Shanghai, China. Roche is the chairman of a Chinese infomercial company, Acorn International, with ties to state-controlled banks that allow it to "gain revenue through credit card transactions with Chinese banks."
There's more.
The unusual Obama.com website redirects traffic directly to a donation page on the Obama campaign's official website, my.barackobama.com, which does not require donors tob enter their credit card security code (known as the CVV code), thereby increasing the likelihood of foreign or fraudulent donations. The website is managed by a small web development firm, Wicked Global, in Maine. One of Wicked Global's employees, Greg Dorr, lists on his LinkedIn page his additional employment with Peace Action Maine and Maine Voices for Palestinian Rights. According to the GAI report, 68 percent of all Internet traffic to Obama.com comes from foreign visitors. 
And still more.
In 2011, Mr. Roche obtained one of the most sought-after pieces of real estate in Washington, DC: a seat at the head table for President Obama's State Dinner for Chinese President Hu Jintao. How Roche-a man whose infomercial company hawks fitness equipment, cell phones, and breast enhancement products-landed a seat alongside Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, former President Bill Clinton, Sen. John Kerry, former President Jimmy Carter, and Chinese President Hu Jintao remains unclear. 
Since 2009, White House Visitor Logs list the name Robert Roche at least 19 times, despite the fact Mr. Roche's primary residence is in China. 
Mr. Roche, who is originally from Chicago, is a co-chair of the Technology Initiative for the Obama campaign. 
According to Acorn International's prospectus, the success of Mr. Roche's company hinges on maintaining access to state-run media and "preferential tax treatments and subsidies" doled out by the People's Republic of China (PRC): 
Our business depends on our access to TV media time to market our products and services in China&#8230;.PRC law is vague and is subject to discretionary interpretation and enforcement by PRC authorities&#8230;Loss of these preferential tax treatments and subsidies could have material and adverse effects on our results of operations and financial conditions.​In addition to the Obama.com redirect revelation, the Government Accountability Institute report-America the Vulnerable: Are Foreign And Fraudulent Online Contributions Influencing U.S. Elections?-exposes myriad gaping online security holes that stand to threaten the integrity of House, Senate, and presidential elections. 
Stay tuned to Breitbart News for continuing coverage&#8230;


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney: 'Hope Is Not a Strategy'
For America's Foreign Policy*



_AP_
Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney delivers speech calling the attack on the U.S. Consulate in Libya a 'profound upheaval' in world affairs, while Obama campaign knocks Romney for 'swagger' on the global stage.


*Clinton Aide Briefed Staff on 'Coordinated' Libya Strike, Despite Rice Claims *
*Romney Looks to Lessen Obama's Early Voter Advantage*
*ELECTIONS* | *CANDIDATE TRACKER*
* EXCLUSIVE: UN-Sponsored Group in Syria Included Assad Kin Cited as Corrupt by US, Documents Show*

*Obama Ramps Up Attacks On Character After Debate*


*POWER PLAY: *After lackluster debate, Obama shifts from Romney-as-bore mantra to cast him as manipulator

*Obama Jokes About Debate*
*Romney Pulls Even With Obama in Gallup Poll*
*Romney Gives Alternate Reason for Drop in Unemployment Rate*

BIAS ALERT:  Krugman
Rips Romney Over Debate

Nobel Prize-winning economist says Romney told 'flat-out untruths,' but Obama only had 'minor fudges'

*Letterman Calls Romney a 'Felon'*
*VIDEO: US Losing Faith in Mainstream Media?*


----------



## 7costanza

*Romney Holds 40-Point Lead With Military Voters*

Another reason to Hug A Vet, he cant fool them.

*A new poll of 3100 active and reserve troops proves that America's best and bravest -- those men and women who choose to risk everything for a cause bigger then themselves -- are overwhelmingly in favor of firing Barack Obama and replacing him with Mitt Romney.*

In a Military Times poll likely to devastate a White House that's done everything in its power to win over veterans, past and present (except come up with a cohesive and effective foreign policy), Mitt Romney beats Barack Obama by an astonishing 40 points, 66-26%
What's even more surprising is that Romney is doing almost as well against Obama as war hero John McCain did in 2008. That year, McCain polled a statistically insignificant two points better than Romney against Obama with 68% of support.
These numbers will and should be a legitimate and important talking point for the Romney campaign. Though the recent exposure of his incompetence and dishonesty have hurt his foreign policy credentials, Obama still holds a small lead over Romney in the arena of foreign policy. But if those who are the tip of our foreign policy spear believe in Romney by such a wide margin, people will take notice.
I can think of no finer character reference.
This poll might also help to explain this and most especially, this


----------



## 7costanza

This must have been soooo hard for MSNBC to run on their front webpage, but the truth usuallly stings a bit dont it, especially when you havent tasted it in 4 yrs.

http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_new...es-on-poll-showing-romney-ahead-of-obama?lite

A new national poll released Monday prompted wagging tongues in Washington for its result, which showed Mitt Romney leading President Barack Obama on the heels of last week's presidential debate.


----------



## Guest

In case anyone missed this piece of brilliance;

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/debate-cold-open/1419927/


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> *Romney Holds 40-Point Lead With Military Voters *


Finally, we got the transparency O promised! Now it's clear why they dues to suppress the military vote.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/08/02/obama-campaign-sues-to-restrict-military-voting


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> In case anyone missed this piece of brilliance;
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/debate-cold-open/1419927/


I caught a second of it, is it worth the entire watch?



LGriffin said:


> Finally, we got the transparency O promised! Now it's clear why they dues to suppress the military vote.
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/08/02/obama-campaign-sues-to-restrict-military-voting


Yup, exactly why all those Military ballots were late, why they sued to suppress the early military voting , like letting the men/women who unsure we even have the rights we do get to vote should even be questioned.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I caught a second of it, is it worth the entire watch?


Definitely.....it's even worth sitting through the 15 second advertisement beforehand.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

FYI- Romney Campaign has filed suit to get absentee ballots to troops serving in FOA.
As part of a recent Voter Act, "polling stations" are supposed to be available to all troops overseas but dear leader cut the funding. YET here in Mass Lie-zy Warren's daughter led the charge for voter registration for welfare takers. Shows the Dems true feelings about our military.


----------



## Guest

More "tolerance" and "diversity" from the left;

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/mul...en-to-assassinate-mitt-romney-shoot-him-dead/

I'm just wondering how all these pseudo tough guys plan on getting past the Secret Service.


----------



## 7costanza

Obama has really done a masterful job of pitting black agsainst white,rich against poor.I'm predicting a major race riot after the election. We are right on course for the Mayans calendar. I better log off before I say something that gets me a visit from the Secret Service, I lost my race card.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Obama has really done a masterful job of pitting black agsainst white,rich against poor.I'm predicting a major race riot after the election. We are right on course for the Mayans calendar. I better log off before I say something that gets me a visit from the Secret Service, I lost my race card.


I think we'll see some protests, but nothing along the lines of the LA riots....more like after a sports team wins a championship, just in several cities. The zombies aren't going to be pleased that the gravy train is coming to an end.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Delta784 said:


> I think we'll see some protests, but nothing along the lines of the LA riots....more like after a sports team wins a championship, just in several cities. The zombies aren't going to be pleased that the gravy train is coming to an end.


Im not that optomistic but Im prepared for the worst. On the upside if nothing happens Ive got lots of toys I can play with


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Like a "Shake Weight" Para????


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> More "tolerance" and "diversity" from the left;
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/mul...en-to-assassinate-mitt-romney-shoot-him-dead/
> 
> I'm just wondering how all these pseudo tough guys plan on getting past the Secret Service.


 Those threats were tweeted from Obamaphones.


----------



## 7costanza

*Romney wins in a landslide -- Las Vegas oddsmaker doubles down on prediction*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/10/09/romney-will-win-in-landslide-las-vegas-oddsmaker-doubles-down-on-prediction/#ixzz28pEsSvrV​
Yes, you read that headline correctly. I am a Las Vegas oddsmaker (and former Libertarian vice presidential candidate) and here's why I am so boldly predicting a Romney landslide.
In November of 2004, only days before the presidential election, I went on CNBC and predicted a Bush victory by 3 points and 30 electoral votes. Every poll at the time showed Kerry in the lead. Bush won by 3 and 35. Newsmax magazine called it the most accurate prediction of 2004.

In October of 2006, I went on Fox News to predict the GOP would get slaughtered in the midterm election and lose Congress. They did.

In December 2011, before the GOP primary, I predicted Mitt Romney would win the GOP presidential nomination and go on to win the presidency. For the next few months, Romney trailed by a wide margin to a range of contenders -- Donald Trump, Rick Perry, Herman Cain, Michele Bachmann, Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum. It seemed no one wanted Mitt for president. It seemed no one believed in Mitt. No one, that is, except this Las Vegas oddsmaker and capitalist evangelist.

Fast forward to Spring 2012 after Romney clinched the GOP nomination, but trailed in every poll to President Obama. I boldly predicted a Mitt Romney landslide on Election Day, November 6.

Fast forward to June 2012, when experts predicted a defeat for Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker in his recall election. Unions were pouring unheard of sums into the race in a longtime Democratic state that welcomes union rights. I boldly predicted a Walker landslide victory of 7 to 10 points. He won by exactly 7 (despite reported Democratic voter irregularities).

For the past month, as Mitt Romney trailed badly in almost every poll, especially in the all-important battleground states, I continued to predict a big Romney victory. Today I'm making it official:

I'm doubling down. Mitt Romney will win the presidency, and it won't be close.

I'm predicting a 5 to 7 point popular vote victory. Electorally it won't even be that close. Romney will win many states that went to Obama in 2008. I'm predicting Romney victories in Ohio, Florida, Colorado, Virginia, Iowa, Wisconsin, New Hampshire, North Carolina, and Indiana. I predict a Romney victory by 100 to 120 electoral votes.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/10/09/romney-will-win-in-landslide-las-vegas-oddsmaker-doubles-down-on-prediction/#ixzz28pF4Pbfj​


----------



## LGriffin

Seven minutes of Nobama:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=WH_a0cGVRmI


----------



## 7costanza

LGriffin said:


> Seven minutes of Nobama:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=WH_a0cGVRmI


That looks like the Leaning Tower in Saugus where they have comedy.


----------



## 7costanza

More tolerance and love from the LEFT, I still think we are looking at race riots after hes ousted.

*Romney signs defaced with excrement in Virginia*

A conservative radio host based in central Virginia, has posted a video on his website of a GOP office with its window smashed in, expletive-laced rants presumably delivered at Republicans, and Mitt Romney/Paul Ryan signs torn down, defaced and smeared with what appears to be human excrement.
The clip (prefaced with a warning of "extremely graphic content") on the "Schilling Show" blog, written by radio host Rob Schilling, begins with President Obama on the campaign trail telling attendees to "argue with them and get in their face," a phrase he used in 2008 to encourage his supporters to talk to friends and neighbors about voting and accurately delivering his message, whether they were Republican or independent.
The clip then shifts to an expletive-laced rant labeled "Actual phone call received at Albemarle County, Virginia GOP Headquarters - September 11, 2012."
It goes on to show a man tearing down yard signs at an Americans For Prosperity event in Charlottesville while screaming obscenities, then a montage of Republican political signs that have been defaced - in one case with excrement - and Nazi imagery plastered onto an AFP sign.
The video ends with the words "Don't let Democrats, vandals, thieves, oppressors, intimidators, and tyrants silence you &#8230; Remember, NOVEMBER IS COMING."
Virginia is a critical battleground state, with the Charlottesville and Albemarle area - where the video was filmed - essentially the only Democratic stronghold in the state's expansive southside 5th Congressional district.
Sign wars are a traditional part of campaigning, and operatives use all sorts of tactics to try to put up as many signs as they can, and to protect their signs from vandalism by angry opponents.

Read more: Romney signs defaced with excrement in Virginia - Washington Times http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-politics/2012/oct/9/romney-signs-defaced-excrement-virginia/#ixzz28pNrkbw4 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter​


----------



## 7costanza

http://www.collegehumor.com/embed/6832975/obamas-white-house-fire-sale


----------



## Guest

GOOD MORNING!!! Today's Drudge headlines scream out:


*POLL: Romney leads in 11 swing states...*
* Takes lead in OH...*
* PA, WI, MI close...*
* Biden Has Not Sat for On-Camera Nation TV Interview in 5 Months...*
* CEO Threatens to Fire Employees If President Is Reelected, Raises Taxes...*
* Chain Cuts Workers' Hours over Obamacare...*
* Steve Wynn Slams Obama: 'I'll Be Damned If I Want To Have Him Lecture Me'...*
That's encouraging news to me, not that I give much credence to polls.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

To quote a fav-Mark Twain: "There are lies, damnable lies and statistics!"


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> GOOD MORNING!!! Today's Drudge headlines scream out:
> 
> 
> *POLL: Romney leads in 11 swing states...*
> * Takes lead in OH...*
> * PA, WI, MI close...*
> * Biden Has Not Sat for On-Camera Nation TV Interview in 5 Months...*
> * CEO Threatens to Fire Employees If President Is Reelected, Raises Taxes...*
> * Chain Cuts Workers' Hours over Obamacare...*
> * Steve Wynn Slams Obama: 'I'll Be Damned If I Want To Have Him Lecture Me'...*
> That's encouraging news to me, not that I give much credence to polls.


If the lamestream media polls show Romney up by a slim margin, that means more like 5-8% in reality.


----------



## LGriffin

When you realize that you cannot rely on a foreign Government, it's not a good time to cut security!
Hopefully the revelation of unacceptable security cuts and the latest conflicting statements of this administration bring the voters over to the right side:

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1892704872001/heated-inquiry-into-libya-attack-on-capitol-hill/


----------



## Goose

If I would whisper one thing in Biden's ear just before the debate starts, it would be this...

BOHICA.


----------



## Guest

Holy crap, one of you guys needs to run out to Kentucky STAT to do a piss test on Biden immediately!!! I seriously think he's on drugs tonight 'cause he's been cackling and laughing inappropriately for this entire debate.

Keep up the great work, Joe Biden, you fucking moron. Keep up the great work and don't let the door hit the hair plugs on your ass on your way out!


----------



## Guest

Biden reminds me of that angry, nasty, surly, drunken (or drugged-out) relative who shows up for Thanksgiving dinner, bellows, interrupts everyone, laughs uncontrollably, and makes everyone cry.

I certainly can't imagine he's helping the Socialist in Chief with this debate. . . . .


----------



## grn3charlie

Fuck the fuck off Joe. I would almost prefer to hear Hillary speak right now


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Great moderatror, totally unbiased despite being a Hillary supporter and having Obama at her wedding


----------



## Guest

OMG, judging by the look on Biden's face as Ryan makes Ryan's closing remarks, I do believe that Biden, himself, is going to be voting for Mitt Romney!!

Awesome job, Congressman Ryan, and thanks for letting your asshole self shine through, Biden.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

My feeling is that it was a draw. As much as I loathe the current administration, Biden was prepared. He was annoying as shit, interrupting consistently. They need to turn the mic's off during their respective time limits.


----------



## Guest

Even CNN is saying Biden was over the top with his smirks and condescending tone. They're giving a style win to Ryan, in substance they call it a draw.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## LGriffin

This was pure gold:


----------



## grn3charlie

And find an unbiased moderator who doesn't give preference to the democRATS


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

mtc said:


> One of the commenting panelists on Fox stated she thinks Biden took his Ritalin for this debate.
> 
> TOO Funny !!


They need to up his dose
If CNN is calling it a draw...that means Ryan kicked his ass.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Was she ordered to stay away from Libya?
> 
> I missed the beginning - CANNOT wait to find out the times of who had how long.


Libya was the very first question. 
Looks like Biden had 1min 20secs more speaking time than Ryan... I wonder how much of that time was spent complaining that he wasn't getting equal time. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

They keep saying democrats are "relieved" by Biden's performance. Sounds like even they were fearing the worst from crazy Joe.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## LGriffin

*FACT CHECK: Slips in vice president's debate*

BIDEN, on whether U.S. should have beefed up security at the U.S. Consulate in Libya before the deadly terrorist attack there: "We weren't told they wanted more security there."
RYAN: "There were requests for more security."
THE FACTS: Ryan is right, judging by testimony from Obama administration officials at a congressional hearing this week.
Charlene R. Lamb, a deputy assistant secretary for diplomatic security, told lawmakers she refused requests for more security in Benghazi, saying the department wanted to train Libyans to protect the consulate. "Yes, sir, I said personally I would not support it," she said.
Eric Nordstrom, who was the top security official in Libya earlier this year, testified he was criticized for seeking more security. He said conversations he had with people in Washington led him to believe that it was "abundantly clear we were not going to get resources until the aftermath of an incident. How thin does the ice have to get before someone falls through?"
___
RYAN: "We should have spoken out right away when the green revolution was up and starting, when the mullahs in Iran were attacking their people. We should not have called Bashar Assad a reformer when he was turning his Russian-provided guns on his own people.
THE FACTS: Neither President Barack Obama nor anyone else in his administration ever considered the Syrian leader a "reformer." The oft-repeated charge stems from an interview Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton gave in March 2011 noting that "many of the members of Congress of both parties who have gone to Syria in recent months have said they believe he's a reformer." She did not endorse that view. The comment was widely perceived to be a knock at senators such as John Kerry of Massachusetts who maintained cordial relations with Assad in the months leading up to his crackdown on protesters.
___
BIDEN: "We went out and rescued General Motors."
THE FACTS: Actually, the auto bailout of General Motors and Chrysler began under President George W. Bush. The Obama administration continued and expanded it.
___ RYAN: "And then they put this new Obamacare board in charge of cutting Medicare each and every year in ways that will lead to denied care for current seniors. This board, by the way, it's 15 people, the president's supposed to appoint them next year. And not one of them even has to have medical training."
THE FACTS: Ryan is referring to the Independent Payment Advisory Board, created under President Barack Obama's health care overhaul law. It has the power to force cuts in Medicare payments to service providers if costs rise above certain levels and Congress fails to act. But it doesn't look like the board will be cutting Medicare "each and every year," as Ryan asserts. Medicare costs are currently rising modestly and the government's own experts project the board's intervention will not be needed until 2018 and 2019 at the earliest - after Obama leaves office if re-elected to a second term.
___
BIDEN, when asked who would pay more taxes in Obama's second term: "People making a million dollars or more."
THE FACTS: Obama's proposed tax increase reaches farther down the income ladder than millionaires. He wants to roll back Bush-era tax cuts for individuals making over $200,000 and couples making more than $250,000.
___
RYAN: "We cannot allow Iran to gain a nuclear weapons capability. Now, let's take a look at where we've gone - come from. When Barack Obama was elected, they had enough fissile material - nuclear material - to make one bomb. Now they have enough for five. They're racing toward a nuclear weapon. They're four years closer toward a nuclear weapons capability."
THE FACTS: Ryan's claim is misleading. Iran isn't believed to have produced any of the highly enriched uranium needed to produce even one nuclear weapon, let alone five. That point isn't even disputed by Israel, whose Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu implored the world at the United Nations last month to create a "red line" at enrichment above 20 percent. Iran would have to enrich uranium at much higher levels to produce a weapon. There is intelligence suggesting that Iran has worked on weapon designs, but not that it has developed a delivery system for any potential nuclear warhead.
___
BIDEN: "What we did is, we saved $716 billion and put it back, applied it to Medicare."
THE FACTS: Contrary to Biden's assertion, not all the money cut from Medicare is going back into the program in some other way. The administration is cutting $716 billion over 10 years in Medicare payments to providers and using some of the money to improve benefits under the program. But most of the money is being used to expand health care coverage outside of Medicare.
http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20121012/US.Presidential.Campaign.Fact.Check/


----------



## topcop14

*School Lets Dems Register Students to Vote, But Not GOP*

October 9, 2012








Florida Republicans are outraged after a school district allowed a pro-Obama organization to conduct student voter registration drives and deliver speeches to classes - but denied the Romney campaign similar opportunities.
*Pasco County Schools* confirmed to Fox News that volunteers from Organizing For America were given access to as many as a half dozen high school and middle school campuses.
"They did register students to vote," spokesman John Mann told Fox News. "We don't know how many children were registered - (but) we have an ongoing investigation."

Read more: Family Security Matters http://www.familysecuritymatters.org/publications/detail/school-lets-dems-register-students-to-vote-but-not-gop?f=news#ixzz295WFYQMb
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution


----------



## Guest

*Let's never forget what a scumbag Joe Biden truly is:*






*Vice Plagiarist Biden has stolen from a new target this election season, Crocuta crocuta, also known as the Laughing Hyena.*

*In case you missed the debate last night, here is the Reader's Digest version. 
*





*ON NOVEMBER 6TH, *
*PLEASE VOTE ROMNEY-RYAN AND RE-ELECT SCOTT BROWN*.


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## 7costanza

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> My feeling is that it was a draw. As much as I loathe the current administration, Biden was prepared. He was annoying as shit, interrupting consistently. They need to turn the mic's off during their respective time limits.


Im going to respectfully disaqree with you bro. If it was a fight then yes, Biden was way more aggressive, he interrupted Ryan 82 times, the constant laughing,smiling,grunts ( Al Gorish ) and rude snarky comments BUT this wasnt a fight.A fight is what we have been witnessing for the last 4 yrs with Congress, the Senate and the WH nonstop fighting and bickering and guess who hates that kind of childish bs, INDEPENDENTS! and THEY are all thats left in the voting process right now, all the Rs and Ds have made up their mind long ago or at a minimum after the Obama Romney debate. The audience both candidates were supposed to be trying to reach last night were the independents only ONE made that connection ( IMO) Ryan was calm, respectful, he laid out a detailed plan and thats what independents are looking for, they just want someone to fix the dam economy. To you and I last night wasnt that great because we are way right and wanted to see Ryan crush the enemy and see him driven before us. If you look at all the tweets, I hate even saying the fuckin word "tweet" but a ton of leftists were hammering him during the debate,( http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/10/11/Media-Smacks-Bidens Smirks, he was clearly odd as fuck and rude and at best it was a draw, plus Biden has been busted for 1) Lying about "not knowing"the embassy needed more, not less security when 2 people JUST testified to Congress to the contrary. 2) throwing the intelligence community under the bus. I think its all over UNLESS Obama has a spectacular debate, someone call Rosie Odonnell and tell her to start warming up.


----------



## Guest

That's it, *7 *. . . . _MARRY ME!!!_


----------



## 7costanza

Jeepy said:


> That's it, *7 *. . . . _MARRY ME!!!_


 Ill have to call Ms Dash and see if she doesnt mind.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

7costanza said:


> Im going to respectfully disaqree with you bro. If it was a fight then yes, Biden was way more aggressive, he interrupted Ryan 82 times, the constant laughing,smiling,grunts ( Al Gorish ) and rude snarky comments BUT this wasnt a fight.A fight is what we have been witnessing for the last 4 yrs with Congress, the Senate and the WH nonstop fighting and bickering and guess who hates that kind of childish bs, INDEPENDENTS! and THEY are all thats left in the voting process right now, all the Rs and Ds have made up their mind long ago or at a minimum after the Obama Romney debate. The audience both candidates were supposed to be trying to reach last night were the independents only ONE made that connection ( IMO) Ryan was calm, respectful, he laid out a detailed plan and thats what independents are looking for, they just want someone to fix the dam economy. To you and I last night wasnt that great because we are way right and wanted to see Ryan crush the enemy and see him driven before us. If you look at all the tweets, I hate even saying the fuckin word "tweet" but a ton of leftists were hammering him during the debate,( http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/10/11/Media-Smacks-Bidens Smirks, he was clearly odd as fuck and rude and at best it was a draw, plus Biden has been busted for 1) Lying about "not knowing"the embassy needed more, not less security when 2 people JUST testified to Congress to the contrary. 2) throwing the intelligence community under the bus. I think its all over UNLESS Obama has a spectacular debate, someone call Rosie Odonnell and tell her to start warming up.


I'll buy it. I was expecting substantially more of a brutal beat down from Ryan, a la Romney/Obama debate, considering how smart Ryan is. I guess the reason I felt it was a draw, was because it wasn't what I expected and Biden is an experienced debater, therefore not allowing Ryan to get an upper hand. Biden did so though, not based on facts, but based on interjections and reaction.


----------



## kwflatbed

_AP_
While Joe Biden left no question that he's the attack dog on the Democratic ticket, the verdict's out whether his aggressive - often disdainful - debate style against Paul Ryan will help stem President Obama's poll erosion.

*Biden's Demeanor During Debate Called Disrespectful* | * TRANSCRIPT * | *5 HIGHLIGHTS* | *VIDEOS* | *FOLLOW @FOXNEWS*
*OPINION:* *Biden Needs to Grow Up Before He Grows Older* | *The Unspoken Question at the VP Debate*
*California House Race With Veteran Dems Turns Physical During Debate* | *ELECTIONS * | *CANDIDATE TRACKER*


----------



## Meat Eater

I think Ryan missed an opportunity when he was talking about Libia. Biden was laughing and mocking Ryan when he was speaking. Ryan should've turned to Biden and said I don't see anything funny about 4 dead Americans! That would've of wiped the smile off that pompous ass.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Ill have to call Ms Dash and see if she doesnt mind.


Well, tell Ms. Dash I'm willing to _Jell-O wrestle_ her for you!

Meanwhile, back on the 2012 Campaign, here's yet another encouraging article entitled, "*As Election Day Nears, Romney Crowds Are Surging*":

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-10-12-18-19-10


----------



## grn3charlie

7costanza said:


> Ill have to call Ms Dash and see if she doesnt mind.





Jeepy said:


> Well, tell Ms. Dash I'm willing to _Jell-O wrestle_ her for you!
> 
> Meanwhile, back on the 2012 Campaign, here's yet another encouraging article entitled, "*As Election Day Nears, Romney Crowds Are Surging*":
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_REPUBLICANS_ENTHUSIASM?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-10-12-18-19-10[/quote]


Just talked to Ms. Dash. She said gives her blessing since she is with me now


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> Just talked to Ms. Dash. She said gives her blessing since she is with me now


Cool, thanks for letting me know. Now, if I can only figure out how to get rid of this guy I've been seeing. . . . .


----------



## grn3charlie

Jeepy said:


> Cool, thanks for letting me know. Now, if I can only figure out how to get rid of this guy I've been seeing. . . . .


Tell him you LUHUHUHUV him to pieces, let's go to a J.P. right away and start making babies. Might work


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> Cool, thanks for letting me know. Now, if I can only figure out how to get rid of this guy I've been seeing. . . . .


I can play the obsessed, crazed, ex-boyfriend stalker who just got released from Souza-Baranowski after a 5-10 bid for attempted murder......of the last guy you were seeing.


----------



## Goose

Meat Eater said:


> I think Ryan missed an opportunity when he was talking about Libia.


I read that as labia...and then saw your username.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Biden's 'Tank' Comment Draws Fire*



_AP/Reuters_
Romney campaign seizes on Vice President Biden's 'We don't need more M1 tanks' comment during debate - saying move would cost Ohioans jobs and diminish US military might.


*Employers Look to Skip ObamaCare*
*Biden Debate 'Facts' Require White House Clarifications*
*ELECTIONS *| *CANDIDATE TRACKER*

*Shot fired at Obama campaign office in Denver*

Published October 13, 2012
Associated Press
DENVER - Denver police say someone has fired a shot through the window of President Barack Obama's Denver campaign office.
Police spokeswoman Raquel Lopez says people were inside the office when the shooting happened Friday afternoon, but no one was injured. A large panel of glass was left shattered at the office on West Ninth Avenue near Acoma Street.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/13/shot-fired-at-obama-campaign-office-in-denver/#ixzz29BxFHBtr​


----------



## 7costanza

Interesting article.
http://www.infowars.com/will-the-election-results-cause-massive-riots-to-erupt-all-over-america/
Will the most divisive campaign in modern American history culminate in massive riots in our major cities? Right now, supporters of Barack Obama and supporters of Mitt Romney are both pinning all of their hopes on a victory on November 6th. The race for the presidency is extremely tight, and obviously the side that loses is going to be extremely disappointed when the election results are finalized. But could this actually lead to violence? Could we actually see rioting in communities all over America? Well, the conditions are certainly ripe for it. A whole host of surveys over the past few years have shown that Americans are very angry and very frustrated right now. In fact, a Pew Research Center poll from late last year found that86 percent of all Americans are either angry or frustrated with the federal government. We have seen this frustration manifest in protest movements such as the Tea Party and Occupy Wall Street, but right now things are fairly calm as liberals and conservatives both look forward to November 6th. Many Republicans started the countdown to the next election literally the day after John McCain lost back in 2008. All of their hopes of getting Obama out of the White House are riding on a Romney victory. For many Democrats, Barack Obama is a "once in a generation" icon. Just the thought of Mitt Romney replacing Obama in the White House is enough to push many of them to the brink of insanity. In recent years we have seen horrible rioting erupt in cities after major sports championship games. How much worse could the rioting potentially be if this bitterly contested election is decided by a very narrow margin - especially if there are allegations that the election is "stolen"?
The election is nearly four weeks away, and many Obama supporters are already threatening to riot if Obama loses. The following are some very disturbing messages that were posted on Twitter recently that have been reposted on Twitchy.com&#8230;.
"If Romney wins I'm Starting a Riot&#8230;.Who's WIT ME???"
"I Hope The USA Is Well Aware That If In The Event This Character Romney Wins The Election, The People Will Start A Country Wide Riot! #Power"
"If Romney is elected president, its gon be a riot its gon be a riot."
"If ROMNEY GETS IN THE WHITE HOUSE &#8230;U MIGHT AS WELL KILL ME NOW &#8230;..CAUSE ITS GONNA BE A ************ RIOT !!!"
"If Romney became President and took away welfare Downtown Cincinnati would become a riot"
"If Romney takes away food stamps 2 Chainzz in this bit IMMA START A RIOT"
"If Romney wins. (which i highly doubt) THERE WILL BE A RIOT-"
The following are a few more tweets that I found which threaten a potential riot if Obama loses the election&#8230;.
From @joecools_world&#8230;.
"Need 2 come up wit a game plan if Romney win&#8230;. Riot all thru Newark"
From @killacate&#8230;.
"I swear on everything I love if Romney wins ima riot. I don't even care if its just me."
Romney supporters are not really threatening to riot, but many of them are proclaiming that they may leave the country if Obama wins. Here are some examples&#8230;.
From @BrentskiTheBoss&#8230;.
"If Obama gets reelected I may leave the country"
From @AbbieFickes&#8230;.
"im sorry but if obama were to win again, i might as well leave the country and live in zimbabwe"
This presidential campaign has been getting increasingly heated, and individuals on both sides have been committing some despicable acts.
For example, in a previous article I mentioned that some Romney campaign signs down in Virgina have been smeared with excrement.


----------



## Guest

There absolutely will be mini-riots when Romney wins, because the freeloading welfare leeches aren't going to be happy with the prospect of the gravy train coming to an end.


----------



## Guest

Notice how all the Obama fanatics are planning to react violently, while Romney supporters will simply leave the country. Certainly speaks to the character and mindset of the parasites feeding off of this administration. Funny how some people love their freedom, and some just love their free "stuff".

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> There absolutely will be mini-riots when Romney wins, because the freeloading welfare leeches aren't going to be happy with the prospect of the gravy train coming to an end.


From your muscular, well-manicured, and fingertips to the attentive ears of Almighty God. . . .

. . . . . . . .

(I almost wrote "stubby fingertips" but that would have been an insult. The only stubby thing is Obama's chance of re-election.)


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney Uses Gas Prices
To Help Fuel Campaign *


GOP hopeful says Obama's failed energy policy helped lead to states seeing record prices at the pump
*Romney, Ryan Call China Cheaters in Global Economy*

*Students Find Silver Lining After Being Shut Out Of VP Debate*
*Obama Camp Hints Assault on Romney's Bain Role*


President expected to rip Romney on Bain in next debate after making no mention of his career first time around

*Axelrod Defends Administration on Libya*

*Sample Ballots in New York County Flubs Obama's Name*
*North Carolina Law Requires Voter Drives at High Schools*
*Maryland Could be First State to Vote 'Yes' on Same-Sex Marriage*
*ELECTIONS *| *CANDIDATE TRACKER*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Solid way to swing undecided voters Mitt, provide a solution to solve our bullshit astronomical gas prices.


----------



## kwflatbed

corsair unless you are a member of SOCNET: The Special Operations Community Network you will not be able to view the image


----------



## kwflatbed

*Debate-Night Pressure on Obama as Romney Surges*


Obama looks to slow Romney's momentum in second debate as polls show surge for Republican nominee

*POWER PLAY: For Second Debate, It's Ladies Night*
*OPINION: What Debates Reveal About Candidates' Values*
*Conservative Group Plans New $11M Pro-Romney Ad Blitz*
* ELECTIONS * | *CANDIDATE TRACKER*

*BIAS ALERT: CNN Host Goes to Battle for Obama*


*OPINION: *Rudy Giuliani likens interview with CNN's Soledad O'Brien to debating Obama team member

*ABC Reportedly Censors Obama 'Communist' Joke*
*

OPINION: NYT in Tank for Obama
*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Romney throwing haymakers during tonight's debate... 

Obama bold faced lying, especially about SB1070, Arizona's deportation laws... Disgusting...


----------



## LGriffin

Why is Michelle Obama sitting in the audience? She's in the block to the right of Candy, the moderator.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

My God! That was the ugliest fat man moderating this dabate. Did he have to wear a MooMoo?
Liked the angry Mitt tonight, especially after the Libya Q. Hung that right on him, even going back to remind the audience BHO waited 2 weeks before admitting it was a terrorist act.
Dear Leader acted like a spoiled child at times, and I was waiting for "I know you are but what am I?" from him


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> Why is Michelle Obama sitting in the audience? She's in the block to the right of Candy, the moderator.


Dang, you must have good eyes, 'cause every time my big flat-screen TV showed a shot of the hideous CandyMonster, everything went black: the light in my house disappeared, all went black in my living room and on the screen, and I couldn't see anything on my TV (other than the glistening line that is CandyMonster's mouth drooling at the thought of the next vat of food that she's going to eat tonight) and I couldn't hear anything at all (except for CandyMonster's stomach grumbling for more food to be put it in, along with the sound of CandyMonster's colon working hard to break down the hundreds of pounds of candy and junk food that she's obviously already ingested today).

So whoa, *LGriffin*, big props for noticing Michelle Obama. I'm guessing that the only reason Michelle Obama was there at all is that she must have polished off everything at the buffet table, so perhaps she wandered in there to forage for desserts, and lots of them.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Next question is for Gov Romney...


----------



## LGriffin

Jeepy said:


> So whoa, *LGriffin*, big props for noticing Michelle Obama. I'm guessing that the only reason Michelle Obama was there at all is that she must have polished off everything at the buffet table, so perhaps she wandered in there to forage for desserts, and lots of them.


Thanks, i'm pretty good at the "Where's Waldo" series too.
I just remembered that she was in the audience shooting dirty looks at the last debate. I wonder how she fit that in between taxpayer funded vacations with her hair dresser and spackler.


----------



## Guest

Mr Scribbles said:


> View attachment 1256
> 
> Next question is for Gov Romney...


LOL!!!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

Mr Scribbles said:


> View attachment 1256
> 
> Next question is for Gov Romney...


LOL! I was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Candy reminded me of Sally Struthers from the old South Park episodes when she's hoarding all the Snacky-Cakes and Cheezy-Poofs from the Ethiopians.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Candy reminded me of Sally Struthers from the old South Park episodes when she's hoarding all the Snacky-Cakes and Cheezy-Poofs from the Ethiopians.


HAHAHAHAHA!
and don't forget...







dear leader


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Therefore I give the win to Romney - as he was debating two on one - and she was playing blocker for Obama.


I'm really, really tired of the liberal stooges who have moderated the debates so far.....why can't someone from Fox News moderate the last Presidential debate?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

two to one and he still kicked theyre ass, one of the best debates Ive seen


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

two to one and he still kicked theyre ass, one of the best debates Ive seen


----------



## Meat Eater

It was a good debate last night. Both men went after each other and it got heated. I wish they were aloud to go toe to toe more often. Obama came across as an angry man when he was pushed. A few time during the debate he almost lost it. Candy Crowley saved Obama a few times by not allowing Romney time for a rebuttal. I think Romney did a good job fighting a 2 on 1 fight.


----------



## kwflatbed

I think the media reports SUCK !!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

That was the worst moderating performance I have ever seen, Bill Maher wasnt available? She gave the great O 9% more speaking time, interrupted Romney and shilled for the great one a few times, absolutely disgusting. The good news is while I may give O a SLIGHT advantage in that debate it wont change anything, not in todays day of immediate information where 30 seconds after the debate they can simply look what he actually stated http://freebeacon.com/candy-crowley-he-was-right/. Also, another fine example of why Michelle is the worst FLOTUS ever, if she cant even follow the rules she agreed to in a Town Hall debate what do you think she does when no ones looking.Just look at THIS video, shes the only one who apparently feels the rules dont apply to her.
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi...roke_agreed_upon_rules_clapped_at_debate.html


----------



## 7costanza

Here is the best summation , with FACTS, of just how bad Candy was.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/10/17/Crowley-interrupts-28-times-Romney
*Candy Crowley, who was suspected of being one more liberal moderator in the tank for Barack Obama, was more than just in the tank for him; she dove in and sucked all the water out for him so he could pretend he walked on water.*

In the first presidential debate, Jim Lehrer, no slouch at shilling for the Democratic Party, interrupted Mitt Romney 15 times and Barack Obama only five.

Crowley made Lehrer look like an amateur. She interrupted Obama nine times, (although four of those were when he wouldn't respect the time limit when discussing assault weapons; he went over his time limit all night long), but when it came to Mitt Romney, she was utterly beyond the pale.

Crowley interrupted Romney _28_ times. 28 times. Her desperation to keep Romney from scoring points was so patently obvious that it wasn't really a surprise when she had her infamous moment: the moment when she interrupted and falsely claimed Romney was incorrect in accusing Obama of refusing to call the Benghazi attack an act of terror.

And even beyond the interruptions, there were numerous instances where Crowley's obvious partisanship prompted her to treat Romney with great disrespect:
1. She wouldn't let him respond when Obama lied about the auto industry. First she called him Mr. Romney instead of governor, then protested, "there'll be plenty of chances here to go on, but I want to... We have all these folks. I will let you absolutely... OK. Will - will - you certainly will have lots of time here coming up." Romney never did get the chance to respond.
2. After the question asking whether gas prices as they stand now are the new normal, Obama got 2 chances to respond. When Romney asked for his second chance, Crowley shut him off by saying, " &#8230; in the follow up, it doesn't quite work like that. But I'm going to give you a chance here. I promise you, I'm going to." She didn't.
3. When discussing how he would deal with deductions, just as Romney was about to destroy Obama with statistics, Crowley jumped in to save her man not only by denying the value of statistics, but changing the narrative to say Romney's numbers couldn't possibly add up:

"And Governor, let's - before we get into a vast array of who says - what study says what, if it shouldn't add up. If somehow when you get in there, there isn't enough tax revenue coming in. If somehow the numbers don't add up, would you be willing to look again &#8230;"

4. When Romney was trying to make a point of Obama's pension investing in China, Crowley cut him off by insinuating people were tired of him talking:
"Governor Romney, you can make it short. See all these people? They've been waiting for you. Make it short."

Then she really tried to humiliate him with this: "If I could have you sit down, Governor Romney. Thank you." She never asked Obama to sit down.
5. The infamous incident when she interrupted Romney's claim about Obama's refusal to call the Benghazi murders a terror attack:

"It - it - it - he did in fact, sir. So let me - let me call it an act of terror...

Prompted by Obama to say it a little louder, Crowley obliged:

"He - he did call it an act of terror. It did as well take - it did as well take two weeks or so for the whole idea there being a riot out there about this tape to come out. You are correct about that."

6. 6. Just as egregiously, when the question was about assault weapons and Romney naturally started to discuss fast and furious, Crowley quickly shifted him away from that and turned it into an attack on Romney's assault ban position:

"Governor, Governor, if I could, the question was about these assault weapons that once were once banned and are no longer banned. I know that you signed an assault weapons ban when you were in Massachusetts, obviously, with this question, you no longer do support that. Why is that, given the kind of violence that we see sometimes with these mass killings? Why is it that you have changed your mind?'

The fact that Obama escaped all night long by lie after lie didn't seem to disturb Crowley in the slightest. She had her shadowy agenda, and she stuck to it fiercely. Now it is our job to throw her out into the sun where every American can see exactly how dirty she is.


----------



## Guest

And from the uneducted, ignorant cretins who post on Twitter:

*Threats to Assassinate Romney Explode After Debate*
http://www.infowars.com/threats-to-assassinate-romney-explode-after-debate/

Some quotes:


----------



## 7costanza

Thats absolutely amazing, are you telling me the SS cant find these people.They jumped all over the Nuge for a mere suggestion HE would be in jail or dead yet there are dozens and dozens of legitimate threats and all we here is crickets, race riot here we come. Anyways its pretty simple, like I have said the economy is and will be the deciding factor, and here is a CNN poll that says it all.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/10/16/CNN-Poll-Romney-Wallops-Obama-on-Economy
*Post-Debate CNN Poll: Romney Buries Obama On Economy*

*Like the CBS poll, Obama won the overall debate, 46-39%, but Romney beat him senseless on all the important individual issues like the economy, health care, deficit, and taxes. *

Unlike the CBS poll, CNN polled registered voters, not just undecideds.
Economy: Romney wins 58-40%
Health care: Romney wins 49-46%.
Taxes: Romney wins 51-44%.
Deficit: Romney wins 49-36%.
Strong leader: Romney wins 49-46%.
The worst news is that 25% of voters switched their vote to Romney and 25% wen to Obama.
In other words, Obama didn't move the ball, which is what he needed to do


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIAS ALERT: *CNN's Candy Crowley injects herself into debate, remarkably siding with President Obama's claim that he immediately labeled the deadly attack on the Libyan consulate a terrorist act - and not allowing Mitt Romney to call him out.

*Obama Uses Power of Nope in Bid to Check Romney's Debate Momentum*
*Current TV Hosts Mock Ryan in Profanity-Laced Segment* | *TRANSCRIPT* | *VIDEOS* | *FOLLOW @FOXNEWS ON TWITTER*
*POWER PLAY: Obama Survives, but Doesn't Advance* | *Breaking Down Town Hall Debate Questions*
*Romney Asked How He, Bush Differ* | *OPINION: Top Tweets About Debate* | *OPINION: Both Candidates Stay in Ring*


*Did Obama Really Call
Attack an 'Act of Terror'?*

*FACT CHECK: * Obama says he used those words day after Libya attack, but transcript leaves room for debate

*FLASHBACK: * *Obama on Sept. 12*
*

State Department Not Ruling Out Video's Role in Libya Strike
US Ambassador to UN Pins Faulty Libya Story on Intel
Libya Militias 'Executed' Qaddafi Loyalists, Group Says
**


Think You Know Who's 
Going to Win on Nov. 6?

Test your political prediction skills with FoxNews.com's Race Predictor, and see how you do against the 'experts'
 ELECTIONS  | CANDIDATE TRACKER

*


----------



## LGriffin

I'm shocked to learn that someone who is on public assistance and ineligible to vote has endorsed obama...

On a serious note, I voted by absentee ballot today in person. I highly recommend it if you wish to avoid the shitstorm.


----------



## kwflatbed

The Today show has been holding Obama's balls for the last two days,
the first cunt was on yesterday,HONEY boo BOO today and the Kennedy
women sucking up to Obama today, but nothing for Romney,
National Ballsucking Company (NBC)


----------



## LGriffin

I trust that you're being facetious but sadly, it's just another documented embarrassment to our country on par with the snooki phenomenon.

http://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/honey-boo-boo-nation/
http://starcasm.net/archives/170341


----------



## kwflatbed

*Issa May Subpoena Over ObamaCare*



_AP_
Republican Rep. Issa says he will subpoena Department of Health and Human Services if it does not turn over documents on a program he claims is being used to 'buy' the election by hiding effects of ObamaCare.

*READ: Letter Demanding Medicare Advantage Program Document*


*Women Rally Behind Romney, 'Binder' Project*


Ex-cabinet members and women's groups rally behind Romney as Internet pokes fun at 'binders' remark
*Questioner Says Obama Clarified Libya Response After Debate*

*VIDEO: Town Hall Participant Discusses Talk With Obama *

*Obama's Post-Debate Pitch: Race is All About Romney*

*PREDICT RACE *| *CANDIDATE TRACKER*


*BIAS ALERT: Crowley's Actions Swing Debate *


*OPINION:*'Moderator-in-chief's' actions during Libya question effectively swing debate in Obama's favor
*MSNBC's Matthews Likens Romney Abortion Platform to 'Shariah' Law*

*CNN Host Backtracks on Obama Libya Defense*

*OPINION: Obama's Terror Policy Is Real Problem*


----------



## 7costanza

Thats how you debate!!!!!

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/10/18/Romney-Crushes-Obama-In-Gallup-52-45
*Romney Crushes Obama in Gallup: 52-45%*

*America's two top pollsters, Gallup and Rasmussen, both increased Romney's lead over Obama in the wake of the second presidential debate. With a one-third post-debate sample, today's Rasmussen has Romney up 49-47% and Gallup's 7-day tracker has Romney up 52-45%. Romney gained a point in both.*

Most everyone was expecting Gallup to tighten today, including me. And you just know the Democrats and the media prayed to Gaia for a little movement their way.
Yesterday, I offered one possible explanation for the differences in the two polls. You can read that here.
Though it's entirely too early to tell what permanent effect (if any) a frantic and more conscious Obama performance in the second debate might do to the margins, a look at where the campaigns are at now does give us a clue.
There are rumors that Obama has all but given up on Florida, Virginia, and Colorado. The president is now practically living in Ohio and desperately hoping he won't have to personally visit Michigan or Pennsylvania. The polls are most certainly closing in those two states which looked like sure things just a few weeks ago, but a visit would be a devastating admission of a campaign on the ropes.


----------



## Guest

*Presidnet Romey*, *Vice-President Ryan*, and *Senator Brown* . . . I cannot wait to hear those names in the very near future!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I cant wait to see Mathews, Maddow,Sharpton and CRowley have a stroke on air on Nov 6th


----------



## 7costanza

This is what you get when the Country elects a village idiot and lets him choose where we invest our $$$. This story should be on the front page of every paper in the Country, and if Bush was in office it would be.
*President Obama's Taxpayer-Backed Green Energy Failures*

It is no secret that President Obama's and green-energy supporters' (from both parties) foray into venture capitalism has not gone well. But the extent of its failure has been largely ignored by the press. Sure, single instances garner attention as they happen, but they ignore past failures in order to make it seem like a rare case.
The truth is that the problem is widespread. The government's picking winners and losers in the energy market has cost taxpayers billions of dollars, and the rate of failure, cronyism, and corruption at the companies receiving the subsidies is substantial. The fact that some companies are not under financial duress does not make the policy a success. It simply means that our taxpayer dollars subsidized companies that would've found the financial support in the private market.http://blog.heritage.org/2012/10/18/president-obamas-taxpayer-backed-green-energy-failures/
The complete list of faltering or bankrupt green-energy companies:

Evergreen Solar ($24 million)*
SpectraWatt ($500,000)*
Solyndra ($535 million)*
Beacon Power ($69 million)*
AES's subsidiary Eastern Energy ($17.1 million)
Nevada Geothermal ($98.5 million)
SunPower ($1.5 billion)
First Solar ($1.46 billion)
Babcock and Brown ($178 million)
EnerDel's subsidiary Ener1 ($118.5 million)*
Amonix ($5.9 million)
National Renewable Energy Lab ($200 million)
Fisker Automotive ($528 million)
Abound Solar ($374 million)*
A123 Systems ($279 million)*
Willard and Kelsey Solar Group ($6 million)
Johnson Controls ($299 million)
Schneider Electric ($86 million)
Brightsource ($1.6 billion)
ECOtality ($126.2 million)
Raser Technologies ($33 million)*
Energy Conversion Devices ($13.3 million)*
Mountain Plaza, Inc. ($2 million)*
Olsen's Crop Service and Olsen's Mills Acquisition Company ($10 million)*
Range Fuels ($80 million)*
Thompson River Power ($6.4 million)*
Stirling Energy Systems ($7 million)*
LSP Energy ($2.1 billion)*
UniSolar ($100 million)*
Azure Dynamics ($120 million)*
GreenVolts ($500,000)
Vestas ($50 million)
LG Chem's subsidiary Compact Power ($150 million)
Nordic Windpower ($16 million)*
Navistar ($10 million)
Satcon ($3 million)*
*Denotes companies that have filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## LGriffin

I caught the Al Smith Dinner last night on c-span and Romney did very well, funny but still very presidential.
The following is Gov. Romney's full monologue, I highly recommend you watch it:


----------



## CJIS

I just can't wait till this whole thing is over. The amount of Junk mail I am receiving because of it is ridicules. I am also tired of hearing all the lies.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Vulgar Tweet About Mitt Brings Call for Eva to Go*

Alan Colmes calls for Eva Longoria to quit Obama campaign despite apology for re-tweet of rant about Romney

*Latino Comic Blasts Longoria*
*BIAS ALERT: **Universal Studios Skit Rips Romney, Lauds Obama*


*OPINION: CNN Editor Applauds Crowley in Memo *

*

Obama Invents Fake Disease to Describe Romney Policies
PREDICT ELECTION 2012: You Decide, Then Compare With the Experts
CANDIDATE TRACKER
*


----------



## pahapoika

Romney came off as a class act at the dinner.

now if he could only throw some love at the unions i could feel better about voting for him


----------



## kwflatbed

*Campaigns Back to Attack Mode After Night of Laughs *


Obama, Romney head into weekend back on attack, with days until final debate, about two weeks until election
*FOX NEWS POLL: Support for Obama Dips in Ohio*

*FOX NEWS POLL: Romney Ahead in Florida*

*PREDICT ELECTION 2012: *Decide, Compare

*CANDIDATE TRACKER: On the Trail*

*Will Tough Talk on China Hurt US?*
*BIAS ALERT: Host Talks of Obama's 'Higher Calling'*


*OPINION:* MSNBC's Alex Wagner says Obama is answering a 'higher calling' - Romney is just doing 'next thing'


----------



## 7costanza

And there it is! Fight the power, fight the power....Ummm.. Mr







President you are the power!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama, Romney Cram Foreign Policy*



_AP _
Presidential candidates take break from campaigning in battleground states and get ready for Monday's foreign policy debate, as Obama studies at Camp David and Romney spends weekend in Florida continuing intensive preparation.



*Jobless Rates Shape Race in Midwest*
*Romney, Obama Camps Attack Rival Candidate's Leadership*
*Election Handicappers Say Republicans Face Uphill Climb to Regain Control of Senate*
*Some Experts Question Details of Obama's Gas Price Claim*
*PREDICT ELECTION *| *CANDIDATE TRACKER*

*

Unions shift focus to state, local races to preserve bargaining deals
**

Sen. Graham slams administration over Libya attack
- New details emerge of deadly Libya attack
*
*Watch the 'Fox News Sunday' Post-Game Show*


*VIDEO: *Watch Fox News' Chris Wallace and panel discuss the 2012 race and candidates' strategies
*BIAS ALERT: MSNBC Host Claims It's Unconstitutional for Romney to Challenge Obama*

*OPINION: MSNBC Host Talks of Obama's 'Higher Calling'*


----------



## LGriffin

*U.N. Partner to Monitor U.S. Elections for Voter Suppression by&#8230;Conservatives?*

The Hill is reporting that The Organization for Security and Cooperation (OSCE), a United Nations partner on democracy and human rights projects, will be deploying several dozen observers across the United States amid concerns of voter suppression. Alerted by left-leaning civil rights groups, they are apparently on the lookout for "systematic" efforts to prevent minorities from voting for President Obama.
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/u-n...tions-for-voter-suppression-by-conservatives/

Do you recall a few years back when black panthers intimidated voters with batons at the polls and Holder refused to charge them? Well now we're being punished.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump: 'I have something very, very big concerning the president of the United States'*








Trump (Comedy Central)
Donald Trump, the real estate mogul, reality TV star and de facto leader of the "birther" movement, says he is planning a "big announcement" about President Barack Obama.
"I have something very, very big concerning the president of the United States," Trump told "Fox & Friends" on Monday during a phone interview. "I will be announcing it sometime probably Wednesday and it's going to be very big."
"Will it change the election?" co-host Gretchen Carlson asked Trump.
"Possibly," Trump replied. "It's very big-bigger than anybody would know."

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/trump-announcement-obama-133419054--election.html


----------



## sdb29

pahapoika said:


> now if he could only throw some love at the unions i could feel better about voting for him


I think somebody else posted this already, but when he was the Republican Governor of MA he left the Quinn Bill and Details alone, even though everybody (but us) would have loved him if he had messed with them.

It took a Democrat to do the deed and screw the unions.

I'm happy with the love from Romney for that alone.


----------



## Guest

So here we go with Debate #3 fixin' to get started and -- fittingly, it's being held in *BOCA RATON*, Florida. That's the perfect location for this last debate because, given how desperate he is these days, there's going to be an unprecedented amount of bullshit spewing forth from the *MOUTH OF THE RAT* tonight. Governor Romney, on the other hand, will be his usual, articulate, educated, eloquent, convincing, and reasonable self.

P.S. If you're watching, I hope you're watching it on CSPAN, where you don't have to put up with the libtard popaganda from the biased, liberal, media scumbags who control everything on the news.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Glad the debates are over... the next step is voting. 

For Romney. 
And Brown.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Mitt fucked it up...hopefully he has enough momentum to get over the finish


----------



## Herrdoktor

Rough night for Romney


----------



## niteowl1970

As a citizen all I can do to support Mitt Romney is by donating money, holding signs at Romney events and polling locations, and speaking to friends and neighbors why they should support Mitt Romney and of course vote for him on November 6th. I can't control much else and even though I have confidence in him I'm not sure enough Americans do to get him elected.


----------



## Guest

Mitt should have been a lot more aggressive listing the failures of Obama. Obama looked like a gangsta sneering at Mitt through the magic of the split screen, so I'm hoping that was enough of a turn-off for voters.

But geez, Governor Romney, this was the last big chance to come out of the chute and voice our frustration and anger, and you just played Mister Rogers instead. Don't get me wrong, I love Mister Rogers, but I need to be comforted by a President who'll protect our country's economy, traditions, and borders, not a guy who'll talk to me in a soothing voice and make me a cup of cocoa to drink while he plays nice with the neighbors.


----------



## SinePari

Looking forward to Nov 7 with no more commercials.


----------



## Guest

I'm looking forward to not seeing my Facebook page littered with crap from people whose political opinions I wish would remain a secret. 

For that reason alone I miss the 1970s!


----------



## Guest

I was thinking the exact same thing, Wolfie, but I was fired up and Romney was just there to be Mister Nice Guy.

Please, God, don't let Romney be throwing in the towel. He seemed kind of lukewarm, though as I listen to the radio today I'm hearing that Romney had a pitch and a tenor that was important and was able to successfully relate foreign policy issues back to our domestic economic nightmare.

I'm staying optimistic that the voters will consider the nightmare of the past four years, and the even more scary proposition of what the next four years will be like if the Communist-in-Chief gets reelected.

WIN, MITT, WIN.


----------



## Guest

I wish Mitt had been a little more aggressive, but I did like how every time Obama would answer a question with "Well I wouldn't do what Gov Romney would do...", then Mitt would respond with "Attacking me isn't finding a solution. Attacking me isn't helping America." I think he came across as being above the snide comments.

I also enjoyed when Bob Schieffer referred to Osama Bin Laden as "Obama Bin Laden". 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## 7costanza

Rough night for black people.

http://www.infowars.com/obama-supporters-continue-threats-to-riot-assassinate-romney/
*Obama Supporters Continue Threats To Riot, Assassinate Romney*

If the Secret Service does plan on following this up, they are going to be very busy indeed.


----------



## kwflatbed

_AP_
* In final debate, Obama zips one-liners *
*at Romney - but will it get him votes?*


*POWER PLAY: Time is Running Out for President Obama to Reset the Race*
*FACT CHECK: Despite Obama Insistence It 'Wasn't True,' Op-Ed Shows Romney Right on Auto Bailout Claim*
*TRANSCRIPT*| *VIDEOS* | *FOLLOW @FOXNEWS ON TWITTER* | *PREDICT THE ELECTION* | *CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*First Debate Question on Libya Goes Unanswered* | *Schieffer Makes 'Obama bin Laden' Gaffe*
*OPINION: Romney Win Depends on Who Shows Up to Vote* | *Romney Reminds Obama About Open-Mic Medvedev Gaffe*
*YOU DECIDE: * *Which Issue Will Most Decide Who Will Get Your Vote for President?*


*BIAS ALERT: Matthews Spewing His Own Racism?*

*OPINION:* Post-debate, MSNBC's Matthews claims Romney supporters fueled by racial hatred of Obama

*OPINION: Talk About Airing 'Ignorant' Expertise*
*

Obama to Appear on 'Tonight Show' Days Before Election
**


Vogue Editor Freezing Ann Out of Fashion World?

Critics question whether Obama-
supporter Anna Wintour is pressuring designers to run from Ann Romney
Justice Kagan Suggests Gender Helped Her Get Nominated

*


----------



## SinePari

Jeepy said:


> I'm looking forward to not seeing my Facebook page littered with crap from people whose political opinions I wish would remain a secret.


Lately I like to *suggest friends* with those who are on the fringes of their respective political views and others who are polar opposites just for my entertainment.


----------



## pahapoika

caught the last 20 minutes on the radio and they both sounded OK which is not necessarily a good thing for Mitt. basically 2 politicians making some lofty promises in a really bad economy.

osama did come off as a bit of an ass and Mitt took the high road.

in their closing statements osama promised more welfare by taking money from the rich and Romney promised more jobs.

let's hope more people are interested in getting a job then collecting welfare.


----------



## Guest

Jeepy said:


> Mitt should have been a lot more aggressive listing the failures of Obama. Obama looked like a gangsta sneering at Mitt through the magic of the split screen, so I'm hoping that was enough of a turn-off for voters.
> 
> But geez, Governor Romney, this was the last big chance to come out of the chute and voice our frustration and anger, and you just played Mister Rogers instead. Don't get me wrong, I love Mister Rogers, but I need to be comforted by a President who'll protect our country's economy, traditions, and borders, not a guy who'll talk to me in a soothing voice and make me a cup of cocoa to drink while he plays nice with the neighbors.


Romney only had to do two things to win last night......appear level-headed and Presidential.

On those fronts, he hit a grand slam.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I didn't see the debate, but I keep hearing over and over, that Romney left a lasting impression of being so much more "Presidential" than Obama.
> 
> One media person described it as if Romney were the incumbent and Obama the challenger.


Yep. Romney was calm and collected, no snide comments or attacks. Obama was constantly interrupting him, attacking him instead of answering questions, and got pretty defensive.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I didn't see the debate, but I keep hearing over and over, that Romney left a lasting impression of being so much more "Presidential" than Obama.
> 
> One media person described it as if Romney were the incumbent and Obama the challenger.


Obama is in deep trouble, and he knows it. All Romney had to do to win that debate was to appear level-headed and Presidential, which he did.

I mean, look at the guy. If I were making a movie involving the POTUS, Mitt Romney is straight out of Central Casting.


----------



## SinePari

Running against Joe Kennedy III, really Sean Beilat? Anyone think he has a chance? Money would be better spent on lap dances.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Maybe Bielat should say he's an Indian!
BTW 7's comment was too big to fail or quote for that matter, but has anyone else's Dept been overly zealous checking your riot gear? BPD has, filters, OC _SPRAY,_etc
And don't hold your breath waiting for Holder's DOJ to investigate threats-the policy there is "if it's done by a minority-it's not our priority"-'nuf said!


----------



## LGriffin

Romnesia?...ghey


----------



## LGriffin

MESS nbc crowd booing a 9YO girl:
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...e-audience-boos-little-girl-supporting-romney

Stay classy, sheeple!


----------



## 7costanza

*Should we riot yet? O yeah Romney voters have to work they cant riot.*

*Guilford Co. voters say ballot cast for Romney came up Obama on machine*

http://myfox8.com/2012/10/23/guilford-county-voters-say-they-voted-for-the-wrong-candidate/
GREENSBORO, N.C. -The presidential election is just around the corner and voting issues have already become a problem in Guilford County. 
On Monday, several voters complained that their electronic ballot machine cast the wrong vote. All the complaints were made by people who voted at the Bur-Mil Park polling location.
One of the voters, Sher Coromalis, says she cast her ballot for Governor Mitt Romney, but every time she entered her vote the machine defaulted to President Obama.
"I was so upset that this could happen," said Coromalis.
Guilford County Board of Elections Director George Gilbert says the problem arises every election. It can be resolved after the machine is re-calibrated by poll workers.
"It's not a conspiracy it's just a machine that needs to be corrected," Gilbert said.
After the third try, Coromalis says she was able to get her vote counted for Gov. Romney but was still annoyed.
"I should have just mailed it in," Coromalis said.


----------



## kwflatbed

*STOP THE PRESSES: 
Obama 'On the Record' *

After insisting that call to Des Moines Register seeking endorsement stay off the record, White House reverses

*300 Suspected Noncitizens Found on Colorado Voter Rolls*
*Fake Letters Spark Fears of Voter Intimidation in Florida*
*Final Sprint Through Swing States*
*Eastwood Returns in Romney Ad*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*PREDICT THE ELECTION*


*BIAS ALERT: 'Watch' 
Scribe 'Clearly' Can't See*

NY Times columnist Alessandra Stanley makes stunning declaration - Obama/Biden swept debates

*OPINION: Apology Tour Didn't Happen, Media Say*
*OPINION: Matthews Spewing His Own Racism?*
*YOU DECIDE: * *Which Issue Will Most Decide Who Will Get Your Vote?*


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Have started to stock up on ammo-suggest y'all do the same


----------



## SinePari

I've been saying Romney is the best choice for the party for about the last 8 years (read my posts). But he's fighting a tidal wave of idiots who think "The Daily Show" is a trustworthy news source.

Lawd hab mercy


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Running against Joe Kennedy III, really Sean Beilat? Anyone think he has a chance? Money would be better spent on lap dances.


The way the Democrats redistricted that Congressional district to force out Barney Frank could bite them in the ass....they added the heavily Republican Attleboros and surrounding areas. Bielat has a chance, as I think Kennedy Fatigue has set-in.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Bielat has a chance, as I think Kennedy Fatigue has set-in.


 Can these people just fucking dry up and blow away? I'm so sick of the Kennedys that I'm embarrassed to be half Irish.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Trump: 'I have something very, very big concerning the president of the United States'*








Trump (Comedy Central)
Donald Trump, the real estate mogul, reality TV star and de facto leader of the "birther" movement, says he is planning a "big announcement" about President Barack Obama.
"I have something very, very big concerning the president of the United States," Trump told "Fox & Friends" on Monday during a phone interview. "I will be announcing it sometime probably Wednesday and it's going to be very big."
"Will it change the election?" co-host Gretchen Carlson asked Trump.
"Possibly," Trump replied. "It's very big-bigger than anybody would know."

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/trump-announcement-obama-133419054--election.html[/quote]








kwflatbed said:


> ​*Trump, celebrity attorney stir up GOP race*​​​http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/T...race/-/9848766/17120690/-/wglp36/-/index.html​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Mr Scribbles said:


> Have started to stock up on ammo-suggest y'all do the same


 violence is never the answer


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

justanotherparatrooper said:


> violence is never the answer


Though preparation for impending violence is.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

*Brent Bozell on CNN: Don't Air 'SEAL Team Six' Until After the Election*

The Media Research Center's Brent Bozell told CNN on Wednesday that the upcoming National Geographic drama "SEAL Team Six," produced by Obama-supporter Harvey Weinstein and set to air two days before Election Day, should not be released until after the election is over.
"If it doesn't have a political agenda, as they say it doesn't, and if there aren't any political purposes behind this, as they say there aren't, then simply put it off by two days," Bozell told CNN.

http://www.mrc.org/biasalerts/brent-bozell-cnn-dont-air-seal-team-six-until-after-election


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Trump: 'I have something very, very big concerning the president of the United States'*


*My reaction: * http://tinyurl.com/95wfurv


----------



## Mr Scribbles

justanotherparatrooper said:


> violence is never the answer











To quote a great man: "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## LGriffin

That video was hilarious, especially the interview of Dukakis! Really, who the hell cares what Gloria Allred or Willie Horton's furlough friend has to say?
Trump rubs many people the wrong way but I think the media just goes out of their way to clip his proclamations as they do with every vocal conservative. I like him because he tells it like it is, no sugar-coated BS. I just wish that he had specified that the documents be true and unaltered, unlike the hacked birth certificate o produced.


----------



## 7costanza

God bless Texas!!
*Texas sparks international row with election observers*

Texas authorities have threatened to arrest international election observers, prompting a furious response from the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE).
"The threat of criminal sanctions against [international] observers is unacceptable," Janez Lenarčič, the Director of the OSCE Office for Democratic Institutions and Human Rights (ODIHR), said in a *statement*. "The United States, like all countries in the OSCE, has an obligation to invite ODIHR observers to observe its elections."

Lawmakers from the group of 56 European and Central Asian nations have been observing U.S. elections since 2002, without incident. Their presence has become a flashpoint this year, however, as Republicans accuse Democrats of voter fraud while Democrats counter that GOP-inspired voter ID laws aim to disenfranchise minority voters.http://thehill.com/blogs/global-aff...rks-international-row-with-election-observers


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> God bless Texas!!
> *Texas sparks international row with election observers*
> 
> Texas authorities have threatened to arrest international election observers, prompting a furious response from the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE).
> "The threat of criminal sanctions against [international] observers is unacceptable," Janez Lenarčič, the Director of the OSCE Office for Democratic Institutions and Human Rights (ODIHR), said in a *statement*. "The United States, like all countries in the OSCE, has an obligation to invite ODIHR observers to observe its elections."
> 
> Lawmakers from the group of 56 European and Central Asian nations have been observing U.S. elections since 2002, without incident. Their presence has become a flashpoint this year, however, as Republicans accuse Democrats of voter fraud while Democrats counter that GOP-inspired voter ID laws aim to disenfranchise minority voters.http://thehill.com/blogs/global-aff...rks-international-row-with-election-observers


I think I've moving to Texas on July 17th, 2020.....the day after I retire.


----------



## Guest

The DemocRats are trying to steal this election, if they succeed in their thievery that may very well be the flashpoint. Stand by!!!


----------



## LGriffin

> Janez Lenarčič, the Director of the OSCE Office for Democratic Institutions and Human Rights (ODIHR), said in a *statement*. "The United States, like all countries in the OSCE, has an obligation to invite ODIHR observers to observe its elections."




GTFO, Janez, Your people failed to "observe" votes for Romney which scanned for Obama multiple times. Thankfully, a couple of voters were observant enough to pick up on it. How many didn't notice?

I voted by absentee ballot this year and i'll be following up on it, even though an R vote in MA is an exercise in futility.
http://www.infowars.com/guilford-co-nc-voters-say-ballot-cast-for-romney-came-up-obama-on-machine/


----------



## 7costanza

This is creepy on so many levels, does this village idiot have no shame.
President Obama's campaign is out with an eyebrow-raising new ad targeting young voters in which Lena Dunham, the creator of the HBO hit series 'Girls,' compares her first voting experience to losing her virginity. ​'Your first time shouldn't be with just anybody,' Dunham, 26, says in the ad. 'You want to do it with a great guy.'​Dunham goes on to explain that 'your first time' should be with 'someone who really cares about and understands women; A guy who cares whether you get health insurance and specifically whether you get birth control.'​​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2223316/Lena-Dunham-says-time-Obama-US-election-video-paid-Presidents-campaign.html#ixzz2AQG3PCCN ​Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​'My first time was with Obama': Outrage over Girls star Lena Dunham's election video paid for by the president's campaign​​​


----------



## 7costanza

These lowlife democrats are going to do this to the wrong person and its going to end well.
*Lake County veteran's Mitt Romney signs, flags torched in yardLAKE COUNTY, Fla. -*

Police are searching for the vandals who apparently torched more than a dozen campaign signs and American flags in a Howey-in-the-Hills veteran's yard.
*[PICS: Signs, flags burned | ELECTION 2012: **Complete coverage | Swing state sprint]*
William Overbay said someone ignited the flags and signs, which supported Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney, that he had lined along his yard. The vandals also painted a sign on his driveway reading "Obama for life," at his DuPont Circle home, Overbay said.http://www.masscops.com/threads/campaign-2012.108448/page-17#post-718500


----------



## kwflatbed

*League recruits inmates to vote absentee*

The League of Women Voters - already under fire for scorching U.S. Sen. Scott Brown in a scathing attack ad - has now launched a jailhouse voter registration drive, urging inmates to cast absentee ballots, the Herald has learned.
The ostensibly nonpartisan groups' Worcester chapter has hung posters in the Worcester County House of Correction assuring inmates who want to send in their absentee ballots there is "no stamp needed ... free mailing by League of Women Voters."
Leanore Bona, president of the Worcester Area League of Women Voters, insisted the get-out-the-vote push has nothing to do with boosting Democratic challenger Elizabeth Warren in the tight Senate race. The group's state leadership denied involvement with the effort.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20221026league_recruits_inmates_to_vote_absentee/


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIAS ALERT: Tell-All Book On Biden Ignored by Media*


*OPINION:*'The Payoff,' which puts Joe Biden in an unfavorable light, goes unnoticed by mainstream media
*VIDEO: Media Gives No Attention to Book on Biden*

*Campaign Funds Surpasses $2B*

*CANDIDATE TRACKER*

*PREDICT THE ELECTION*
*Ad Likens Obama Vote 
To Losing Your Virginity*


Campaign urges to 'do it with a guy' who 'cares whether you get health insurance and... birth control'
*YOU DECIDE: **Does Ad Linking Voting With Virginity Cross the Line?*

*Campaigns Step Up Efforts to Court Undecided Ohio Women*
*Texas to International Vote Monitors: 'Bring It'*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Romney Up in Va.*


----------



## 7costanza

Im speechless. This means the Military in Afghanistan will not be able to vote?
Absentee ballots may have been destroyed in crash
Associated Press - 3 hrs agohttp://news.yahoo.com/absentee-ballots-may-destroyed-crash-210240583--election.html

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (AP) - Federal officials say that absentee ballots being sent to U.S. military serving in Afghanistan may have been burned in a plane crash.
A top official in the Federal Voting Assistance Program this week notified election officials across the nation that a transport plane crashed at Shindad Air Base on Oct. 19.
The crash resulted in the destruction of 4,700 pounds of mail inbound to troops serving in the area.
Federal officials in their email to state election offices said they did not know if any ballots were destroyed. They also said the lost mail was limited to one zip code.
But they recommended that election officials resend a new ballot to anyone who requested one since the first ballot may have been destroyed in the crash and fire.http://news.yahoo.com/absentee-ballots-may-destroyed-crash-210240583--election.html


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Democrats using Javelins now? Shooting down planes? Unreal...


----------



## Dan Stark




----------



## 7costanza

*Democrats truly are the scum of the earth.*

*Is voter fraud being committed in Ohio?*

COLUMBUS, Ohio - Two volunteer poll workers at an Ohio voting station told Human Events that they observed van loads of Ohio residents born in Somalia - the state is home to the second-largest Somali population in the United States - being driven to the voting station and guided by Democratic interpreters on the voting process. No Republican interpreters were present, according to these volunteers.
While it's not unusual for get-out-the-vote groups to help voters get to the polls, the volunteers who talked to Human Events observed a number of troubling and questionable activities.
A source, who wishes to remain anonymous, is a volunteer outside the Morse Road polling center. She has witnessed Somalis who cannot speak English come to the polling center. They are brought in groups, by van or bus. The Democrats hand them a slate card and say, "vote Brown all the way down." Given that Sherrod Brown is the incumbent Democrat Senator in Ohio, one can assume that this is the reference.
Non-English speaking voters may use an interpreter. The interpreters are permitted by law to interpret for the individual voting; however, they are forbidden from influencing their vote in any way. Another source who also wishes to remain anonymous has seen Democrat interpreters show the non-English speaking Somalis how to vote the Democrat slate that they were handed outside. According to this second source, there are not any Republican Somali interpreters available.
The logical follow-up question is whether a non-English speaking person is an American citizen. Although Republican leadership in Ohio passed a voting reform law, it was repealed by the legislature itself after the Democrats threatened a referendum. According to the Ohio Secretary of State's web site, someone wanting to vote early in Ohio must supply one of the following in writing on the absentee ballot form, whether voting early by mail or in person: an Ohio driver's license number; the last four digits of the social security number; or a copy of a current and valid photo identification, military identification, or a current - within the last 12 months - utility bill, including cell phone bill, bank statement, government check, paycheck, or other government document that shows the person's name and address in addition to the voter registration acknowledgement.http://www.humanevents.com/2012/10/26/is-voter-fraud-being-committed-in-ohio/


----------



## kwflatbed

*MSNBC Now Actively Telling Viewers How to Vote on Gay Marriage*​​It should come as no surprise that MSNBC's socially liberal anchors are biased in favor of gay marriage -- saying it's an issue of "marriage equality." But on Friday's _MSNBC Live_, anchor Thomas Roberts dropped all pretext of being a neutral journalist by explicitly telling viewers how they should vote on the controversial issue.
Speaking on Friday with Jennifer Chrisler, Executive Director of the Family Equality Council, openly gay host Thomas Roberts actually told his audience how to vote on ballot questions in the states of Maryland, Maine, Minnesota and Washington. [See video below. MP3 audio here.]

Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/jeffrey-meyer/2012/10/26/msnbc-now-actively-telling-viewers-how-vote-gay-marriage#ixzz2AVz8NomJ​​​​


----------



## kwflatbed

*In Iowa, disappointment with Obama runs deep*









AFP 10/27/2012 1:57:30 AM
In Iowa, a rural state of outsized political importance, retired nurse Pauline McAreavy is among thousands eager to vote against President Barack Obama after four years of disappointment.

McAreavy holds a personal grudge against the president that dates back to 2008, when she hosted Obama's supporters for three weeks in the Midwestern state that nurtured his improbable White House dreams.

She never got a thank you note for her small role in helping land Obama in the White House, but McAreavy's antagonism goes deeper, the product of broken promises and accumulated disillusion with the "hope" promised by the man who has billed himself an "adopted son" of Iowa.

"Obama gave us this 'no red, no blue state' America," said McAreavy, 78.

"I was fooled, I kick myself everyday," she said. "I said: 'In four years I'll get you buddy -- and I'm going to.'"

Her home lies in the state's Iowa County, where residents gave exactly the same number of votes to Obama and his Republican rival John McCain in the 2008 elections: 4,173 votes each.

http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire/CNG---d31f4c6d8703eb91cc6dc8bbada0cf1d---81


----------



## kwflatbed

*Allen West in Close, Down and Dirty Florida Race*

As freshman congressman Allen West fights for a second term, he's facing a surprisingly strong challenge from a Democratic newcomer in one of the most vicious races in the country.

West, a tea party favorite, currently represents Florida's 22nd District., which covers parts of coastal Palm Beach and Broward counties. But after redistricting he's moved north to run in the 18th District, which includes Martin and St. Lucie counties and parts of northern Palm Beach County.

The 51-year-old veteran of Desert Storm and the Iraq war is facing Democrat Patrick Murphy, a 29-year-old businessman who works for his family's environmental cleanup business.

A conservative firebrand, West has made national headlines for his controversial comments, but Murphy contends he is so extreme he is an embarrassment. The Democrat's ads have highlighted comments in which West referred to Social Security as "a form of modern, 21st-century slavery," castigated Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz as "vile" and "not a lady," and complained that progressive women were "neutering American men."








*Allen West (AP Photo)*

Read more on Newsmax.com: West in Close, Down and Dirty Florida Race 
Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!​​​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Big fan of West. He's dead on the money calling Wasserman-Schultz vile. She's one of the worst people alive, gets caught in flat out lies and tries to tap dance around it.


----------



## pahapoika

i like West. hope he keeps his seat.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## 7costanza

This is just sick.
*Children 'of the future' blame 'Mom and Dad' for electing Mitt Romney, sing about Romney letting sick people 'just die'*

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/10/27/children-of-the-future-blame-mom-and-dad-for-electing-mitt-romney-sing-about-romney-letting-sick-people-just-die/#ixzz2AcYQJGSA​A new video from the founders of a celebrated advertising agency features children "of the future" singing about the aftermath of a Mitt Romney presidency: A world where sick people are required to "just die," the atmosphere is "frying," gays can be "fixed" and "oil fills the sea."
The children, who stare blankly at the camera throughout the video, even take pains to explicitly mention that they blame "mom and dad" for all those

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/10/27/children-of-the-future-blame-mom-and-dad-for-electing-mitt-romney-sing-about-romney-letting-sick-people-just-die/#ixzz2AcYgRG4O​


----------



## LGriffin

Way to rip off _The Wall_
Unreal.
Didn't you notice the masses of sick people dying without healthcare in MA?
How about our horrible schools?


----------



## 7costanza

Lets finnish this strong , the only people this storm will influence in their voting is the left. Every conservative I know would crawl to the voting booth to flush this floater.
*Latest Rasmussen Polls Project Romney To Win 279+ Electoral Voteshttp://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/10/29/Romney-Rasmussen-win-election*

*According to the latest Rasmussen state polls, Mitt Romney is in position to win the presidency; he should win at least 279 electoral votes. Romney leads in Florida, Ohio, Virginia, Colorado, and New Hampshire; Obama leads in Pennsylvania and Nevada. Wisconsin and Iowa are tied. Were Romney to win both Wisconsin and Iowa, he'd secure another 16 electoral votes, putting him at 295 electoral votes. By way of contrast, George W. Bush won 286 electoral votes in 2004.*


----------



## LGriffin

Acts of desperation by a stunt (stupid cunt):
*DNC Chair Involved in Altercation Outside Polling Location*

*Debbie Wasserman Schultz - Fighting for Florida*


Wasserman Schultz was greeting voters and waiving her campaign signs on a street that leading into the polling site and was obstructing traffic by stopping cars before they could even enter the parking area.
The police officer respectfully asked Wasserman Schultz to move onto the sidewalk as everyone else was required to do, but the Congresswoman was unhappy with not being able to campaign how she saw it fit. Unnerved by the simple request from a police officer, Wasserman Schultz made a "well placed" phone call to some unknown individual in a position of authority. Five minutes later, the Aventura City Mayor came to the scene and was confronted by Debbie Wasserman Schultz and proceeded to get an earful from her as well.
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2012/10/dnc-chair-involved-in-altercation-outside-polling-location/


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> The police officer respectfully asked Wasserman Schultz to move onto the sidewalk as everyone else was required to do, but the Congresswoman was unhappy with not being able to campaign how she saw it fit.


I just would have arrested her.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I would have loved to kick that pig in the face, but then again, I do hate to get shit on my shoes.


----------



## LGriffin

+1 Koz, Never compromise the boots.
Those fugly slut-liner eyes bulge out of her squash so much, it would be worth the liquid hell blow back just to turn em' scratchy red.
Lie about something now, bitch!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Ahh the "well placed" phone call-who hasn't been on the receiving end of THAT one...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Campaigns Face Frightful Final Week Before Vote*


*POWER PLAY: *Dead-heat presidential race, coupled with devastating storm, makes Ohio polling unpredictable

*Obama, Romney Task: 6 Days to Re-Energize Voters*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*PREDICT THE ELECTION*
*BIAS ALERT: MSNBC's Mitchell Slams Romney*


*OPINION: *Anchor questions Mitt Romney's motives as candidate helps collect supplies for Sandy's victims
*VIDEO: Expect Mainstream Media to Resume Obama Boosting*

*OPINION: Media Politicizing Storm*
*OPINION: New York Times Goes Wall-to-Wall for Obama*


----------



## 7costanza

Serenity now......
*'Seinfeld' Star Trashes Andrew Breitbart as a 'Liar'*

*President Barack Obama sycophant Jason Alexander of "Seinfeld" fame is having a hard time explaining away Benghazi-Gate.*

So Alexander is going on the offensive, blasting sites like Breitbart.com along with its founder.
Twitchy.com reports the actor called the late Andrew Breitbart a liar and trashed conservative media for daring to question the Obama administration's murky narrative on the death of four Americans on Sept. 11 in Libya.
Here's Alexander firing back at a fellow Twitter user on the subject:
ur bs info comes from Breitbart other right wing garbage sources. Not 1 source on site. God knows Breitbart wasn't a liar, right?​Later, Alexander doubled down on his attack.
site ur source, please. And if it's Breitbart or some other right wing blog, don't bother. It won't count for truth.​*
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/10/31/seinfeld-alexander-rips-breitbart*


----------



## Johnny Law

George, the ocean called and said shut the FUCK up!


----------



## Dan Stark

Good lord. He is an angry, short, little man.


----------



## Guest

*Dick Morris is very rarely wrong;*

*Opinion: Here comes the landslide*
By Dick Morris - 10/30/12 06:33 PM ET
Voters have figured out that President Obama has no message, no agenda and not even much of an explanation for what he has done over the past four years. His campaign is based entirely on persuading people that Mitt Romney is a uniquely bad man, entirely dedicated to the rich, ignorant of the problems of the average person. As long as he could run his negative ads, the campaign at least kept voters away from the Romney bandwagon. But once we all met Mitt Romney for three 90-minute debates, we got to know him - and to like him. He was not the monster Obama depicted, but a reasonable person for whom we could vote.
http://thehill.com/opinion/columnists/dick-morris/264935-here-comes-the-landslide


----------



## 7costanza

Morris is one of the best, Krauthhammer is another guy thats right on the money and I always agree with.


----------



## 7costanza

*Unreal......*

*Racist Rant by Obama's 2009 Inauguration Preacher*

*According to the Monroe County Reporter, Dr. Joseph Lowery spoke at St. James Baptist Church on Saturday in an attempt to push the vote for President Barack Obama. Lowery, you may recall, was the genius who uttered these glorious words at the inauguration of Obama in 2009 during his benediction:*

Lord, in the memory of all the saints who from their labors rest, and in the joy of a new beginning, we ask you to help us work for that day when black will not be asked to get back, when brown can stick around &#8230; when yellow will be mellow &#8230; when the red man can get ahead, man &#8230; and when white will embrace what is right.

He hasn't moderated any. At the church, Lowery said that he liked giving the benediction in 2008 because he had the last word. He also said, according to the _Reporter_, that the inauguration was "the first time in his life he enjoyed the national anthem; he said the anthem is too militaristic. He said he would like to see the national anthem changed to 'Lift Every Voice,' which is known as the '***** National Anthem,' or to 'America the Beautiful.'

Lowery blasted blacks who didn't bother showing up to the polls for Obama in 2008. "I don't know what kind of a n----- wouldn't vote with a black man running. All that he did with the stimulus was genius. Nobody intelligent would risk this country with Romney."

He also said that when he was younger, he thought all white people were going to hell. Then he "mellowed and just said most of them were." Now, the _Reporter_ said, Lowery said he's back to his original view. All white people are going to hell. Then he added, "I'm frightened by the level of hatred and bitterness coming out in this election."


----------



## kwflatbed

*BIAS ALERT: Late Night TV Roughs Up Mitt, Not Dems*


Study finds Romney 'leading in humor race' as comedians tell more jokes about him than all Dems combined
*OPINION: Bush Economy Attacked, Bad Obama Economy Ignored*

*OPINION: Obama Twice Uses MSNBC Slogan 'Lean Forward' While Addressing Disaster Relief*
*OPINION: MSNBC Host Slams Romney*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER* | *PREDICT ELECTION*
*Vote Unknown, But Democrats Leading in Number of Early Ballots Cast*
*POWER PLAY: 3 Numbers That Could Hold Key to Romney Win*
*Report: Ohio Early Voting Machines Mark Romney Votes for Obama*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Voters Disapprove of Obama's Handling of Economy, Libya*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Romney, Obama Tied*


----------



## kwflatbed

A Meet and Greet! 
Senator Brown invites all of Fall River and surrounding area residents to come to Sagres Restaurant in Fall River.


Sagres Restaurant
177 Columbia St, Fall River, Massachusetts 02721-1358
View Map · Get Directions











*


 
Saturday
 
1:00pm
Let's welcome Senator Brownback to Fall River! If you are interested in holding signs, before the event, please arrive by 12:00. Signs will be provided.
 

*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Donald Trump's Response To President Obama's Lack Of Transparency*

Mr. Obama missed the deadline set by Donald Trump. Subsequently, Mr. Trump is not happy&#8230;

Video:http://www.westernjournalism.com/donald-trumps-response-to-president-obamas-lack-of-transparency/


----------



## Meat Eater

Donald Trump should've doubled his offer the day Obama visited New Jersey and said the money would go to the victims of the storm!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Battleground Blitz for Final Campaign Weekend *


With just days to go until the election, Obama, Romney campaigns sprint to the finish with trips to swing states

*Obama Urges Voters: Take 'Revenge,' As Romney Team Rips 'Terrible' Message*
*Poll Problems: Romney Ballot, Obama Vote?*
*POWER PLAY: Obama Decries, Embraces Cynical Politics*
*Enthusiasm for Obama Weakens in Virginia*

*BIAS ALERT: Media Pin Meningitis on Romney?*


*OPINION: *Days before election, media find ways to make outrageous claims, including Romney will kill gays
*VIDEO: Media Ignoring Libya Attack?*

*OPINION: Many Myths of Obama Campaign*
*OPINION: Danger Signs in Polling*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*PREDICT THE ELECTION*


----------



## 7costanza

I handed out razor blades for Halloween to Obama supporters, looks like their going to need them very soon. The leftist polling has been nothing but a lie, I truly dont get the medias love with this DICKtator.
*Ohio: Romney Draws 30,000, Obama Draws 2800*

*As Chuck Todd and NBC release their juicy-juiced-juicery from a propagandist named Marist predicting Obama will nearly double his 2008 turnout advantage with a D+9 poll, in his first trip to Ohio since Hurricane Sandy, Mitt Romney attracted a jaw-dropping crowd of 30,000 at a rally Friday evening.*

Mean while at the Franklin County Fairgrounds in Ohio, President FailureTeleprompter drew a crowd of 2800.
You going to believe NBC News and Marist or your lying eyes?
ADDED: On Twitter, Jason Hart just alerted me to another interesting nugget. The population where Obama visited, Franklin County, is three times larger than where Romney appeared, Butler County. http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/11/03/Romney-Draws-30k-Obama-2800-Ohio


----------



## 7costanza

If your bored and actually like polling and politics this is a good article, comments after will put your mind at ease a bit.
http://washingtonexaminer.com/barone-going-out-on-a-limb-romney-wins-handily/article/2512470
*Barone: Going out on a limb: Romney beats Obama, handily*

Fundamentals usually prevail in American elections. That's bad news for Barack Obama. True, Americans want to think well of their presidents and many think it would be bad if Americans were perceived as rejecting the first black president.
But it's also true that most voters oppose Obama's major policies and consider unsatisfactory the very sluggish economic recovery -- Friday's jobs report showed an unemployment uptick.
Also, both national and target state polls show that independents, voters who don't identify themselves as Democrats or Republicans, break for Romney.
That might not matter if Democrats outnumbered Republicans by 39 to 32 percent, as they did in the 2008 exit poll. But just about every indicator suggests that Republicans are more enthusiastic about voting -- and about their candidate -- than they were in 2008, and Democrats are less so.
That's been apparent in early or absentee voting, in which Democrats trail their 2008 numbers in target states Virginia, Ohio, Iowa and Nevada.
The Obama campaign strategy, from the beginning, has recognized these handicaps, running barrages of early anti-Romney ads in states that Obama carried narrowly. But other states, not so heavily barraged, have come into contention.


----------



## Goose

The wife wouldn't vote for Romney; all I can say is that I'm very happy that she voted for Roseanne Barr over B0.


----------



## 7costanza

frank said:


> The wife wouldn't vote for Romney; all I can say is that I'm very happy that she voted for Roseanne Barr over B0.


----------



## GARDA

Fall Back, Moving Forward.


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama*

*HOUSTON, TX -* Friday afternoon at an early polling place located at 6719 W. Montgomery Road in Houston, NAACP members were seen advocating for President Barack Obama according to volunteer poll watchers on location at the time.
According to Eve Rockford, a poll watcher trained by voter integrity group True the Vote, three NAACP members showed up to the 139 precinct location with 50 cases of bottled water and began handing bottles out to people standing in line. While wearing NAACP labeled clothing, members were "stirring the crowd" and talking to voters about flying to Ohio to promote President Barack Obama.
After watching what was occurring, Rockford approached Polling Supervisor Rose Cochran about what she was seeing.
"I went to the polling supervisor and let her know that it was not appropriate that they were in the building handing out water. She ignored me. I repeated my statement. She told me that she would handle it. She did nothing. I then went to the assistant supervisor and he stood up, walked over to another table and then sat down. I then walked into the waiting room and they were reloading another dolly with more cases of water," Rockford said in a True the Vote incident report.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...r_president_obama_at_houston_polling_location


----------



## Johnny Law

Fucking scumbags trying to steal votes. Shoulda called the PD to step in.


----------



## kwflatbed

*North Carolina man brags on Facebook about voting multiple times for Obama*

A North Carolina man claims to have voted multiple times at multiple places for Barack Obama, Barracuda Brigade reported Friday. According to the blog post, Jim Turner wrote on Facebook that he had voted at least four times in four different precincts and intends to vote a fifth time at his home precinct in Pine Knoll Shores.
"I have voted once in Beaufort, once in Henderson, twice in Emerald Isle and will vote in my precinct in PKS," he reportedly wrote on a friend's Facebook page. "I will do whatever it takes to save our country from the world envisioned by Mitt and his fear mongering followers," he added.
The post was removed after being discovered, but a screenshot of the post can be seen at the Barracuda Brigade.
According to the Facebook page referenced by Barracuda Brigade, Turner was born in 1943 and is now retired.

http://www.examiner.com/article/nor...acebook-about-voting-multiple-times-for-obama


----------



## kwflatbed

Concerns raised over possible exploitation of mentally disabled voters

By Gregory Phillips
Staff writer
Jimmy Green's stepdaughter had never voted before. The 57-year-old is mentally disabled, and Green said she doesn't understand the concept of casting a ballot.
But this week, she called her parents to say she had voted for President Obama. The care home in Fayetteville where she lives registered its residents to vote and drove them to the polls, Green said.
"My concern is that somebody told her who to vote for," he said. "She didn't even know there's two different parties."
Complaints of uncomprehending voters being ferried to cast ballots surface every election. And in a presidential race as close as this year's, with huge levels of early voting, any perceived irregularity is falling under intense scrutiny.
But federal and state laws are very clear - there is no competency test for voting.
"The law specifically says that anyone with a disability is allowed to have assistance from anyone that they choose," said Terri Robertson, director of the Cumberland County Board of Elections. "As long as they can communicate to us in some way that they need assistance and who they wish to have assistance from, the law allows it."

http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/2012/11/01/1214384?sac=fo.local


----------



## Goose

7costanza said:


> View attachment 1411


I see you aren't married.  As a woman, she thinks that Roe v. Wade is one bad president away from being overturned. While I disagree with her, I'm not going to argue about it.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Candidates Focus on Battlegrounds, Undecided Voters in Final Days *


_AP_
Both Obama and Romney make last ditch efforts to win over undecided voters in key battleground states in final days of campaigning before election.
*User's Manual to Senate Elections*
*Palin Backs Romney With $5G Check*
*Obama Regulatory Agenda a Job Killer, Senator Says*
*Obama Camp Releases Ad Citing Biblical Background for Policies*

*BIAS ALERT: Blogger Hits Christian Romney Backers*


*OPINION:* CNN Belief Blog contributor accuses Christian conservatives of putting politics ahead of religion

*OPINION: Media Makes Outrageous Romney Claims Days Before Election*
*OPINION: Many Myths of Obama Campaign*
*OPINION: Danger Signs in Polling*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*PREDICT THE ELECTION*


----------



## 7costanza

Nice...
*Romney Garners Obama's Military Endorsements Times 100*

*Amid last week's news that Colin Powell had endorsed Obama, attention turned to which members of the military, active and retired, might endorse Gov. Romney.*

Today we know the answer in part, but on Monday we will know it full.
As of right now, "500 former military admirals and generals" are set to endorse Romney via a full page _Washington Times_ ad on Monday. The ad will bear the caption: "We, the undersigned, proudly support Governor Mitt Romney as our nation's next President and Commander-in-Chief."
Participants in the ad campaign have made it clear that neither Romney nor the Romney campaign solicited the ad: the 500 former military personnel involved in it are paying for the ad out of pocket, of their own volition. 
And to be clear, the 500 former admirals and generals involved in Monday's ad are not the only former members of the military endorsing Romney. _In fact, the list of Romney endorsements from the military dwarfs the list of military endorsements Obama has garnered_.
Here's an example -- Obama is endorsed by General Colin Powell, USA (ret.), General Wesley Clark, USA (ret.), Major General Paul Eaton, USA (ret.), Admiral Donald Gutter, USN, former JAG of the Navy (ret.), Admiral John Nathman, USN (ret.).
Romney, on the other hand, is endorsed by Admiral James B. Busey, USN (ret.), General James T. Conway, USMC (ret.), General Terrence R. Dake, USMC (ret.), Admiral James O. Ellis, USN (ret.), General Ronald R. Fogleman, USAF (ret.), General Tommy Franks, USA (ret.), General Alfred Hansen, USAF (ret.), Admiral Thomas Bibb Hayward, USN (ret.), General Chuck Albert Horner, USAF (ret.), Admiral Jerome LaMarr Johnson, USN (ret.), Admiral Timothy J. Keating, USN (ret.), General Paul X. Kelley, USMC (ret.), General William Kernan, USA (ret.), Admiral George E.R. Kinnear II, USN (ret.), General William L. Kirk, USAF (ret.), General James L. Lindsay, USA (ret.), General William R. Looney III, USAF (ret.), Admiral Hank Mauz, USN (ret.), General Robert Magnus, USMC (ret.), Admiral Paul David Miller, USN (ret.), General Henry Hugh Shelton, USA (ret.), General Lance Smith, USAF (ret.), Admiral Leighton Smith, Jr., USN (ret.), and the list goes on and on. 
Tomorrow it will top 500.
*
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2012/11/04/Romney-Garners-Obama-s-Military-Endorsements-Times-100*


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> The wife wouldn't vote for Romney; all I can say is that I'm very happy that she voted for Roseanne Barr over B0.


Remind her to go to the polls on Wednesday.


----------



## Goose

Mail in ballots arr the way to go for us...we dropped them off Friday night, so we have already voted.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed

*NY Daily News Endorses Mitt Romney*

The New York Daily News, the country's fifth largest newspaper, endorsed Mitt Romney on Sunday, joining the ranks of more than a dozen papers that have turned away from Barack Obama after endorsing his candidacy in 2008.

The paper's endorsement came as a surprise: the News has a staunchly Democratic editorial viewpoint. The Daily News is also owned by one of the country's most respected and influential Democrats, Mort Zuckerman, the billionaire real estate mogul.

But the New York daily staked its arguments against Obama not on politics but the economy, charging that President Obama's promises went unfulfilled.

"Revival of the U.S. as a land of opportunity and upward mobility is the central challenge facing the next president," the paper wrote. "The question for Americans: Who is more likely to accomplish the mission - Barack Obama or Mitt Romney?"

"Four years ago, the Daily News endorsed Obama, seeing a historic figure whose intelligence, political skills and empathy with common folk positioned him to build on the small practical experience he would bring to the world's toughest job. We valued Obama's pledge to govern with bold pragmatism and bipartisanship. The hopes of those days went unfulfilled."

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com: http://www.newsmax.com/Headline/NY-Daily-News-endorsement-Romney/2012/11/04/id/462695?s=al&promo_code=1095E-1#ixzz2BI9NKWA4 
Follow us: @newsmax_media on Twitter | newsmax on Facebook 
Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!​


----------



## kwflatbed

Some Troops Given Incorrect Ballots, May Not Be Able to Vote

*By Todd Starnes*
Some members of the military serving in Afghanistan were given "incorrect ballots" and may not be allowed to vote in the presidential election, according to the father of one of those soldiers.

Michael Boynton, of Valrico, Fla., told Fox News that his son is one of the disenfranchised soldiers who may not be able to vote.
"He said they gave out the ballots and before they could do anything - like mark them, they were ordered to return them," Boynton said. "He said they were told the ballots were incorrect - but they were never given the so-called corrected ballots."
That was five weeks ago - and as of today those soldiers have not been given new ballots, he said.
The Federal Voting Assistance Program said in a statement they are researching the matter.
"FVAP is completely nonpartisan and works to ensure that service members are aware of their right to vote and have the tools and resources to do so - from anywhere in the world," FVAP Acting Director Pam Mitchell told Fox News.
Boynton said his son, who is in the Army, had a chance to look at the disputed ballots and they seemed correct.
He said it's an outrage that his son and other members of the military may not be able to vote.

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarne...ncorrect-ballots-may-not-be-able-to-vote.html


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Some Troops Given Incorrect Ballots, May Not Be Able to Vote
> 
> *By Todd Starnes*
> Some members of the military serving in Afghanistan were given "incorrect ballots" and may not be allowed to vote in the presidential election, according to the father of one of those soldiers.
> 
> Michael Boynton, of Valrico, Fla., told Fox News that his son is one of the disenfranchised soldiers who may not be able to vote.
> "He said they gave out the ballots and before they could do anything - like mark them, they were ordered to return them," Boynton said. "He said they were told the ballots were incorrect - but they were never given the so-called corrected ballots."
> That was five weeks ago - and as of today those soldiers have not been given new ballots, he said.
> The Federal Voting Assistance Program said in a statement they are researching the matter.
> "FVAP is completely nonpartisan and works to ensure that service members are aware of their right to vote and have the tools and resources to do so - from anywhere in the world," FVAP Acting Director Pam Mitchell told Fox News.
> Boynton said his son, who is in the Army, had a chance to look at the disputed ballots and they seemed correct.
> He said it's an outrage that his son and other members of the military may not be able to vote.
> 
> http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarne...ncorrect-ballots-may-not-be-able-to-vote.html


It is very clear to me that this Administration is against, the most courageous and patriotic of Americans. The members of our Armed Forces. The way they are treating our men and women in uniform is disgraceful.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

OK, it's Monday and as much as I love politics-I'm so sick of it all by now that I miss the feminine hygiene and male erectile dysfunction ads.
BTW-looking at Lie-zy Warren has been shown to cause erectile dysfunction!


----------



## 7costanza

The OH rally had 30K + also, no freakin way O wins, no freakin way.
*30,000+ Rally for Romney in Pennsylvaniahttp://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/11/04/Gigantic-Rally-For-Romney-In-PA*


----------



## lofu

I can't wait to watch the major networks tripping over each other to call the election for Obama only to hopefully have to issue a retraction.


----------



## 7costanza

*I cant believe this race is even close.*

*November Surprise: Brown Leads Warren by 1 in MA*

*Just days after most Massachusetts political pundits had declared Democratic challenger Elizabeth Warren the victor in Tuesday's election battle with incumbent Republican Senator Scott Brown, a new University of Massachusetts-Lowell/Boston Herald poll shows the two are statistically tied on the eve of the election.http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...ows-Brown-Leads-Warren-By-1-In-MA-Senate-Race*


----------



## kwflatbed

*SWING TO MITT:*
*Papers Flip, Back Romney*

Analysis shows Romney has 24-15 edge in endorsements, while at least 30 US papers no longer back Obama

*Closing Time: In Final Hours, Are There Still Undecided Voters Left?*
*Biden Has Two-Gaffe Sunday*
*CANDIDATE TRACKER*
*PREDICT THE ELECTION*

*BIAS ALERT: 
Worst Spin Since 2008*

*OPINION: *Media's coverage of 2012 race was a war on truth and no matter who wins, the American public loses

*OPINION: Blogger Hits Christian Romney Backers*
*

OPINION: Media Makes Outrageous Romney Claims Days Before Election
OPINION: Myths of Obama Campaign
**

Shoot while you wait: Alabama GOP plans election night party at gun range

Published November 05, 2012
Associated Press
HOOVER, Alabama - Alabama Republicans plan to hold their election night party at a gun range, where participants will be able to shoot a few rounds as returns come in.
The state Republican Party is inviting supporters to the 52,000-square-foot Hoover Tactical Firearms for a "victory party" Tuesday night.
The suburban Birmingham business sells firearms and it has ranges where people can shoot their own guns or guns that are available for rent.
A party announcement says the shooting ranges will be available for two hours during the election event. There will also be a band and an appearance by Miss Alabama.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/05/shoot-while-wait-alabama-gop-plans-election-night-party-at-gun-range/?test=latestnews#ixzz2BMdaLT32
*


----------



## 7costanza

One final thought. Enjoy that crock of nuts on your face Barry.


----------



## Dan Stark

I'm not too optimistic


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I


Dan Stark said:


> I'm not too optimistic


ve got enough for both of us!


----------



## HousingCop

*Don't worry, the O-Bots in the employ of the government will be prying the R buttons off the keyboard come January!! Just like the Klinton goons did to the W buttons. *


----------



## Guest

Romney by 5-8%.


----------



## soxrock75

Delta784 said:


> Romney by 5-8%.


 From your lips to God's ears.......


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> Romney by 5-8%.


God I hope your right


----------



## SinePari

I hate being lumped into the same conversation with teachers and firefighters. If you have any notion they are on the same team, just look at the endorsements they give to Warren, Patrick and Obama. Things might be going well for the pinky ring crowds in the MTA and the IAFF, but the same is not true for police officers.


----------



## MaDuce

Obama takes early lead with Romney pulling ahead when his supporters get back from work.


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## kwflatbed

First polling place open today Dicksville Notch NH, 10 voters.
Romney 5
Obama 5
Split right down the middle.


----------



## 7costanza

Just got back from voting. Judging by polls,crowds,newspaper as well as other important endorsements im sticking with my RR by 7. I can only say that half this Country are fuckin traitors, the first time around you may have made a mistake theres no excuse your either a communist or a patriot and if the first one I hope to see you coming the other way when the civil war begins.


----------



## LGriffin

No black panthers, 7?
http://www.breitbart.com/breitbart-tv


----------



## kwflatbed

_AP_
*AMERICA DECIDES: First Votes Cast, Mitt Battles On, Obama Goes Home*


*PREDICT THE ELECTION: Take Your Best Shot at Predicting the Final Electoral Map* | *VIDEO: Electoral Map Still in Play *
*Election Day User's Manual * | *Social Issues Put to Vote on State Ballots* | *OPINION: Vote Comes With Responsibility *
*Time to Eliminate Electoral College?* | *Obama Poised to Win Financially * | *Biden to Run in 2016? * | *CANDIDATE TRACKER*
* THE COUNTRY DECIDES: Bret Baier, Megyn Kelly Bring You Complete Election Night Coverage Starting at 6PM ET*


----------



## 7costanza

LGriffin said:


> No black panthers, 7?
> http://www.breitbart.com/breitbart-tv


 Thats funny, on my way IN I said to the detail cop, "time to end socialism" and he gave me an approving laugh. On the way OUT I said " hey no black panthers?" to which he again laughed. I was a bit dissapointed by the ratio of R vs D supporters but as we all know conservatives are more lowkey. I did take a moment to shake all their hands, thank them for what they are doing though.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Judge issuing order to reinstate booted Philadelphia election officials, Republicans say*

Published November 06, 2012
FoxNews.com
A Pennsylvania judge is issuing an order to reinstate Republican election officials across Philadelphia who allegedly were ejected or refused entry by on-site Democratic voting chief judges, GOP officials tell Fox News.
One Republican official claimed that "just under 70" Republican election officials were blocked from Philadelphia polling sites Tuesday morning by Democrats on site. One of them, the official claimed, "was shoved out of the polling place."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/06/judge-issuing-order-to-reinstate-booted-philadelphia-election-officials/#ixzz2BSJg4K5x


----------



## kwflatbed

*UNIONS UNDER FIRE: Accused of Trying to Force 
Illegal Immigrants to Vote*


*Oregon Elections Worker Fired After Allegations of Ballot Tampering*
*Voter Fraud Monitors on High Alert on Election Day*
*Group Home Accused of Taking Patients to Vote for Obama*


----------



## kwflatbed

LGriffin said:


> No black panthers, 7?
> http://www.breitbart.com/breitbart-tv



*VOTE INTIMIDATION IN PHILLY? 
Booted GOP officials ordered seated, 
Black Panthers back at '08 polling site*


----------



## LGriffin

It's best to walk by wearing this:










And then lock your car doors within ear shot on your way out. They love that!


----------



## LGriffin

*NH residents cast first Election Day votes*

In Hart's Location, Obama had won with 23 votes, Romney received 9 and Libertarian Gary Johnson received 1 vote. Thirty-three votes were cast in 5 minutes, 42 seconds.
The towns have been enjoying their first-vote status since 1948 and it's a matter of pride to get everyone to the polls.
http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles...S.New.Hampshire.First.Returns/?cid=hero_media

They're obviously not interested in the "Live Free" portion of their states motto so enjoy all that dying under obamacare.
Hey Spaceshot, Gary Johnson is not a contender in this race. Way to throw away your vote.


----------



## grn3charlie

Fucking hate that! Have a facebook friend that I've known about 15 years and thought she had a head on her shoulders. She posts Ron Paul shit all the fucking time and shit that says voting for a third party is not throwing away your vote. It fucking is when they have no chance in hell of winning. Voting for one of these clowns IS a vote for Obama. Just like when Gov Erkel was re-elected. Fuck off sheeple. When you complain in the future know that I am not above throwing your stupidity in your face. 4 more years of putting a square peg in a round hole? Fuck no. Just remember 1996 Olympics!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Fingers crossed, if Mitt wins I wonder when the rioting will begin?


----------



## lofu

The Atlanta Summer Games Charlie?


----------



## grn3charlie

lofu said:


> The Atlanta Summer Games Charlie?


Duly called out. Thanks for making me check my facts. It was in fact the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake.


----------



## lofu

grn3charlie said:


> Duly called out. Thanks for making me check my facts. It was in fact the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake.


Thats what I like about conservatives. Acknowledge the mistake, correct it and move on. A liberal would have called me a racist, said it never happened, and then blamed someone else.


----------



## 7costanza

*Special Forces and Navy SEALS Head to Polls, Counter Black Panther Presencehttp://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2012/11/06/Special-Forces-and-Navy-SEALS-Had-To-Polls-To-Counter-Black-Panther-Presence*

*In 2008, union thugs and members of the New Black Panthers showed up at certain polling places in Ohio and Philadelphia to intimidate Republican voters. To be clear, they didn't say they were there for that reason. Rather, they said they were there to be sure everyone got to vote (wink, wink, nod, nod.)*

Members of the New Black Panthers plan to be in Philly again today for the same reasons, ubiquitously, and union thugs will be joining them where possible.
Enter Retired Navy Captain Benjamin Brink, who is sending out "former and retired Special Forces and SEALS" to balance out the presence of the union thugs and New Black Panthers in Philly and elsewhere. Brink's goal is to be sure Romney supporters aren't intimidated into leaving the polls without voting, and to accomplish it, his slogan is "Get Out the Vet."


----------



## Guest

I heard Obama had the lead from the get-go. Fear not: the Republicans are now out of work and on their way to the ballot boxes!


----------



## kwflatbed

FOX NEWS PROJECTS: Kentucky,
Indiana to Mitt; Vermont to Obama


----------



## Guest

Yes. Vermont to Obama with: ZERO % reporting. 

That's math you have to be high on meth to figure out 


(err.... not that I'd know)


----------



## Dan Stark

Howard Dean called it. YEARRRRRRRAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Guest

Connecticuit:
Barry: 5,309
Romney: 396


How the fuck did less than 400 people vote for romney in the entire god damn state? He got more than that on Cape Cod alone!


----------



## kwflatbed

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elections/2012-election-results/


----------



## Hush

I'd egg then into a confrontation, (making sure to have it on video) first aggressive move on their part, hose them with cap-stun.


----------



## Dan Stark

Enjoy 4 more years if FL doesn't swing Red.


----------



## Guest

Doesn't get any closer
Warren , Elizabeth Dem 142,668 51%
Brown , Scott (i) GOP 139,206 49%


----------



## Guest

Jesus Christ! Even closer in florida
Barry 3,091,510
Govna: 3,088,667

2843 vote difference.
3462 in the brown/liawatha race


----------



## Guest

More pot heads to fuck with! WOOOO

Medical Marijuana
Yes 176,436 63%
No 104,001 
37%


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

The Brown/Liawatha race has me nervous, but it's looking better for us in the presidential race...


----------



## Guest

Florida 3,518,679 to 3,519,315. 7 MILLION voters and there's 600 vote difference.


----------



## LGriffin

GMass said:


> Connecticuit:
> Barry: 5,309
> Romney: 396
> How the fuck did less than 400 people vote for romney in the entire god damn state? He got more than that on Cape Cod alone!


No hope there. The majority of CT residents are fucked. Can't drive for shit and they all think they're direct descendants of royalty.


----------



## Guest

530 odd votes decided fla in the Bush Gore race


----------



## Guest

I got a head ache, I guess now I can just smoke a joint or take a hundred seconals
.


----------



## LGriffin

OCKS said:


> I got a head ache, I guess now I can just smoke a joint or take a hundred seconals
> .


Shouldn't be too hard to find a checked out crackpot Doc once obamacare sets in...


----------



## Guest

Quincy voted for Obama, Warren, yes on 1, no on 2, and yes on 3.


----------



## LGriffin

*Karl Rove: "I predict Mr. Romney will win FL (29), NC (15), VA (13), NH (4), OH (18), IA (6), CO (9)" = Romney 285.*

We all know the race shouldn't be this close but those rats cheat. Let's hope Mr. Rove is right again!


----------



## Guest

Holy Shit, the voters of this hell hole are absolutely fucking crazy. And I just heard that Diana DiZoglio won her seat as State Rep. I guess that means she'll be giving (and, hell, probably GETTING, TOO) a lot more Blow Jobs in the basement of the historic Massachusetts State House.

Seems like Dizoglio went through an awful lot of trouble just to secure her prostitution corner, but hey, after she got fired for doing it last year, she had plenty of time to pick out the most posh turf she could.

As for the "assisted suicide" thing? Does anyone realize what happens to a dead body after the life goes out of it? For all the people who find their dead loved ones at home after they commit suicide, good luck cleaning up all the shit and piss and blood that will invariably be evacuated from the suicidal person's body as the last bit of life fades away. Good luck dealing with the stench. Good luck trying to get THOSE stains off your mattresses, cushions, etc. I guess if you're George Costanza you can just flip the mattress and cushion over, but trust me (as one who used to have to euthanize unwanted pets on a regular basis), you will never, ever get rid of the smell of death. May the guilt of your "YES on Question 2" vote haunt you as society has to deal with all the unanticipated repurcussions of this very ghoulish new law.

So I'm outta her to go puke. Goodnight, peeps. I don't even want to check on any other results until I wake up in the morning.

(*mtc*, I owe you a note, my friend. . . . )


----------



## LGriffin

Disregard.
Fuck you, New Hampshire!
Enjoy the slow death on obamacare because your days of "living free" are OVER.


----------



## MaDuce

This fucking state........I don't think I can take it any more.


----------



## LGriffin

CBS is projecting Lie-a-watha the winner.
Whether voters are dead or brain-dead it's no surprise coming from the state that fueled the dishonorable Kennedy clan for decades.


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> CBS is projecting Lie-a-watha the winner.
> No surprise coming from the dopes that fueled the dishonorable Kennedy clan for decades.


Wow, the standards for becoming a senator in this state have surely become a lot looser over the years. Liawatha didn't even have to drive off a bridge and kill someone in order to get elected . . . at least not that we know of. . . .

I wish her nothing but misery and failure and hope that the next lies about her that are exposed will lead to her removal from the Senate.


----------



## pahapoika

absolutely stunned Scott Brown didn't take this thing by a landslide.

the stupidity of Mass. voters is now on display for the whole world to see


----------



## Guest

How the fuck can they call Wisconsin for Obama when Romney is leading 54% to 43% with less than 10% of the votes counted?????


----------



## Guest

Pardon my language, because I usually speak like the delicate flower that I am but

*FUCK THE BIASED MOTHERFUCKERS IN THE MOTHERFUCKING, WORTHLESS LIBERAL MEDIA!!*


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> How the fuck can they call Wisconsin for Obama when Romney is leading 54% to 43% with less than 10% of the votes counted?????


The same way they gave other candidates the call with ZERO % reporting.

Smoke, mirrors, and Florida.


----------



## MaDuce

I used to think most voters where like sheep. Now I think they are more like lemmings unwittingly strolling to their doom.


----------



## LGriffin

Seems more like a mental disorder.
Battered _voters_ syndrome - Too beat down to break the cycle and choose the right guy.


----------



## LGriffin

redneck10 said:


> I'm assuming it's the same way they called South Carolina for Romey when Obama was leading by 40 percentage points. I'm still confused as to how these things are being tallied.


Maybe the alphabet news channels are letting _undocumented voters_ tally it up.
Governor Romney has SC 57 to 42 with 77% reporting.


----------



## grn3charlie

I watched Scott Brown's concession speech. True gentleman. Then that asshole brought her pompus ass out to speak. The sight of her face is sickening. Had to change the channel before listening to her spew sewage from her fucking cakehole. Nice job assholes! MA is fucked!!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs

grn3charlie said:


> I watched Scott Brown's concession speech. True gentleman. Then that asshole brought her pompus ass out to speak. The sight of her face is sickening. Had to change the channel before listening to her spew sewage from her fucking cakehole. Nice job assholes! MA is fucked!!!!


 Lie-awatha makes me want to vomit. Her "acknowledgement" of Brown was so fake. God help us all.


----------



## Guest

Elizabeth Warren proved tonight that you can be rewarded for lying and cheating, provided you have the holy & almighty (D) next to your name.


----------



## adroitcuffs

NBC is reporting the obamessiah the winner....

Excuse me, I need to vomit now.


----------



## Hush

Were fucked. Outnumbered and surrounded.


----------



## Guest

CBS also just called it for Barry 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adroitcuffs

California polls just closed at 2300 hrs our time. How can final numbers even be reported? Oh how I'd love to wake up in the morning to find the media eating crow.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Hush said:


> Were fucked. Outnumbered and surrounded.


but not out armed


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Unreal


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Well... Good thing the end of the world comes Dec 21st...


----------



## MaDuce

justanotherparatrooper said:


> but not out armed


I'm sure the D's are workings on that


----------



## Goose

Fox News reporting that Obama has won as of 8 mins ago.


----------



## Herrdoktor

I'm surprised the Presidential election was even this close.


----------



## Guest

Fox News is now having second thoughts about calling Ohio for The Messiah.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

MaDuce said:


> I'm sure the D's are workings on that





USMCMP5811 said:


> Yet...... The fucktard will be coming for our guns next....


 what guns?


----------



## Guest

Fox news still shoes Ohio going to Obama, despite showing Romney as having 20,000 more votes! 
How the hell do they do this math I WANT SOME OF THESE DRUGS THEY'RE DOING! They must be soooo much fun.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I'm afraid the only thing that's going to save the sane is ALL THE WEED WE CAN GET NOWWWW!!!!!


fify


----------



## Guest

Romney's lead in Ohio is growing.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Does it change anything?


Possibly. Slim chance, but still a chance.


----------



## adroitcuffs

_"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses. For I will shelter them and wipe their asses."_

__


----------



## HiredGoon

Fix bayonets.


----------



## Guest

Romney conceded. Now I'm wishing I voted "YES" on Question 2 here in Massachusetts. . . .


----------



## Hush

And 3


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> And 3


Good point!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

I think we are there folks, over 50% of us want to be dependant on the federal government. I never wanted to believe that we were heading there when folks warned about it years ago (Pat Buchanan comes to mind). Order up your guns while you can......


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Now we get to find out what Obama meant when he whispered to Russia's President that he'll have "more flexibility after the election"......


----------



## SinePari

You can thank your fellow public servants in the MTA and IAFF for a Warren victory.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Dec. 21 can not come quick enough, we are all DDDDDomed.*

*







*


----------



## Marks72

So utterly, fucking, disgusted. Mainly POTUS, but also many of the elections. We, my friends, are in a world of shit...... Fucking sheep.


----------



## USAF286

A lot of unhappy people at work today...


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Online header read "Kennedy gets Frank's seat"
Only humorous thing I saw last night.
Fake Indian held her party at the Fairmount in Copley Sq- one of the few times I wished the bums were around to send into the gala, to see how fast these wingnuts would call BPD to throw THEM out. I better stop messing with the homeless, it could be guys (and gals) like us soon out begging.


----------



## cj3441

The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter. 
Winston Churchill

Well folks you get the government you deserve. May the Democrats this country loves so much deliver on their promise to raise taxes and spend us into oblivion.


----------



## cj3441

Another favorite:

Government, even in its best state, is but a necessary evil; in its worst state, an intolerable one.
Thomas Paine


----------



## LGriffin

We'll soon be begging for healthcare and treated like the ignorant cockroaches who never worked a day in their lives but collect a government check.
They outnumber us.





Obamacare will do for the medical profession what the lack of Quinn bill did for us.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

This is how an Obama can be re-elected


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Its official, we truly now are the minorities in this country.
See how fast Israel moves against Iran now, expect a substantial event in the following months if not weeks..


----------



## Guest

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Its official, we truly now are the minorities in this country.
> See how fast Israel move against Iran now, expect a substantial event in the following months if not weeks..


I hope Israel wipes them off the face of the planet. Sounds mean, yes? But if Israel doesn't strike first then Israel will be destroyed, which is actually something Obama wants.


----------



## grn3charlie

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Its official, we truly now are the minorities in this country.
> See how fast Israel moves against Iran now, expect a substantial event in the following months if not weeks..





Jeepy said:


> I hope Israel wipes them off the face of the planet. Sounds mean, yes? But if Israel doesn't strike first then Israel will be destroyed, which is actually something Obama wants.


All sad and true. I told my wife today that we as a nation have been weakened. Our enemies are dancing in the streets because they know we have no sack. There will (mark my words) be an attack on this country by these animals that will be more devastating than 9/11. I fear the unknown for my children, I also fear what I know will happen with our weakened country. Fuckin hippies!

RIP Israel. I'm sorry our cowardice leads to your demise.


----------



## Guest

I'm not even Jewish . . . but I love Israel and care about the people, and I don't want them annihilated. I'd much rather they do the first strike and wipe the vermin off the face of the planet, because if they don't then Israel will be demolished.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> You can thank your fellow public servants in the MTA and IAFF for a Warren victory.


Both groups just lost diplomatic immunity from me.

Full boat gig or arrest when appropriate from me. What are they going to do in response, not educate my kids or not respond if my house is on fire?


----------



## Kilvinsky

I am purposely avoiding watching the news today because I KNOW I'd hear something akin to "The people have spoken!" and when I yell, "Yeah, and just slightly less than *HALF* OF US DO NOT LIKE *YOU*!!!!!" no one will hear me but the dog, and I've raised him a Republican so I'd just be preaching to the choir.

I'm glad I took last night off. Once I got the news on our losses, I just sat depressed for a bit, then went to bed.

The bums won by such a small margin, but they won't acknowledge that, will they?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> Both groups just lost diplomatic immunity from me.
> 
> Full boat gig or arrest when appropriate from me. What are they going to do in response, not educate my kids or not respond if my house is on fire?


What sickens me is how, if a union endorses a candidate it implies that every member of said union is in lockstep with the spokesperson. My brother is a teacher and further to the right than I am and he's told me he's far from alone, but it's the individuals who are never really heard from. Sad, very sad.


----------



## LGriffin

I trust the lib news will resume demonizing Arpaio in an effort to continue the Benghazi cover up.


----------



## LGriffin

Kilvinsky said:


> What sickens me is how, if a union endorses a candidate it implies that every member of said union is in lockstep with the spokesperson. My brother is a teacher and further to the right than I am and he's told me he's far from alone, but it's the individuals who are never really heard from. Sad, very sad.


A Republican teacher? Thank God they're still there for our kids.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> What sickens me is how, if a union endorses a candidate it implies that every member of said union is in lockstep with the spokesperson. My brother is a teacher and further to the right than I am and he's told me he's far from alone, but it's the individuals who are never really heard from. Sad, very sad.


Sorry, tell him to run for a union leadership post and change things.

I'm done with national/state union thuggery....they get treated like everyone else by me from now on.


----------



## MaDuce

Has anyone here gotten the "Your a cop who works for the government and is in a union, and should therfore vote Democrat" argument recently? If so how did you respond?


----------



## Guest

MaDuce said:


> Has anyone here gotten the "Your a cop who works for the government and is in a union, and should therfore vote Demmocrat" argument recently? If so how did you respond?


Nope, but I'm sure the nozzle jockeys got an earful of it in the last few months.

Enjoy your "victory", ding-dings, and you best not cross paths with me after having "a couple of beers" when behind the wheel like you so often have in the past.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> Nope, but I'm sure the nozzle jockeys got an earful of it in the last few months.
> 
> Enjoy your "victory", ding-dings, and you best not cross paths with me after having "a couple of beers" when behind the wheel like you so often have in the past.


I never had any use for the them before and even less now...


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> I never had any use for the them before and even less now...


They are _persona non grata_ to me now.

They needed (past tense) my professional courtesy A LOT more than I needed theirs.

I actually don't need theirs at all.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> I actually don't need theirs at all.


I've always gotten my own cat out of the tree...


----------



## GARDA

"If you can read this, thank a teacher. If you're reading it in English, thank a Veteran".

President John Adams is quoted as saying, “There are two ways to conquer and enslave a nation. One is by the sword. The other is by debt.” Sheldon Emry, expanding on this concept two centuries later, observed that conquest by the sword has the disadvantage that the conquered are likely to rebel. Continual force is required to keep them at bay. Conquest by debt can occur so silently and insidiously that the conquered don’t even realize they have new masters. On the surface, nothing has changed. The country is merely under new management. “Tribute” is collected in the form of debts and taxes, which the people believe they are paying for their own good. “Their captors,” wrote Emry, “become their ‘benefactors’ and ‘protectors.’. . . Without realizing it, they are conquered, and the instruments of their own society are used to transfer their wealth to their captors and make the conquest complete.”

Wanting my children to have a leg up in their future, I ordered "Learning Chinese with Rosetta Stone" for them just to be safe.


----------



## cousteau

Massachusetts' motto was close to being changed to, "Massachusetts; where you can get baked, fix your own car, and legislatively kill yourself." Well, you still can't "legally" kill yourself, but when you are high, and fixing your own car, you may do just that.


----------



## cousteau

Kilvinsky said:


> What sickens me is how, if a union endorses a candidate it implies that every member of said union is in lockstep with the spokesperson. My brother is a teacher and further to the right than I am and he's told me he's far from alone, but it's the individuals who are never really heard from. Sad, very sad.


Similar to the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police endorsing an issue. The public thinks the rank and file are behind them (C.O.P.) when they usually are not.


----------



## Guest

The job of police officer is to enforce the law and maintain public order.

The job of firefighter is to put out fires and render medical assistance.

From now on, I will zealously do my job, and will expect the firefighters to do their job.


----------



## Guest

I can give you some firefighter names, D. But I don't think you can arrest the motherfuckers out of your jurisdiction, right? I have detested most them for years, so I will anxiously await your stories of how you nailed them to the cross when you catch them breaking the law. I won't need names or specifics (probably wouldn't be good to publish all that but it'll likely be in the paper and we can find the info).

All I ask is that you please just do it. Nail the scumbags every chance you get.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## 7costanza

The tree of liberty just dried up and died, someone please change my screenname to Q5costanza.


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> The tree of liberty just dried up and died, someone please change my screenname to Q5costanza.


You're not alone, 7. Everyone with half a brain is depressed today.
If I ever thought that this could happen to America, I would've never had children.
I hate to think what this country will be like for them.

We've essentially been outgunned by freeloading, ignorant scumbags. Our low key approach failed. We must organize and take back the streets.


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> If I ever thought that this could happen to America, I would've never had children.


I would never regret having children, but I certainly feel guilty about it today.


----------



## Killjoy

Now Obama and his ilk will be free to continue their dismantling of the American way of life. I'm hoping he won't try "Assault Weapons Ban II" until after the mid-terms, but I have very little faith in that.


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> I would never regret having children, but I certainly feel guilty about it today.


Absolutely. I'm sitting here watching mine play in the snow. Pretty soon, they'll be drinking hot cocoa, fartin' in the bathtub and laughing their asses off.
I wish I didn't know what I know.


----------



## GARDA

MaDuce said:


> Has anyone here gotten the "Your a cop who works for the government and is in a union, and should therefore vote Democrat" argument recently? If so how did you respond?


"I do not speak for the Empire. We stand apart."


----------



## Meat Eater

I didn't listen to talk radio today. I had to listen to country music all day to keep from flipping out! It's a sad day for the country.


----------



## Guest

I am sick to my stomach, I cannot understand how anyone with half a brain would re-elect a POTUS with such horrendous record. I often wonder how many people in this Country have their heads up their ass and now I know approximately 60,193,076.


----------



## mpd61

What actually makes me sick is that many voting for Warren when asked exiting, stated they liked Scott Brown personally, but had to vote to _"Keep the republicans from getting control of the senate"._ What the FUCK! Vote out of paranoia and fear, rather than the facts, or his bi-partisan record.
In contrast:
1. She's a filthy LIAR who falsely misrepresented her heritage.
2. She represented Corporations, not little people, in legal endeavors.
3. She is an inflexible, staunch, liberal, democrat party-puppet
4. She has no clear plan, and has no substance.

She did nothing to earn the TRUST of the people of our commonwealth, yet enough of our neighbors thought enough to make the effort to show how ignorant and subjective they are. I weep for the future....


----------



## GARDA

SinePari said:


> You can thank your fellow public servants in the MTA and IAFF for a Warren victory.


Not all members of those two unions stand united with their leadership's endorsement.
Neither will I with mine, always.

My family will always come first, then 'The Job'.

If that makes me sound like a sub-contractor with a badge and a gun... So be it.


----------



## GARDA

Delta784 said:


> Both groups just lost diplomatic immunity from me.
> 
> Full boat gig or arrest when appropriate from me. What are they going to do in response, not educate my kids or not respond if my house is on fire?





Delta784 said:


> Nope, but I'm sure the nozzle jockeys got an earful of it in the last few months.
> 
> Enjoy your "victory", ding-dings, and you best not cross paths with me after having "a couple of beers" when behind the wheel like you so often have in the past.


Unless you are going to add a voting identifier to any field encounters you may have with the members of those two unions, then exercising zero tolerance toward all members of the MTA and the IAFF with blanket vengeance would be over zealous.

Should the MSP have treated all local PD members with a similar mentality when they endorsed Deval (no friend of police) Patrick after they essentially helped him get elected? Quinn and Details were subsequently attacked across the board in MA.... as we all know.

(Sidenote: For the record, there ain't a road cop on this board that will disagree with me on this... There are waaaaaay more Cops than Firefighters who cross paths with other cops after having "a couple of beers" when behind the wheel.) The reason for this should be obvious.


----------



## frapmpd24

GMass said:


> Yes. Vermont to Obama with: ZERO % reporting.
> 
> That's math you have to be high on meth to figure out
> 
> (err.... not that I'd know)


I'll beat BSNBC to it. I'm calling Vermont for the unknown Democrap nominee in 2016. With all the crunchy unkempt liberals up there, what do you expect. A real risky call for the lamestream media on that one.

I happened to be flipping through the channels last week and C-SPAN was airing the Vermont Senate debate. Holy
shit! There were 6 candidates and the socialist Bernie Sanders was the most normal. The parties were: Republican, Independent Liberty Union Party, 
United States Marijuana Party, Peace and Prosperity Party and VoteKISS. It was comical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frapmpd24

Kilvinsky said:


> I am purposely avoiding watching the news today because I KNOW I'd hear something akin to "The people have spoken!" and when I yell, "Yeah, and just slightly less than *HALF* OF US DO NOT LIKE *YOU*!!!!!" no one will hear me but the dog, and I've raised him a Republican so I'd just be preaching to the choir.
> 
> I'm glad I took last night off. Once I got the news on our losses, I just sat depressed for a bit, then went to bed.
> 
> The bums won by such a small margin, but they won't acknowledge that, will they?


Don't forget the lamestream media's favorite line in trying to upsell the victory as if it was a landslide: "This is a mandate from the voters" (for Obama to continue his policies)... Right... keep telling yourself that media a-holes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

sadly any union in Mass. has no option to but endorse the Dems. to do otherwise would be suicide.


----------



## lofu

GARDA said:


> Unless you are going to add a voting identifier to any field encounters you may have with the members of those two unions, then exercising zero tolerance toward all members of the MTA and the IAFF with blanket vengeance would be over zealous.
> 
> Should the MSP have treated all local PD members with a similar mentality when they endorsed Deval (no friend of police) Patrick after they essentially helped him get elected? Quinn and Details were subsequently attacked across the board in MA.... as we all know.
> 
> (Sidenote: For the record, there ain't a road cop on this board that will disagree with me on this... There are waaaaaay more Cops than Firefighters who cross paths with other cops after having "a couple of beers" when behind the wheel.) The reason for this should be obvious.


Don't mean to speak for Delta but I'm going to. Our union NEVER endorsed Patrick.

The IAFF and PFFM were at every campaign stop holding signs and painted a f#%^ing bus with her face.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Garda touched on the subject (although on a tangent). Voter ID! We should D-E-M-A-N-D it through our local reps. The state offered to include a photo on all EBT cards (Lord knows we get enough as ID's anyway) but Patrick canned it, claiming it would disenfranchise the poor... 
ammunitiontogo.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

What a rough day today was. Totally pissed off all day, deflated, and felt like I was cheated out of something. I'm flat out amazed that people actually bought what Obama had to say. Even MORE so that they went with Warren, like she was a friggin' Kennedy. Woman is caught in lie after lie, hypocrisy turns out to be her middle name, and the gullible morons that inhabit this state still pull the lever. Baffles my mind that I'm surrounded by idiots who were sold a bag of goods that turned out to be a bag of smashed assholes, then bought that same bag of goods AGAIN!! 

As it was said before in Russia, don't blame the guy elected, look to the idiots who decided to put this guy in the position, the American people.

We're doomed. This country is split, almost dead nuts down the middle on our ideals. I've said it before, I'm just waiting for "The Great Divide" where we end up in a civil war, and split the country in half.

We've just been re-sentenced, like a prison term, to 4 more years of a piss poor economy, high cost of living, absurd taxation, and preferential treatment to criminal illegal aliens over citizens, simply because the "have-nots" wanted to keep their EBT cards and Obama Phones. The citizens have clearly figured out how to vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. 

Impending dictatorship...


----------



## Joel98

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What a rough day today was. Totally pissed off all day, deflated, and felt like I was cheated out of something. I'm flat out amazed that people actually bought what Obama had to say. Even MORE so that they went with Warren, like she was a friggin' Kennedy. Woman is caught in lie after lie, hypocrisy turns out to be her middle name, and the gullible morons that inhabit this state still pull the lever. Baffles my mind that I'm surrounded by idiots who were sold a bag of goods that turned out to be a bag of smashed assholes, then bought that same bag of goods AGAIN!!
> 
> As it was said before in Russia, don't blame the guy elected, look to the idiots who decided to put this guy in the position, the American people.
> 
> We're doomed. This country is split, almost dead nuts down the middle on our ideals. I've said it before, I'm just waiting for "The Great Divide" where we end up in a civil war, and split the country in half.
> 
> We've just been re-sentenced, like a prison term, to 4 more years of a piss poor economy, high cost of living, absurd taxation, and preferential treatment to criminal illegal aliens over citizens, simply because the "have-nots" wanted to keep their EBT cards and Obama Phones. The citizens have clearly figured out how to vote themselves largesse from the public treasury.
> 
> Impending dictatorship...


well said, completely agree


----------



## GARDA

lofu said:


> Don't mean to speak for Delta but I'm going to. Our union NEVER endorsed Patrick.


My point is, there are plenty of MA LE unions who DID endorse Deval, and helped to get him elected.In hindsight, I think we can all agree that their endorsement was a mistake.

So what say you for them?

*lofu,* would you, as Delta has implied and I am inferring, also hold those union members in lock-step with their leadership? Or do you too want us to believe that on a MV Stop with one of those members you might make a personal inquiry such as... "Hey, you aren't one of those assholes in your union who voted for candidate "X" are you" before giving any measure of discretion?


----------



## Dan Stark

I agree. MALE unions probably support Deval 100%


----------



## Guest

GARDA said:


> Unless you are going to add a voting identifier to any field encounters you may have with the members of those two unions, then exercising zero tolerance toward all members of the MTA and the IAFF with blanket vengeance would be over zealous.


Vengeance? To reiterate, all I'm going to do from now on is treat teachers and ding-dings like everyone else, whereas they had limited immunity before. They endorsed giving more money to the government....as the saying goes, be careful what you wish for, because you may get it. I'll be more than happy to assist them in giving more of their money to the government....they should thank me for giving them what they want and what they asked for.



GARDA said:


> Should the MSP have treated all local PD members with a similar mentality when they endorsed Deval (no friend of police) Patrick after they essentially helped him get elected? Quinn and Details were subsequently attacked across the board in MA.... as we all know.


As stated, I would never cite another police officer, and my union didn't endorse Patrick (or anyone else in that race).


----------



## SinePari

Bob Beckel nailed it last night. The Republicans are still in denial about the changing demographics in the country. Screaming about walls and immigrants don't help get votes from that 65% of the population who are not WASPy-type rich dudes. 

The electorate in Massachusetts is FFL - fukt 4 life. However, the rest of the country COULD elect a Republican if they put the right guy in as the face of the party, like the Dems did with Obama. A good salesman can sell you a box of dog shit if you package it and market it the right way. 

IMHO, Sarah Palin whether you love her or hate her set the party back a few years. Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck followers may not like the next face of the party but if you want to WIN, you're going to have to change the image.


----------



## Dan Stark

At the risk of turning an abortion post into an abortion, the answer has always been fairly simple to me. If Republicans are the party of the constitution, then abortion shouldn't be a religious issue. It's simply a constitutional right to live. The religious right goes off the deep end by focusing on it as their 'soul' issue sometimes. lol c wat i did thar?


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> I think the Repubs plain need to get over abortion.
> ALL the focus seemed to be on womens rights to screw like whores and then decide if the taxpayers were going to pay to abort it or pay to raise it.
> With the difference being Obama supporters would never abort their life entitlement ticket.


Just more smoke and mirrors by the media to fill a time slot and deflect from obama's failures. Allowing these mental cases dressed as vaginas to vote is the first problem! Having arrested the entitled and the hippies ad nauseam, those freaks will do what they want regardless of consequence just for the attention. As a Roman Catholic Republican, i'd be happy to fund their permanent sterilization for the greater good and make abortion a non-issue.

Until this election, I thought MA housed all the fuck ups, but now it's painfully clear that the disease has spread worse than any epidemic in history. Aside from what Pvt. related, stand by for four more years of insolence, cover-ups, lies and reverse discrimination and feeling like a stranger in your own land.

Again, in a world that made sense, parasitic individuals who state that are too lazy or stupid to support themselves would not be entrusted with the ability to select the leader of the free world. I know that our Veterans fight for our freedoms but i'll never believe that they were fighting for THIS. THIS is an enemy within.

Most of these dopes just voted for obama because he's supposedly black. If the Republicans want to stay relevant, Cruz or Rubio aren't enough. We'll have to prime George Prescott Garnica Bush, Esq. He's been vocal about a few bleeding-heart issues, which will appease the left but bottom line, he can play their bongo just like Barry did. Since Barry Saotero Barack Obama has had so many friggin' aliases, it should be no problem for us to spin George Bush into Jose Rivera or Garcia. Whatever beats these parasitic fools at their own game.


----------



## GARDA

GARDA said:


> ...will you be making a personal inquiry such as... "Hey, you aren't one of those assholes in your union who voted for candidate "X" are you" before giving them any measure of discretion?


Guess not. 
Whether you voted for who your union leadership wanted you to, *or not*...
You'll be giving them a gig.
Got it.

Rubio will play a part in 2016.


----------



## Hush

PVT is dead on, (along with just about everybody else) The only good I can see coming from this election, is to further divide the country. Either give us a shot in 4 years, or set the stage for the coming civil war. Either way, its bound to happen. When the layabouts get shut off, or when the workers get tired of being leeched from. I see long periods of civil unrest in the near future.


----------



## MaDuce

The Republican party needs to be more libertarian and and less focused on petty social issues.


----------



## 7costanza

The Republican party will not survive. Between 12 million illegals given amnesty and every single stimulus or job plan this admin creates going to Union ONLY jobs you've seen the last of the Rs. I see a third party called the Tea Party being created but unless they start giving away free shit my guess is we are looking at a monopoly. To my friends who told me you talk to much.politics for the last four years and that propably didn't even vote I say GFYS.


----------



## lofu

GARDA said:


> *lofu,* would you, as Delta has implied and I am inferring, also hold those union members in lock-step with their leadership? Or do you too want us to believe that on a MV Stop with one of those members you might make a personal inquiry such as... "Hey, you aren't one of those assholes in your union who voted for candidate "X" are you" before giving any measure of discretion?


I would never ask that question nor base my enforcement decisions on political endorsements. Good luck in Federal Court to anyone who does.

I will say that the people have spoken and have voted for more government control of their lives as well as a move towards "redistribution" of wealth so I will do my best to respect their wishes v


----------



## LGriffin

*2012 Presidential Election Results*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/politics/election-map-2012/president/

Again, the inner cities, mostly consisting of those on the dole who don't pay taxes, chose who presides over the TAXPAYERS.
It's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## grn3charlie

lofu said:


> Thats what I like about conservatives. Acknowledge the mistake, correct it and move on. A liberal would have called me a racist, said it never happened, and then blamed someone else.


So, I can't call you a racist, say it never happened, and then blame someone else? Well that sucks. Seriously though, they denial of a mistake to a whole new level by voting it in for another four years.


----------



## Hush

I'm going to start a campaign to get Adolf Hitler on the MA ballot (D) for anything.


----------



## grn3charlie

Hush said:


> I'm going to start a campaign to get Adolf Hitler on the MA ballot (D) for anything.


And the sheeple WILL vote him in with the almighty (D)!


----------



## Hush

I don't know how to register a fake name, but I will have slogans and signs. 
"Hitler, working hard FOR the middle class" "Adolf, won't be in lockstep with the evil Republicans"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy




----------



## Hush

Like a good steak, just need to carve off the mold to save it.


----------



## LGriffin

Pvt. Cowboy said:


>


Looks like the 2008 map:
http://elections.nytimes.com/2008/results/president/explorer.html

To add salt to the wound, they want to change our flag again. The "Welfare Island" that has been leaching off of us since the 70's with a 50% welfare rate wants to become the 51st state.


----------



## kwflatbed

*So when are they going to do something ???????*

*Election lawyers ready to challenge alleged illegal voting activity*


*View Photo Gallery -* Obama campaign enters its final week: With only several days to go before the election, the president, vice president and campaign officials and supporters are making their final push in such swing states as Florida and Ohio - just as Hurricane Sandy makes its way up the East Coast, leading Obama to head back to Washington to focus on the federal government's storm response.

*By Bill Turque, Published: October 29*

Thousands of attorneys, representing the two major presidential candidates, their parties, unions, civil rights groups and voter-fraud watchdogs, are in place across the country, poised to challenge election results that may be called into question by machine failures, voter suppression or other allegations of illegal activity.
Election litigation has become an institutionalized part of campaigns since the 2000 presidential race, when Vice President Al Gore won the popular vote but Texas Gov. George W. Bush captured Florida's 25 electoral votes (it now has 29) - and the White House - after 36 days of lawsuits, recounts and court actions. The volume of court fights triggered by contests up and down the ballot has doubled in the past 12 years, said Richard Hasen, a professor at the University of California at Irvine.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...6978_story.html?socialreader_check=0&denied=1


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

From Wikipedia......(popular vote)
_______________________________________
2008: McCain 59,934,814
Obama 69,456,897
_______________________________________
2012: Romney 57,884,882
Obama 60,782,354
_______________________________________
Romney 2 million less votes than McCain
Obama almost 9 million less votes than 2008
_______________________________________
The socialist (Obama) was beatable if you look at these numbers. Is the Republican party screwing themselves when we put in RINOs (Repub in name only)? Romney and McCain are not conservatives, they are RINOs. Obama is not a regular/old school democrat (JFK comes to mind), he is a radical left wing liberal/socialist. Obama excites his base like Reagan excited us conservatives. Does a RINO fire up the repub voting base? The above #'s say otherwise. We are always told that we have to pick "moderates" to have a chance. How's that working out for us? This country "appears" to be fucked unless somehow there is drastic unforeseen changes........
_________________________________________
1*1 million less people voted this time around............Romney could have used them......*


----------



## lofu

I disagree Sgt. Sip. In my opinion, what the Republican Party needs to do is focus more on economic, foreign and domestic policy. Make social issues, esp abortion and gay marriage "back burner" issues. They may alienate the people in the Bible Belt but they will pick up more in the cities. 

Take a look at that map, without the major cities, you can't win.


----------



## topcop14

While I am still disgusted with the election results, I feel a little better after seeing how my town voted, 
) 
 Romney and Ryan (Republican*57.6% *


*Obama and Biden (Democrat)* *2,181* * 40.7%*


----------



## pahapoika

it's no fault of the Romney campaign. the polls said the #1 issue with Americans was the economy and he addressed that,

but the Dems demonized Romney as an evil rich guy that would throw old ladies out on the street, cater to other evil rich guys, eat babies, etc 

the morons of this nation bought it and voted back into office the worst president ever !


----------



## Killjoy

> Make social issues, esp abortion and gay marriage "back burner" issues. They may alienate the people in the Bible Belt but they will pick up more in the cities.


Agreed. One the main reasons the Republicans can never carry the youth vote. I don't want anyone on the left or right moralizing to me, just focus on the economy and security of this country. 


> but the Dems demonized Romney as an evil rich guy that would throw old ladies out on the street, cater to other evil rich guys, eat babies, etc


Agreed, the Obama administration said nothing about what it was going to do, only that people shouldn't vote for the other guy. I know liberals who can't name one concrete thing Obama plans to do in his second term. He has no plans that he ever revealed, only sound bites.


----------



## lofu

Killjoy said:


> Agreed. One the main reasons the Republicans can never carry the youth vote. I don't want anyone on the left or right moralizing to me, just focus on the economy and security of this country.
> 
> Agreed, the Obama administration said nothing about what it was going to do, only that people shouldn't vote for the other guy. I know liberals who can't name one concrete thing Obama plans to do in his second term. He has no plans that he ever revealed, only sound bites.


It's not even the "youth" vote any more KJ. My "friend group" outside of work is 25-35 and the vast majority of them voted for Obama. Mostly because of the social issues. Most (not me) are still either at home or renting a cheap apartment and either just started their first real job or are low on the totem pole so they don't see the economy as the biggest issue. Despite how hard I tried to show them, this group is far more worried about the "here and now" than the future.


----------



## Killjoy

I have several people I know who voted for Obama on the basis of _one_ social issue, even though they agreed with me that he is poor president at best, only that he supports their one pet issue and Romney didn't.


----------



## kwflatbed

A FRAUD....A MAN WHO HAS LIVED A LIFE OF LIES AND CORRUPTION...AS A CHILD WAS RAISED BY ANTI AMERICAN PARENTS AND GRAND PARENTS AND HIS MENTOR WAS A COMMUNIST AS WELL AS HIS COLLEGE FRIENDS AND PROFESSORS


----------



## lofu

mtc said:


> Realize what else is in those "major cities".... Major government supported scum....


At the risk of sounding too Romneyesque, we can't worry about those people because they are never coming to our side. We should focus on the social moderates to pick up the votes.


----------



## Guest

I can't wait for the excuses from the Obamabots when things are even worse in a year or two.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Delta784 said:


> I can't wait for the excuses from the Obamabots when things are even worse in a *month* or two.


 fify


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> fify


They'll still be blaming Bush in a month or two, but that ship will have sailed in a year.


----------



## SinePari

topcop14 said:


> While I am still disgusted with the election results, I feel a little better after seeing how my town voted,
> )
> Romney and Ryan (Republican*57.6% *
> 
> *Obama and Biden (Democrat)* *2,181* * 40.7%*


Just means your town goes to the end of the line for handouts and free shit


----------



## LGriffin

Town by town results:
http://boston.com/news/special/politics/2012/general/mass-us-president-election-results-2012.html

1,950,764 hoops "making a statement" or counting on a hand out.


----------



## kwflatbed

*RECESSION WARNING:*
*'Fiscal cliff' could shrink economy*


_AP_
*...OR NOT:* Congressional Budget Office warns automatic cuts, tax hikes could send already-anemic economy into reverse unless lame-duck Congress - or in the long-term, it could drastically reduce the nation's deficit. President Obama will address the looming fiscal crisis in a statement later today: * WATCH LIVE on Fox News and FoxNews.com at 1 p.m. ET.*
*World Stocks Sink Amid Fears Over 'Fiscal Cliff' Impact on Global Recovery*
*Boehner: 'Bridge' to Avoid 'Fiscal Cliff'*

*CABINET RESHUFFLE: 
Holder Undecided About Staying for Second Term*




*POWER PLAY: Obama Faces Short Window for Reset*
*

OPINION: Four More Years--What is Going on Here?
*
*BIAS ALERT: 
 MSNBC's Bashir Puts His Insensitivity on Display*



*OPINION: Reuters Journo Goes Over the Top for 'O'*

*

OPINION: Obama Wins With Backing of Media Support
*


----------



## LGriffin

LGriffin said:


> Most of these dopes just voted for obama because he's supposedly black. If the Republicans want to stay relevant, Cruz or Rubio aren't enough. We'll have to prime George Prescott Garnica Bush, Esq. He's been vocal about a few bleeding-heart issues, which will appease the left but bottom line, he can play their bongo just like Barry did. Since Barry Saotero Barack Obama has had so many friggin' aliases, it should be no problem for us to spin George Bush into Jose Rivera or Garcia. Whatever beats these parasitic fools at their own game.


Four hours after I called it, here he comes, climbing the ladder:
*'Next Bush' makes campaign filing in Texas*

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles...George.P.Bush.Campaign.Filing/?cid=hero_media


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> I can't wait for the excuses from the Obamabots when things are even worse in a year or two.


One things for sure, there will be no shortage of them...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Programmer under oath admits computers rig elections - MUST SEE NOW TOOK PLACE TODAY!!!*
*



*
*Watch it before it dissapears.*


----------



## Kilvinsky

GARDA said:


> "Tribute" is collected in the form of debts and taxes, which the people believe they are paying for their own good.
> 
> Wanting my children to have a leg up in their future, I ordered "Learning Chinese with Rosetta Stone" for them just to be safe.


"Render unto *Wen Jiabao* the things which are *Wen Jiabao's*, and unto God the things that are God's so long as Barry Obama says so."


----------



## CJIS

To Harry's Video. It is not surprising at all and would not be surprised if used.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Possibly the most distressing thing about Obama winning re-election is that he may have the opportunity to appoint numerous *Supreme Court Justices*. Scalia is 76, Kennedy is 76, Ginsberg is 79 and Breyer is 74. If a few of these folks pass away or retire, the court could become radical left for many years to come..........


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.homelandsecurityus.com/archives/7084#more-7084

*Staged anti-Obama "riots" @ Univ of Mississippi?*


----------



## kwflatbed

*TAX HIKE VOW: *
*Obama Ties Tax Increase *
*To Any 'Fiscal Cliff' Deal*




*Obama Faces New Keystone Pressure*
*Coal Company Exec Lays Off Workers After Obama Re-Election*
*OPINION: Four More Years - What Is Going on Here?*
States to get more time to work on health care plans

*GALLUP: 2012 election had largest gender gap in recorded history...*

*Assange: Obama a 'wolf in sheep's clothing'...*


----------



## 7costanza

It's still to painful to talk about.


----------



## Guest

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Possibly the most distressing thing about Obama winning re-election is that he may have the opportunity to appoint numerous *Supreme Court Justices*. Scalia is 76, Kennedy is 76, Ginsberg is 79 and Breyer is 74. If a few of these folks pass away or retire, the court could become radical left for many years to come..........


The conservative-leaning justices will die in office before they retire and give him a chance to appoint a moonbat to replace them.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Still barely able to utter a coherent sentence. A rottweiler, with his jaws enthusiastically affixed to my huevos would hurt less than this does, and would actually be a welcomed alternative to this catastrophe.


----------



## MaDuce

We are screwed demographicly as the (D)'s reproduce at a geometric rate. Case and point from my old stomping grounds of Florida.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Someone elses fault, of course. Not her fault for having 15 kids she can't support, of course not, the governments fault for not caring for them for the rest of their lives up to her expectations. Hopefully now Obama will take care of them. Looks like 15 future Fl democrats and the future of America!


----------



## LGriffin

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Possibly the most distressing thing about Obama winning re-election is that he may have the opportunity to appoint numerous *Supreme Court Justices*. Scalia is 76, Kennedy is 76, Ginsberg is 79 and Breyer is 74. If a few of these folks pass away or retire, the court could become radical left for many years to come..........


Regardless of his other opinions, Roberts has proven to be a traitor when I came down to the most important decision, so the court is already compromised. Justices Scalia and Alito must feel like conservatives in Massachusetts...and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## kwflatbed

*we petition the obama administration to:*

*Peacefully grant the State of Louisiana to withdraw from the United States of America and create its own NEW government.*

As the founding fathers of the United States of America made clear in the Declaration of Independence in 1776:
"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation."

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ca-and-create-its-own-new-government/1wrvtngl


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Doubt that will fly...


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Good luck to LA


----------



## Guest

Some Ohio counties reported over 100% voter turnout. 

This election was stolen.


----------



## kwflatbed

It's just to bad nothing will ever be done about it.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Delta784 said:


> Some Ohio counties reported over 100% voter turnout.
> 
> This election was stolen.


I'll try and guess which counties...


----------



## grn3charlie

kwflatbed said:


> It's just to bad nothing will ever be done about it.


I disagree. Someone will speak out against the messiah. Unfortnately, they will disappear or have an unfortunate accident.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Delta784 said:


> The conservative-leaning justices will die in office before they retire and give him a chance to appoint a moonbat to replace them.


*It would not surprise me at all if a few conservative judges die of "natural causes" during the next 4 years, you know, like Breitbart etc......*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

I think I have a pretty good "gut instinct". Something just isn't right with this election. I follow politics very closely. It seemed like the polling was favoring Romney (in the electoral college), yet Obama won in a *landslide* shocking many of us (I think Obama was even shocked, when he cried like a little baby etc). We are now hearing of 130% voter turnout (WTF?) in a FL county. In a Philly precinct Obama got 99% of the vote. My gut tells me that the American people were just screwed by* MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD, *and folks like us (the types that work for a living etc) will pay dearly (taxes etc)..............


----------



## 7costanza

What happend to all the race riots and murder threats??? Aint it nice what an obama phone can buy.


----------



## Hush

My liberal aunt thought I was being ridiculous when I said there would be riots if brobama lost. I hereby submit my evidence of what happens, when you try to take away people's free shit:


----------



## kwflatbed

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recount-election/ZQmy0Mlv#thank-you=p

*Recount the election! | We the People: Your Voice in Our Government*
petitions.whitehouse.gov
It has become blatantly obvious the voter fraud that was committed during the 2012 Presidential elections. In one county alone in Ohio, which was a battleground state, President Obama received 106,258 votes...but there were only 98,213 eligible voters. It's not humanly possible to get 108% of the vo...


----------



## kwflatbed

I want my state out of The United States! I just Created this Petition.

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/pennsylvania-withdrawal-from-the-united-states-of/
*Petition Pennsylvania withdrawal from the United States of America*
www.ipetitions.com
This is petition for Pennsylvania withdrawal from the United States of America. Join the movement! Sign now!


----------



## kwflatbed

*15 States including Texas have filed a petition to secede from the United States*

As of Saturday November 10, 2012, 15 States have petitioned the Obama Administration for withdrawal from the United States of America in order to create its own government.
States following this action include: Louisiana, Texas, Montana, North Dakota, Indiana, Mississippi, Kentucky, North Carolina, Alabama, Florida, Georgia, New Jersey, Colorado, Oregon and New York. These States have requested that the Obama Administration grant a peaceful withdrawal from the United States.
These citizen generated petitions were filed just days after the 2012 Presidential election.

http://www.examiner.com/article/15-...a-petition-to-secede-from-the-united-states-1


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

Florida election officials renege on their promise to Allen West to count all the early ballots in the scandal-plagued 18th district election. http://ow.ly/fci1o

*TRR: Florida Vote: Officials Abruptly Backtrack on Recount - Washington...*
ow.ly
Florida election officials renege on their promise to Allen West to count all the early ballots in the scandal-plagued 18th district election.


----------



## Herrdoktor

http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/inside-team-romneys-whale-of-an-it-meltdown/

What a shitshow.


----------



## pahapoika

pathetic to read the comments with the Libs beating their chests when they all hid in their government subsidized housing waiting for the election results a week ago.

now all the tough guy talk is coming out


----------



## 7costanza

pahapoika said:


> pathetic to read the comments with the Libs beating their chests when they all hid in their government subsidized housing waiting for the election results a week ago.
> 
> now all the tough guy talk is coming out


The left are terrible losers and even worse winners, having zero integrity will do that.


----------



## kwflatbed

kwflatbed said:


> *15 States including Texas have filed a petition to secede from the United States*
> 
> As of Saturday November 10, 2012, 15 States have petitioned the Obama Administration for withdrawal from the United States of America in order to create its own government.
> States following this action include: Louisiana, Texas, Montana, North Dakota, Indiana, Mississippi, Kentucky, North Carolina, Alabama, Florida, Georgia, New Jersey, Colorado, Oregon and New York. These States have requested that the Obama Administration grant a peaceful withdrawal from the United States.
> These citizen generated petitions were filed just days after the 2012 Presidential election.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/15-...a-petition-to-secede-from-the-united-states-1


*Obama secession petitions: Will 50 states petition the president to secede?*
www.examiner.com
As of Monday, 22 states are petitioning President Obama for peaceful secession from the United States of American. It's unclear whether these petitions are a n

The states participating in the petition drive to secede, at this time, are: Louisiana 12,964; Texas 18,346; Alabama 4,666; North Carolina 4,285; Florida 4,663; Georgia 3,710; Kentucky 3,685; Indiana 3,650; Mississippi 3,594; North Dakota 2,829; Montana 3,205; Oregon 3066; New Jersey 2801; Colorado 3526; South Carolina 2989; New York 3240; Tennessee 3188; Michigan 2884; Missouri 1869, Missouri 2569; Georgia; 2233; Arkansas 1086; South Carolina 1763

http://www.examiner.com/article/oba...ll-50-states-petition-the-president-to-secede


----------



## kwflatbed

*Pa. officials plan no probe despite extraordinary turnout, totals for Obama in Philly*

By James Rosen
Published November 12, 2012
FoxNews.com










Nov. 7, 2012: President Obama pauses as he speaks at the election night party at McCormick Place in Chicago. (AP)
Pennsylvania election officials say they are not planning to investigate the extraordinary turnout and vote totals that President Obama garnered from parts of Philadelphia last Tuesday.
"In a presidential election year, there are times where you get extremely high turnout," said Ron Ruman, press secretary for Pennsylvania's Department of State, in a telephone interview with Fox News. "We would investigate if we thought there was something shady going on. But at this point, we have no reason to think that."
Ruman's comments came as Philadelphia news outlets and election analysts have flagged the near-unanimity with which the Obama-Biden ticket swept pockets of the City of Brotherly Love. As the Philadelphia Inquirer first reported last week, six of Philadelphia's 66 wards handed the president victory shares of 99 percent or better. In 20 of the wards, the Obama vote totals exceeded 97 percent.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/12/pa-officials-plan-no-probe-despite-extraordinary-turnout-totals-for-obama-in/#ixzz2C3wzLVgc


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Well... Pretty clearly voting is completely and totally RIGGED in PA.


----------



## LGriffin

Several petitions on the White House's website are calling for various states to secede from the Union -- including one for Texas with more than 57,000 signatures.
The  petition asking President Barack Obama's administration to peacefully allow Texas to withdraw from the United States, and says the federal government is ruining the economy and abusing the rights of Americans.
The petition says Texas could serve its citizens better on its own and says it is "practically feasible for Texas" to withdraw.
The petition says it was created by a Micah H. of Arlington on Nov. 9. More than 57,000 people listing locations across the country had signed the petition as of late Monday night, far more signatures than any of the similar petitions for other states.
White House staff will review the petition and issue an official response because of the number of signatures. The White House responds to submitted petitions that reach 25,000 signatures in 30 days.
Legally, Texas cannot secede from the United States.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49800184#.UKJ2EIYlrTo

I certainly understand the sentiment but i'd hate to trade Texas for Puerto Rico!


----------



## pahapoika

just the huge amount of illegals pouring over the border and the feds unwillingness to do anything should be grounds to secede


----------



## BxDetSgt

I am not an Obama fan, but this is treasonous. Deal with it and vote, do not whine and complain because you do not like the results. There are, and have been, far too many Americans who died for this country, irregardless of who was President, to just give up and try to leave.


----------



## Guest

BxDetSgt said:


> I am not an Obama fan, but this is treasonous. Deal with it and vote, do not whine and complain because you do not like the results. There are, and have been, far too many Americans who died for this country, irregardless of who was President, to just give up and try to leave.


I believe there is a clause in the Texas Constitution that allows them to secede, it was part of the deal when they joined the union.


----------



## BxDetSgt

It still burns me. Too much complaining and hyperbole from extreme ends of both sides. Too many dead Americans from 1776 thru now. All died defending this country, no matter what the politics of the elected leaders was.


----------



## Guest

BxDetSgt said:


> It still burns me. Too much complaining and hyperbole from extreme ends of both sides. Too many dead Americans from 1776 thru now. All died defending this country, no matter what the politics of the elected leaders was.


Just remember Texas is a unique entity; for a short time, they were their own sovereign country that voluntarily joined the United States.


----------



## Joel98

I have no problem with this.....many people will say that the America our veterans fought and died for is being completely changed and destroyed by this administration.


----------



## kwflatbed

*CNN video implies racism plays a role in petitions to secede from United States*
www.examiner.com
A video posted Tuesday by CNN suggests that racism may play a role in the numerous petitions seeking permission from the White House to secede from the United States

http://www.examiner.com/article/cnn...a-role-petitions-to-secede-from-united-states


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *CNN video implies racism plays a role in petitions to secede from United States*
> www.examiner.com
> A video posted Tuesday by CNN suggests that racism may play a role in the numerous petitions seeking permission from the White House to secede from the United States
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/cnn...a-role-petitions-to-secede-from-united-states


Aaaaaand??? Racism also played a huge role in the dear leader being reelected. Where was CNN's big headline about that?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> I believe there is a clause in the Texas Constitution that allows them to secede, it was part of the deal when they joined the union.


Texas received no special terms in its admission to the Union. Once Texas agreed to join the Union, she never had the legal option of leaving, either before or after the Civil War."
While many believe that an annexation treaty gave Texas the right to secede from the United States, Texas actually was admitted into the Union by a joint resolution of congress, not by treaty. No such provision is included in that joint resolution or in their 1845 Constitution.

In  Texas vs. White, the court ruled that the U.S. Constitution does not allow states to decide to secede from the nation. That same ruling also said that Texas had "entered into an indissoluble relation" with the United States when it became a state and remained a state even when it joined the Confederate States of America.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Don't want to tangle the thread, but was anyone else pissed off at Q4? I know it was non=binding but the fact that these pukes want to subsidize welfare and other entitlements at the expense of our military makes me so mad I'd like to punch the author's teeth in. With a son shipping off to Parris Island in March I'm doubly angry at this-he'll be risking his life so some POS can sit around and sire children with different sows, and we'll foot the bill. I'd like to secede from this F'ed up state!


----------



## pahapoika

kwflatbed said:


> *CNN video implies racism plays a role in petitions to secede from United States*
> www.examiner.com
> A video posted Tuesday by CNN suggests that racism may play a role in the numerous petitions seeking permission from the White House to secede from the United States
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/cnn...a-role-petitions-to-secede-from-united-states


guess the Libs never get tired of yelling "racism" when someone oppose their totalitarian views. 

my guess would be this is more about imposed universal health care , illegals, murdered Border Agents, etc. rather than "racism"


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Enters 'Fiscal Cliff' Talks *
*Seeking $1.6 Trillion in Tax Hikes*



_AP_
President Obama sticks by original budget plan, which means raising taxes on households making more than $250,000 to create $1.6T in new revenue, but Republicans remain opposed to the tax hikes as threat of 'fiscal cliff' looms.

*US on Track to Hit Fifth Straight $1T Deficit *
*URGENT: **Pelosi to Seek Another Term as House Minority Leader*
*OBAMA PRESS CONFERENCE: **Watch Live at 1:30 PM ET on Fox News and FoxNews.com*


----------



## kwflatbed

Secession Petitioners Ain't Whistling Dixie

*By Todd Starnes*
It turns out Americans wanting their states to secede weren't just whistling Dixie.
The White House has received petitions from all 50 states - signed by nearly 750,000 citizens asking permission to secede from the United States. A White House spokesman did not return calls seeking comment.

The petitions were filed on the White House website's "We the People" petition system. The Obama administration promises to respond to petitions that receive at least 25,000 signatures within 30 days. At least seven states - including Texas, Louisiana, Florida, Georgia, Alabama, North Carolina and Tennessee have met that threshold.
"This cake has been baking for a long time," Daniel Miller, president of the Texas Nationalist Movement, told Politico. "It's the Obama administration that put the candles on the cake and lit it for us."
Nearly 100,000 citizens have signed the Texas petition. But the Lone Star State is not going anywhere, according to Republican Gov. Rick Perry.
"Gov. Perry believes in the greatness of our Union and nothing should be done to change it," Perry spokesperson Catherine Frazier said in a statement to Fox News. "But he also shares the frustrations many Americans have with our federal government."
Miller called the governor's statement "ambiguous."

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes/top-stories/secession-petitioners-aint-whistling-dixie.html


----------



## lofu

Mr Scribbles said:


> Don't want to tangle the thread, but was anyone else pissed off at Q4? I know it was non=binding but the fact that these pukes want to subsidize welfare and other entitlements at the expense of our military makes me so mad I'd like to punch the author's teeth in. With a son shipping off to Parris Island in March I'm doubly angry at this-he'll be risking his life so some POS can sit around and sire children with different sows, and we'll foot the bill. I'd like to secede from this F'ed up state!


Question 4? I must have missed that one mixed in with all the Chinese characters on my ballot.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

lofu said:


> Question 4? I must have missed that one mixed in with all the Chinese characters on my ballot.


Don't worry you weren't the only one not to get that-it [Q4] was insurance in case of a Romney win, to keep the gravy train rolling.
IMHO-Ballots should be in English only, and an ID should be REQUIRED to vote, enough is enough!
The press should be not only a collective propagandist and a collective agitator, but also a collective organizer of the masses.-Lenin

I think dear leader has that on a needlepoint from Bill Ayers


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney says Obama won election with promise of 'gifts' for key groups, Jindal disagrees*

Published November 15, 2012
FoxNews.com


Mitt Romney, in some of his first reported remarks since his concession speech, claimed Wednesday he lost the presidential election because President Obama provided "gifts" to key groups like black, Hispanic and young voters.
The Republican presidential nominee did not acknowledge any major missteps in his campaign in a phone call with top donors Wednesday, attributing his loss to Obama's focus on distinct groups rather than the country as a whole.
"The president's campaign, if you will, focused on giving targeted groups a big gift," Romney said, citing immigration proposals aimed at Hispanics and free contraception coverage that appealed to young women. "He made a big effort on small things."
Romney said that in contrast, his campaign was more focused on "big issues for the whole country."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/15/romney-obama-won-votes-due-to-promise-gifts/?test=latestnews#ixzz2CIS8Z25O


----------



## kwflatbed

*Our defiant and uncompromising president*

By Douglas E. Schoen
Published November 16, 2012
FoxNews.com










Nov. 14, 2012: President Barack Obama makes an opening statement during his news conference. (AP)









Nov. 9, 2012: President Obama speaks about the economy and the deficit in the East Room of the White House. (AP)









Nov. 15, 2012: President Barack Obama talks to press on Cedar Grove Avenue, a street significantly impacted by Superstorm Sandy on Staten Island in New York. (AP)
Next SlidePrevious Slide
This week's press conference was more of the same President Obama whom we saw on the campaign trail this year. He was resolute and even defiant. And though there was more conciliation at times than we are normally used to hearing from the president, he was ultimately espousing the same attitude towards resolving our fiscal challenges that we have heard all along.
The president's tone and focus on cutting taxes for middle class Americans indicated that he was more interested in preserving his agenda than resolving our mounting fiscal challenges. Indeed, the president is well aware of the Republican stance and he did not show any willingness to compromise on rates via revenue. His speech did little to assuage fears that we are on the precipice of heading over the fiscal cliff.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/11/16/our-defiant-and-uncompromising-president/#ixzz2CPy7Li9u


----------



## Guest

I never thought I'd say this, but I hope we go over the fiscal cliff and into complete bankruptcy. Maybe when we see long lines at soup kitchens and people selling apples in the streets like we did during the Great Depression will people pull their heads out of their asses and wake the fuck up.

SOCIALISM HAS BEEN TRIED...........IT ***DOES NOT*** WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## MaDuce

Buddy got a t-shirt with this on it


----------



## GARDA




----------



## Hush

MaDuce said:


> Buddy got a t-shirt with this on it


----------



## kwflatbed

Ron Paul: The Founders Believed in Secession

"Secession is what we did when we left England, it was a wonderful thing"

*Paul Joseph Watson*
Infowars.com
November 15, 2012

*UPDATE: RADIO HOST CALLS FOR 'SECOND AMERICAN REVOLUTION'*

Congressman Ron Paul reacted to the secessionist movement sweeping America today by reminding people that the United States seceded from the British empire, while slamming those who suggested their fellow Americans should be deported merely for talking about the idea.

In the aftermath of petitions from all 50 states to secede being posted on the White House website and signed by over a million Americans, the secessionist movement has been portrayed as anti-American, unpatriotic and even treasonous. In reality, as Ron Paul has emphasized, it is as American as apple pie and George Washington.
Paul updated his thoughts on secession during an appearance on C-Span today, noting how "The founders believed in it, there's no prohibition in the Constitution against secession," adding that the union was voluntary and therefore secession was also voluntary under the tenth amendment.

http://www.infowars.com/ron-paul-the-founders-believed-in-secession/


----------



## kwflatbed

*







Obama Consults With MSNBC Host Al Sharpton, and Other 'Civil Rights Leaders,' on Fiscal Talks...*


----------



## grn3charlie

So what did he say? I tyhink it went something like this. Looks like I can't funnel anymore money through ACORN Al. Any other racist groups I can funnel money through?


----------



## kwflatbed

*I am not sure if this is 100% true or not,*
*I got this in a e mail.*

*Please copy 'n paste this as far and wide as possible!! And then make some phone calls.
This election does not get decided until Mid-December when the Electoral College cast their votes.

According to Article II of the U.S. Constitution AND the 12th Amendment - if 1/3rd of the States do not cast their votes in the Electoral College -- then the matter falls onto the House of Representatives to choose the President.
In other words -- if we pressure Congressmen, State Party Officials, and groups such as Tea Party Patriots, Heritage Foundation, etc., to call on RED States to NOT have their Electors cast their vote -- then the House of Reps CAN choose the next President!!!!!

The democrats are stealing this election and it is up to WE, the people, to put the hammer down on their widespread vote-fraud. The founding-fathers gave us the Electoral College for several reasons.
Vote-Fraud is one of those reasons.
But it is up to us to hold tightly to the Constitution. If we don't - then we are just as guilty as those who would ignore it.The Constitution can stop the socialist machine in its' tracks.
But it is up to YOU to get on the phone and make some noise.
Please call your State Party Officials, your Congressmen, and any political groups or organizations ASAP.

WE do not elect the President. The Electoral College elects the President. But if enough of them do not cast their vote - then the responsibility falls onto the House of Representatives to choose the next President.

MAKE THE CALLS!!!
If just 17 RED States agreed to NOT cast their votes in the electoral college - then it goes to the House. And if pressured - they just might do it.

We do NOT have to convince ANY democrats - at all.

All we have to do is convince 1/3 of the States to NOT cast their electoral college votes.

Well more than 1/3 of the States did in fact vote as RED States. And they too can see the obvious, wide-spread vote-fraud which has taken place.

So, if the Electors in 17 States which Romney won decided to NOT cast their electoral college votes -- then the electoral college does not meet the requirement as defined in the Constitution. And in such a case, the electoral college is thereby null and void. The matter then goes to the House.
In every State, each political party chooses its' own "electors".
Then, whichever party wins the popular vote in each State is the party which gets to have its' electors cast their vote in the electoral college.

However, according to the Constitution and the 12th Amendment, in order for the Electoral College to have a quorum - then at least 2/3rds of the States must cast their votes.

As stated in the Constitution and the 12th Amendment:
"A quorum for this Purpose shall consist of a Member or Members from two thirds of the States,"

So, if 1/3 of the States (17) do NOT cast their electoral college votes - then it goes to the House of Representatives (not the senate) to elect the next President.

YES!! WE CAN DO THIS!!

GET THE WORD OUT!!
AND MAKE SOME CALLS!!*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Deadline passes on recount; Murphy presumed victor*

Published November 18, 2012
Associated Press


FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Election officials missed a deadline Sunday to report results of a two-day recount in GOP Rep. Allen West's race to remain in Congress, apparently sealing unofficial results giving the win to Democrat Patrick Murphy.
St. Lucie County did not meet a noon cutoff to finish processing 37,379 ballots cast early in the District 18 congressional election. Under Florida law, previously submitted results favoring Murphy will be certified unless an emergency exemption is granted by the state.
"They did this recount because they weren't confident in the outcome," said West campaign manager Tim Edson. "Now, because they missed the deadline, we're not going to know whether they were right in their concern or not."
Edson said the incumbent's campaign was looking at what could be done to possibly extend the deadline and suggested the fight was not yet over.
"We'll continue with all legal options that are available," he said.
Angry West supporters loudly chanted "Count our votes!" as they awaited an explanation from county officials.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/18/recount-in-west-race-continues-into-sunday/?test=latestnews#ixzz2CbjqwYNr


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Deadline passes on recount; Murphy presumed victor*
> 
> Published November 18, 2012
> Associated Press
> 
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Election officials missed a deadline Sunday to report results of a two-day recount in GOP Rep. Allen West's race to remain in Congress, apparently sealing unofficial results giving the win to Democrat Patrick Murphy.
> St. Lucie County did not meet a noon cutoff to finish processing 37,379 ballots cast early in the District 18 congressional election. Under Florida law, previously submitted results favoring Murphy will be certified unless an emergency exemption is granted by the state.
> 
> "They did this recount because they weren't confident in the outcome," said West campaign manager Tim Edson. "Now, because they missed the deadline, we're not going to know whether they were right in their concern or not."
> Edson said the incumbent's campaign was looking at what could be done to possibly extend the deadline and suggested the fight was not yet over.
> "We'll continue with all legal options that are available," he said.
> Angry West supporters loudly chanted "Count our votes!" as they awaited an explanation from county officials.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/18/recount-in-west-race-continues-into-sunday/?test=latestnews#ixzz2CbjqwYNr


They're not even trying to hide it anymore.


----------



## pahapoika

*They're not even trying to hide it anymore*.

+1


----------



## MaDuce

Rules of engagement under Obama.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Attorney General Holder to stay into second term*

Published November 19, 2012
FoxNews.com
Attorney General Eric Holder will honor President Obama's request to stay into the second term and will remain on the job "for about a year," Fox News confirmed Monday.
The Wall Street Journal reported earlier today that Holder has accepted the president's request to stay on.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/19/attorney-general-holder-to-stay-into-second-term/?test=latestnews#ixzz2Cid6euT3


----------



## kwflatbed

*97 House Republicans to Obama:
Don't Nominate Rice to Cabinet*


_Reuters/AP_
Nearly 100 House members send letter to Obama opposing his potential nomination of UN Ambassador Susan Rice as next secretary of state, over her controversial remarks on Libya attack.
*OPINION: Ugly Truth About Benghazi and Obama Team*


----------



## MaDuce

Joe Apairo for Attorney General!!!


----------



## topcop14




----------



## kwflatbed

*West gives up the fight, concedes in his re-election bid*

Published November 20, 2012
FoxNews.com


Rep. Allen West on Tuesday conceded in his re-election effort in Florida's 18thCongressional District, but suggested he will still be active in politics or public office.
The Tea Party favorite and first-term congressman made the statement Tuesday, following two weeks of court battles and ballot recounts in his race against Democratic challenger and political newcomer Patrick Murphy.
"Leaders don't need a title to be able to lead," West told Fox News. "I will continue to be servant of this nation."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/20/west-gives-up-fight-concedes-in-his-re-election-bid/?test=latestnews#ixzz2CmYAS4xq


----------



## Guest

I'm almost as depressed about West losing than I was about Scott Brown.


----------



## grn3charlie

West for President 2016


----------



## kwflatbed

*Black voters look to leverage their loyalty*

By SUZANNE GAMBOA | Associated Press - 11 hrs ago











Enlarge Photo
Associated Press/Carolyn Kaster, File - FILE - In this Nov. 14, 2012, file photo, President Barack Obama gestures as he answers a question during a news conference in the East Room of the White House in Washington. &#8230;moreWhen black voters served up 93 percent support for Obama in defiance of predictions that they might sit out the election, black leaders breathed a collective sigh of relief. That freed them to try to leverage a greater share of attention from both Obama and Congress. (AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster, File) less
WASHINGTON (AP) - When black voters gave President Barack Obama 93 percent support on Election Day in defiance of predictions that they might sit it out this year, black leaders breathed a collective sigh of relief.
That encouraged those leaders to try to leverage more attention from both Obama and Congress. Although they waver over how much to demand from the president - particularly in light of defeated GOP challenger Mitt Romney's assertion that Obama gave "gifts" to minorities in exchange for their votes - they are delivering postelection wish lists to the president anyway.
"I think the president heard us loud and clear. The collective message was, 'Let's build on where we already are,'" the Rev. Al Sharpton told reporters after a White House meeting last week with a collection of advocates representing largely Democratic constituencies.
Specifically, Sharpton said, that means keeping the brunt of the looming "fiscal cliff" of tax increases and spending cuts off the backs of the middle and working class.
NAACP President Benjamin Jealous aimed that same message at Congress, especially on where tax relief is extended.

http://news.yahoo.com/black-voters-look-leverage-loyalty-081601828--election.html


----------



## kwflatbed

A 20 day $4,000,000 Hawaiian vacation while he lets his treasury secretary push his $1.6 Trillion tax hikes. This tyrant is dogging the Republicans as if he's still campaigning saying that they'll ruin Christmas or something like that while pushing tax hikes with no real spending cuts. Oh, the dems want to wait at least 10 years before any cuts are implemented. IF YOU CLAIM TO BE ON THE RIGHT AND YOU DIDN'T VOTE THIS IS PARTLY YOUR FAULT!!! ALL 3,000,000 OF YOU. YOU HAPPY NOW? GLAD YOU STAYED HOME? Thanks...really...

*Residents Alerted to Obamas Hawaiian Holiday Plans | Hawaii Reporter*
www.hawaiireporter.com
BY MALIA ZIMMERMAN - KAILUA, OAHU - Residents living near the beachfront homes where President Barack Obama and First Family vacation with their friends every

http://www.hawaiireporter.com/residents-alerted-to-obamas-hawaiian-holiday-plans/123


----------



## LGriffin

*Obama names Susan Rice as national security adviser despite Benghazi controversy*

Republicans bristled at the news that Rice was being named to the new position. Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky., accused her of "misleading" the public on Benghazi. 
"How are they going to have the authority for people to believe what they're saying, when he's promoting someone who directly and deliberately misled the public over Benghazi?" Paul said on Fox News. 
Rice's defenders dispute that charge. 

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/05/susan-rice-to-replace-donilon-as-national-security-adviser/#ixzz2VRAy1ajn​
Dirty politicians...​


----------



## GARDA




----------



## LGriffin

Supplemental:


----------

